#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  ]..[ الانتخابات البرلمـ2010ـانية ]..[

## حسام عمر

*باختصار علشان النــاس اللى بتســأل*
*كل من تم 18 سنة في شهر ينــاير الماضي او اكثر يحق له التصويت في الانتخابات واسمه بينزل في كشوف الناخبين تلقائيـاً،، بس ده ما يمنعش ان فيه بعض الاسمــاء بتكون غير موجودة**الطبيعي ان تكون اللجنة الانتخابية لكل ناخب قريبة من محل اقامته وبتكون الاسماء في الكشوف مرتبة أبجديا ولجان للرجال وأخرى للسيدات**يوجد في كل لجنة كشف باسماء الناخبين تطلع اسمك منها وتروح تنتخب* *طالما اسمك موجود في الكشف تقدر تنتخب بأي اثبات شخصية معاك ولا يشترط البطاقة الانتخابية**بعد اقرار نظام كوتة المرأة يستلم كل ناخب ورقتان للتصويت
ورقة للمرشحين العاديين يختار منهم اتنين
وورقة لمرشحات الكوتة يختار منهم اتنين 
ويضع كل ورقة في صندوق خاص بها**التعليم على اكثر من 2 مرشحين يبطل الصوت الانتخابي ولا يحتسب* *مواعيد الانتخابات تبدأ من الساعة التاسعه صباحاً حتى السابعة مساءً* *أضق لمعلوماتك كيف تدلي بصوتك في انتخابات مجلس الشعب 2010* *تفتح لجان الاقتراع أبوابها من الساعة الثامنة صباحاً وحتى السابعة مساءً في يوم الانتخاب ويمكنك الإدلاء بصوتك خلال هذه الفترة وإذا كنت متواجد في مقر لجنة الاقتراع في الساعة السابعة مساءً يسمح لك بالتصويت ، أما إذا وصلت بعد الساعة السابعة مساءً فلن يمكنك التصويت . 

إذا كان عندك بطاقة انتخابية ، يجب أن تحضرها بالإضافة إلى أي إثبات شخصية .. وإذا لم يكن لديك البطاقة الانتخابية الخاصة بك ، فيسمح لك بالاقتراع ما دمت مسجلاً في الجداول الانتخابية لهذه اللجنة وما عليك إلا أن تقدم فقط ما يثبت شخصيتك.. وإذا لم يكن لديك بطاقة انتخابية أو إثبات شخصية فسيسمح لك بالاقتراع ما دمت مسجلاً في الجداول الانتخابية للجنة شريطة أن يتعرف عليك مندوبي المرشحين كلهم أو بعضهم عليك .

عندما تصل إلى جمعية الانتخاب ، عليك الانتظار بالصف حتى يأتي دورك للدخول وعندما تدخل قاعة الانتخابات ، سيحدث ما يلي : 

1. سيطالب منك أن تقدم بطاقة الانتخاب الخاصة بك ( إذا كان لديك بطاقة انتخابية ) وإثبات شخصيتك لأمين لجنة الانتخاب . 

2. يتحقق أمين اللجنة من بطاقتك الانتخابية ويطلع على إثبات الشخصية ليتأكد من شخصيتك . 

احذر : إن انتحال صفة شخص آخر للتصويت هو أمر غير مشروع .. إذا حاولت القيام به . فستكون عرضة للسجن لمدة قد تصل إلى شهر واحد مع دفع غرامة تتراوح بين 500 إلى 1000 جنيه 

3. عندما يتحقق أمين اللجنة من شخصيتك ، سيتحقق من وجود اسمك في جدول الناخبين ، وستلاحظ أن كلاً من أميني اللجنة يمسك كشفاً مطابقاً بأسماء ناخبي اللجنة . 

4. إذا كان إسمك مدرجاُ في جدول الناخبين فسيسلمك أمين اللجنة المختص بإجراءات الانتخابات بالنسبة لمقاعد المرأة بطاقة سماوية اللون مفتوحة على ظهرها ختم اللجنة وتاريخ الانتخاب ، ومدرج فيها أسماء المرشحات في الدوائر التي يقتصر الترشح فيها على المرأة ، ويسلمك الأمين الثاني بطاقة أخرى بيضاء اللون مدرج فيها أسماء مرشحي الدائرة الأخرين . 

تأكد :من أنك تسلمت بطاقتي اقتراع إحداهما للدائرة العادية والأخرى لدائرة مقاعد المرأة 

انتبه : لتكون بطاقة الاقتراع صالحة ، يجب أن يظهر ختم اللجنة على ظهرها تأكد من أن الورقة التي اعطيت لك تحمل هذا الختم لا تقبل اية بطاقة اقتراع من أي شخص آخر غير أميني اللجنة ولا تقبل بطاقة اقتراع تحمل آية علامة 

5. ستتوجه بعد ذلك إلى المكان الذي سيتم إرشادك إليه لتقوم بعملية التصويت 

انتبه : لا تصويت بطريقة علنية أو على مرأى من الآخرين .. فصوتك ملك لك وحدك 

6. أختر مرشحين اثنين في كل بطاقة اقتراع ، وضع علامة واضحة على المربع الموجود بجانب اسم المرشح الذي ترغب في التصويت لصالحه ورمزه الانتخابي . 

تأكد : من وضع علامة واضحة على اختيارك حتى لا يكون هناك التباس حوله . لا تقم بوضع آية إشارات أخرى على بطاقتك ولا توقع باسمك لأنك لو فعلت ذلك سيتم أعتبار بطاقتك باطلة خلال عملية الفرز 

مع ملاحظة : أن المرأة يمكنها الترشح في الدائر الانتخابية سواء لشغل مقاعد المرأة أو المقاعد العادية ، أي أنه من الوارد أن تجد أسماء لمرشحات في بطاقة الاقتراع المدرج فيها أسماء مرشحي الدائرة العادية وعليه يمكتنك أن تختار منها من تريد انتخابه من مرشحين سواء رجالاً أو نساء . 

7. عنما تنتهي من التصويت ، قم بطي كل من البطاقتين من المنتصف حتى يصبح الجانب الذي فيه اختيارك بالداخل لا يمكن للآخرين أن يروه سلم البطاقتين المطويتين إلى رئيس اللجنة . 

احذر: لا تعطي بطاقتيك إلى أي شخص آخر بخلاف رئيس اللجنة 

8. سيضع رئيس اللجنة البطاقة الخاصة بمقاعد المرأة في الصندوق المخصص لها . ويضع الثانية في الصندوق الآخر . 

9. ستقوم بعد ذلك بغمس أصبعك في مداد حبر فسفوري غير قابل للإزالة إلا بعد أربع وعشرين ساعة على الأقل بعد الإدلاء بصوتك في الانتخاب ، مما يحول دون قيام نفس الشخص بالتصويت أكثر من مرة في يوم الانتخاب . 

10. ستوقع قرين اسمك في كشفي الناخبين بخطك أو ببصمة إبهامك 

احداهما خاص بالتصويت لصالح شغل مقاعد المرأة والآخر خاص بالتصويت لشغل بالتصويت لشغل المقاعد العادية 

11. سيوقع رئيس لجنة الانتخابات على شهادتك الانتخابية بما يفيد بأنك قد أدليت بصوتك . 

12. سيوقع كل من أميني اللجنة في كشف الناخبين الذي يمسكه امام اسمك بما يفيد أنك أبديت رأيك . 

13. بعد قيامك بواجبك في الإدلاء بصوتك عليك الخروج من اللجنة . 

إذا كنت كفيفاً أو تعاني من إعاقة جسدية تحول دون تمكنك من وضع علامة على بطاقة الاقتراع الخاصة بك ، فعليك أن تطلب المساعدة من رئيس اللجنة ،، ويكون لك اختياران : أن تبلغ أعضاء اللجنة برأيك شفاهة بحيث لا يسمعك غيرهم ، وفي هذه الحالة سيضع كل من أميني سر لجنة الانتخاب علامة على البطاقتين عوضاً عنك . أو أن تحدد لرئيس اللجنة الشخص الذي تريده أن يساعدك في وضع العلامة على البطاقة . 

وفي أي من الحالتين سيوقع رئيس اللجنة على البطاقة ويشار في المحضر إلى أنك أدليت بصوتك بهذه الطريقة في حالة إنابتك لآخر .




[ نقلاً عن الهيئة العامة للإستعلامات ]*

----------


## حسام عمر

*بعض النقــاط لتفعيل النقاش في الموضوع*
*1- ماهي انواع التيارات والاحزاب السياسية التى تشارك في الانتخابات في دائرتك؟*
*2- هل تنوى المشاركة في الانتخابات والذهاب لادلاء رأيك ام لا؟* 
*3- ان كنت تنوى التصويت فلمن ستصوت في الانتخابات (حزب وطني -اخوان -معارضة-مستقل) ؟ ولماذا؟*
*4- هل ترى ان هذه الانتخابات ستسير بنزاهة وشفافية مثلما تقول الحكومة ام سيطولها التزوير مثلما تتخوف المعارضة؟*
*5- ماهو تقييمك لفترة الدعايــا؟ وتوقعاتك لنتائج الانتخابات.؟*
*6- مساحة حرة للرأي*

----------


## حسام عمر

*مواقع تفيدك لمتابعة مستجدات الانتخابات*
*موقع الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي* 
*www.ndp.org.eg*
*موقع جماعة الاخوان المسلمين*
*www.ikhwanonline.com*
*موقع حزب الوفد*
*www.alwafdparty.com*
*موقع الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير*
*www.taghyeer.com*
*تغطية موقع مصراوي للانتخابات*
*http://www.masrawy.com/elections/default.aspx?ref=HPClpHdr*
*مرصد جريدة الشروق للانتخابات*
*http://www.facebook.com/Shorouk.Parliament2010*
*تغطية اليوم السابع للانتخابات*
*http://www.youm7.com/NewsSection.asp?SecID=282&IssueID=142*
*جداول بجميع المرشحين في جميع الدوائر و الرموز* 
*http://www.ad.gov.eg/elections*

----------


## حسام عمر

*رئيس اللجنة العليا‏..‏ وضوابط الانتخابات 


**كتب:سامي متولي أعلن المستشار السيد عبدالعزيز عمر رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات‏,‏ أن نجاح الانتخابات مسئوليتنا جميعا‏,‏ ناخبين ومرشحين‏..‏ وأن هناك تعليمات مشددة بتأمين وصول الناخبين للصناديق مهما كانت انتماءاتهم‏,‏ والفرز. 

علانية والنتائج تعلنها اللجان العامة فورا‏,‏ والصحافة والقنوات الفضائية بدون كاميرات داخل قاعات التصويت والفرز بمواقع رئيس اللجنة‏,‏ ومنع دخول وسائل الاتصالات لقاعات الفرز للقضاء علي البلبلة بين الناس‏,‏ ومقاعد النائبات بالدوائر العامة خارج كوتة المرأة‏.‏
وقال رئيس اللجنة العليا ـ في تصريحاته الصحفية ـ إنه سيكون في كل لجنة فرعية صندوقان لوضع بطاقات التصويت ولكل منهما أمين خاص به‏,‏ وأحد الصندوقين مخصص لانتخاب المرشحين العاديين‏,‏ والثاني مخصص لانتخاب النائبات عن المرأة‏,‏ وستكون بطاقة التصويت للمرشحين العاديين لونها أصفر أما بطاقة اختيار المرأة فستكون بلون أخضر‏,‏ وعلي الناخب أن يؤشر علي اختياراته في كل بطاقة خلف الساتر ثم يطوي البطاقة ويسلمها لرئيس اللجنة الفرعية الذي يضعها في الصندوق المخصص لها أمامه‏,‏ وكل اقتراع من الاثنين مستقل عن الآخر‏,‏ بمعني أن الناخب لا يبطل صوته اذا لم يقم بالتأشير في كلا البطاقتين حيث يمكنه التأشير علي بطاقة واحدة فقط دون اجباره علي الادلاء بصوته في البطاقة الأخري‏,‏ مع ملاحظة أن الصوت يبطل لو أن استمارة الاقتراع تأشر فيها من مرشحين‏,‏ أو أكثر منهما‏,‏ واذا تضمنت علامات أو عبارات أو أوضح الناخب اسمه‏.‏
وقال رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات‏,‏ إنه طبقا للقاعدة الدستورية العامة يجب أن تكون نصف المقاعد المخصصة للمرأة للعمال والفلاحين‏,‏ ولكن ليس معني أن يبطل الصوت الذي يختار اثنين من المرشحاين لهما نفس الصفة‏,‏ فالقاعدة الانتخابية العامة تعطي الحق للناخب أن يختار من يريد بأي صفة فليس لذلك تأثير‏,‏ وانما التأثير يكون عند الفرز تمهيدا لاعلان النتيجة التي يجب أن يكون فيها نصف الناخبين علي الأقل من العمال أو الفلاحين‏,‏ لذلك فالنجاح يكون حليف صاحب أو صاحبة أكبر أصوات اذا كانت الصفة فئات وينجح معه ـ أو تنجح ـ من له صفة فلاح أو عامل وحصل علي أكبر أصوات وذلك طبقا لقواعد حساب اعلان النتائج‏.‏
ويمنع نهائيا علي أي رجل شرطة أو أمن مهما تكن صفته ـ التواجد داخل قاعة التصويت إلا بناء علي طلب من رئيس اللجنة‏,‏ كما أنه بعد نهاية التصويت واعداد الصناديق للفرز عليهم عدم التدخل نهائيا في أية إجراءات منوطة برئيس اللجنة واعضائها وعليهم فقط حراسة هذه الصناديق خلال نقلها وحمايتها وهي في حوزة رئيس اللجنة‏,‏ وبمتابعة أعضائها ومندوبي المرشحين حتي يتم تسليمها للمستشار رئيس اللجنة العامة‏.‏
وأكد رئيس اللجنة العليا أن الفرز سيكون علانية بمعرفة اللجنة العامة وبمتابعة المرشحين أو وكلائهم المعتمدين‏,‏ وبعيدا عن أي تدخل من جهات أمنية‏,‏ ولضمان إحكام عمليات الفرز ومنع تسرب أية أرقام قد تكون غير صحيحة فتثير البلبلة وتلقي ظلالا من الشك حول النتائج النهائية الصحيحة‏,‏ فإن اللجنة العليا تدرس منع دخول وسائل الاتصالات بأنواعها الي داخل مقار لجان الفرز‏.‏*

----------


## حسام عمر

*أضف لمعلوماتك ماهي الكوته؟* 
أقر مجلس الشعب في 14 يونيو 2009 تعديلاً قانونياً يخصص للمرأة 64 مقعدا برلمانيا عُرف بقانون "الكوتا النسائية" ولهذا السبب تم استحداث 32 دائرة انتخابية تنافس فيها النساء فقط، وترك لهن حرية الترشح في باقي الدوائر البالغ عددها 222. وسيطبق هذا التعديل ابتداء من انتخابات مجلس الشعب الحالية التي ستجري فى 28 نوفمبر عام 2010، وبهذا سيرتفع عدد مقاعد البرلمان إلى 508 مقعدا. يشار إلى أن هذا التعديل القانوني بهدف التجربة ولن يستمر إلا لفصلين تشريعيين لأن الأصل هو المنافسة المفتوحة. وصدر القانون المعدل بموافقة غالبية أعضاء المجلس بينما اعترض عليه 96 عضوا . 

وبالإضافة لذلك تستطيع المرأة المنافسة على باقي مقاعد المجلس الـ 444.

----------


## حسام عمر

*أضف لمعلوماتك ماتعرفه عن اللجان المشرفة على العملية الانتخابية؟* 
*انتخابات مصر*
*لا تدور العملية الانتخابية فى فراغ، وإنما وفق قواعد قانونية وتحت إشراف هيئات تنظيمية محددة، وهى اللجان المشرفة على الانتخابات. ومن تحليل القوانين المرتبطة بالعملية الانتخابية، يمكن استعراض هذه اللجان كالتالى:* 

*هناك نوعان من اللجان التى تشرف على مراحل العملية الانتخابية، بداية من قيد أسماء المواطنين فى الجداول الانتخابية، ومروراً بعملية الانتخابات والتصويت، وحتى إعلان نتائج الانتخابات التشريعية (لمجلسي الشعب والشورى).* 

*ويمكن توصيف هذين النوعين من اللجان كالتالى:* 

*الأول هو "اللجان الإجرائية"، وهى تختص بعملية قيد أسماء الناخبين، والفصل فى الطعون الخاصة بذلك، وكذلك تختص بفحص أوراق المرشحين فى الانتخابات والفصل فى لاطعون والمسائل المتعلقة بها.* 

*أما النوع الثانى، فيمكن تسميته "اللجان التنظيمية"، وهى التى أشار إليها القانون رقم 73 لسنة 1956 وتعديلاته، وتضم اللجان المشرفة على العملية الانتخابية، مثل اللجان العامة والفرعية، ولجنة الفرز.* 

*وفيما يلى شرح لهذه الجان، ودورها، وقواعد التعامل معها.* 

*اللجان الإجرائية* 

*لجنة القيد* 

*وهى تشكل وفقاً للائحة التنفيذية لقانون تنظيم مباشرة الحقوق السياسية 73/1956، التى تصدر بقرار من وزير الداخلية، سواء كلجان عامة لقيد أسماء الناخبين، أو لجان خاصة بهيئات معينة يكون لها جداول انتخابية خاصة (مثل الهيئات الحكومية كبيرة العدد، أو المصريين بالخارج..). وتتحقق هذه اللجان من بيانات من يطلب قيد اسمه أو تغيير قيده أو تصحيحه، وفقاً للمواعيد القانونية للقيد (نوفمبر – يناير التالى).* 

*شروط القيد وإجراءاته* 

*· تضم جداول الانتخاب أسماء الأشخاص الذين تتوافر فيهم شروط الناخب فى أول ديسمبر من كل سنة ولم يلحق بهم أى مانع من موانع مباشرة الحقوق السياسية.* 

*· يعد جدول عام ودائم لكل شياخة فى كل قسم من أقسام المدينة ولكل حصة فى القرية، تدون فيه أسماء الأشخاص الذين تتوافر فيهم شروط الناخب ولم يلحق بهم أى مانع من موانع الانتخاب.* 

*· يقوم بتحرير جداول الناخبين فى المدن المقسمة إلى شياخات لجنة تشكل من المأمور أو نائبه (رئيسا)، وموظف ينتدبه مدير أمن المحافظة، وثلاثة ممن تتوافر فيهم شروط الناخب ويجيدون القراءة والكتابة يختارهم مدير أمن المحافظة (أعضاء)، ويجوز تعدد اللجان فى القسم الواحد.* 

*· يقوم بتحرير جداول الناخبين فى القرى والمدن المقسمة إلى حصص لجنة تشكل من العمدة (رئيساً) وشيخ الحصة التى يجرى قيد ناخبيها والمأذون، واثنان ممن يجيدون القراءة والكتابة وتتوافر فيهم شروط الناخب يختارهم المأمور.* 

*· للجنة القيد فى الجداول أن تستعين فى عملها عن طريق المركز او القسم بمن ترى ضرورة الاستعانة بهم من موظفى المصالح المختلفة.* 

*· عند إنشاء الجداول لأول مرة، تجرى عملية حصر الناخبين بالمدن المقسمة إلى شياخات، شارعاً فشارعاً، ثم حارة فحارة، وللجنة أن تستعين فى ذلك بخرائط من مصلحة المساحة.* 

*· تحرر الجداول بترتيب أبجدي أى على حسب ترتيب حروف الهجاء، وبرقم متتابع لكل حرف، وتشمل البيانات اسم كل ناخب واسم أبيه واسم جده، واسم الشهرة إن وجد، وصناعته وسنه فى تاريخ القيد، ومحل إقامته العادية وعنوانه، وتاريخ قيده بالجداول، وكذلك ما إذا كان الناخب ملماً بالقراءة والكتابة.* 

*· يجرى تحرير الجداول من نسختين يوقع عليها جميع أعضاء اللجنة تحفظ إحداهما لدى مأمور المركز أو القسم فى المدينة، ولدى العمدة فى القرية، وترسل النسخة الثانية إلى مدير أمن المحافظة، على أن يوقع مدير أمن المحافظة على النسخة التى ترسل إليه بمجرد ورودها، ويكون التوقيع فى أول سطر خال بعد توقيعات أعضاء اللجنة أينما وردت هذه التوقيعات فى الجداول.* 

*· تقوم النيابة العامة بإبلاغ وزارة الداخلية بالأحكام النهائية التى يترتب عليها الحرمان من مباشرة الحقوق السياسية أو وقفها، وكذلك تقوم الجهة الإدارية سواء فى الحكومة أو القطاع العام بإخطار وزارة الداخلية بالمفصولين لأساب مخلة بالشرف. ويوجب القانون أن يتم الإبلاغ فى جميع الحالات خلال 15 يوماً من التاريخ الذى يصبح فيه الحكم أو القرار نهائياً.* 

*اللجنة التى يدلى فيها الناخب بصوته* 

*الأصل أن يدلى الناخب بصوته فى موطنه الانتخابي الأصلي وهو محل الإقامة الفعلية إلى الجهة التى تقيم فيها عادة، ومع ذلك فقد أجاز القانون حق اختيار موطن آخر خلاف الموطن الذى تقيم فيه عادة.* 

*وبالتالى، يمكن للناخب أن يطلب قيده فى الجهة التى بها محل عمله الرئيسى، أو فى الجهة التى بها مقر عائلته، أو فى الجهة التى تكون له فيها مصلحة جدية.* 

*ويشترط فى الحالات الثلاث أن يطلب الناخب ذلك كتابة من رئيس لجنة القيد فى الجهة التى يرغب فى اتخاذها موطناً له وقيده فى جداولها، وأن يرفق بطلبه شهادة مصدقاً عليها من مأمور المركز أو القسم. ويثبت فيها رئيس لجنة القيد أمام الجهة التى يقيم فيها الناخب عادة بأنه طلب عدم قيده فى جدول تلك الجهة. وعلى الناخب أن يتقدم شخصياً بهذا الطلب قبل انتهاء الموعد المحدد لمراجعة الجداول بخمسة عشر يوماً على الأقل. فإذا لم يعلن الناخب اختياره فى هذا الموعد يتم قيده فى الجدول الخاص بالجهة التى يقيم فيهها عادة.* 

*ويلاحظ أن المشروع المصرى أجاز تغيير "الموطن الانتخابي" بطرق ميسرة، على خلاف القيد لأول مرة. فإذا كان القيد لأول مرة محدداً خلال فترة محددة من كل عام (نوفمبر – يناير) فإن الناخب يستطيع تغيير موطنه الانتخابي فى أية لحظة، وطوال العام، مع وجود قيد وحيد وهو عدم قبول طلبات تغيير الموطن الانتخابى بمجرد إعلان قرار دعوة الناخبين للانتخاب أو الاستفتاء.* 

*أما بالنسبة للمصريين المقيمين فى الخارج المقيدين فى القنصليات المصرية والمصريين العاملين على السفن المصرية فقد نظمها القانون بأن جعل الموطن الانتخابى للفريق الأول أخر جهة كان يقيم فيها المواطن عادة فى مصر قبل سفره، وجعل الموطن الانتخابى للفريق الثانى الميناء المقيدة به السفينة التى يعمل عليها.* 

*أما فى الاستفتاء فإنه يجوز للناخب أن يدلى برأيه فى أى موطن انتخابى يتواجد فيه بشرط أن يكون معه شهادة الانتخاب التى تثبت أنه مقيداً بأحد جداول الانتخاب.* 

*وتعرض الجداول الانتخابية على المواطنين لإتاحة الفرصة أمام كل مواطن أهمل قيد اسمه أن يقيده أو لتصحيح البيانات الخاصة بالقيد.* 

*1- لجنة الفصل فى القيد الانتخابى* 

*وتشكل وفقاً للمادة 16 من القانون 73/1956، وتختص بالفصل فى طلبات تصحيح بيانات القيد أو تغييرها وكل ما يتعلق بمسائل القيد فى جداول الانتخاب إلى أن يتم دعوة الناخبين إلى الانتخاب أو الاستفتاء، فحينئذ لا يجوز إدخال أى تعديل على الجداول الانتخابية، إنما تنتقل مسئولية الإشراف على الجداول إلى اللجان التنظيمية المتعلقة بالانتخابات، التى سيرد ذكرها لاحقاً.* 

*وتتشكل هذه اللجان بقرار من وزير الداخلية، فى كل محافظة على حدة، وذلك برئاسة رئيس المحكمة الابتدائية للمحافظة، وعضوية مدير أمن المحافظة، ورئيس نيابة يختاره النائب العام. وتقوم هذه اللجنة بالفصل فى مسائل القيد خلال أسبوع من تاريخ تقديمها إليها، وتبلغ قرارها إلى ذوى الشأن خلال 3 أيام من صدور القرار. ويمكن الطعن – وبغير رسوم – فى قراراتها أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري، بعد أن كانت تنظرها المحاكم العادية حتى القرار بقانون رقم 220/1994، التى تفصل فى الطعون على وجه السرعة، وتكون أحكامها نهائية وغير قابلة لطعن فيها بأى طريق من طرق الطعن.* 

*وأجاز القانون لكل ناخب مقيد اسمه فى أحد جداول الانتخاب أن يطلب قيد اسم من أهمل قيده بغير حق، أو حذف اسم من يقيد فى الجداول بغير حق، أو تصحيح البيانات الخاصة بالقيد. ولكل من لم يجب إلى طلب قيده أو من تقرر حذف اسمه أن يطعن فى اللجنة المذكورة خلال أسبوع من تاريخ إبلاغه أمام المحكمة الابتدائية المختصة التى تفصل فيه على وجه السرعة وبغير رسوم. وأحكام المحكمة الابتدائية نهائية غير قابلة للطعن.* 

*ب - لجنة فحص أوراق المرشحين* 

*وتتشكل وفقاً للمادة 8 من القانون 38/1972 فى شأن مجلس الشعب، وتتولى فحص طلبات للترشيح والبت فى صفة المرشح من واقع المستندات التى يقدمها، كما تقوم بإعداد كشوف المرشحين.* 

*وقد تكون بالمحافظة الواحدة لجنة أو أكثر لفحص طلبات الترشيح، وفقاً لقرار وزير الداخلية، وحسب كثافة المحافظة وعدد الدوائر بها. وتشكل هذه اللجنة برئاسة أحد أعضاء الهيئات القضائية من درجة رئيس محكمة أو ما يعادلها، وعضوية أحد أعضاء الهيئات القضائية من درجة قاض أو ما يعادلها، يختارهما وزير العدل، وممثل لوزير الداخلية يختاره وزير الداخلية.* 

*وتختص هذه اللجنة بالنظر فى طلبات المرشحين خلال مدة الترشيح، سواء من حيث صفة المرشحين أو بياناتهم، على مدى مدة عرض الكشوف (وهى أربعة أيام من تاريخ قفل باب الترشيح، حسب نص المادة 9 من القانون 38/1972 المعدلة بالقرار بقانون رقم 167/2000)، وينتهى عمل هذه اللجنة بإعلان كشوف المرشحين بالطريقة التى يعينها قرار وزير الداخلية، وهى نشر كشوف المرشحين كل فى دائرته، وكذلك فى جريدتين يوميتين واسعتي الانتشار، وفقاً للفقرة الخامسة من المادة 9 من القانون 38/1972، ثم تتولى لجنة أخرى النظر فى اعتراضات المرشحين بعد قفل باب الترشيح.* 

*ج - لجنة فحص اعتراضات المرشحين* 

*وتتشكل وفقاً للفقرة الرابعة من المادة 8 من القانون 38/1972، وتتولى الفصل فى اعتراضات المرشحين، وذلك خلال مدة أقصاها سبعة أيام من تاريخ إقفال باب الترشيح (وفقاً للقرار بقانون رقم 167/2000).* 

*وقد تكون بالمحافظة الواحدة لجنة أو أكثر لهذا الغرض. وتتشكل هذه اللجنة برئاسة أحد أعضاء الهيئات القضائية من درجة مستشار أو ما يعادلها، وعضوية أحد أعضاء الهيئات القضائية من درجة قاض أو ما يعادلها على الأقل يختارهما وزير العدل، وممثل لوزير الداخلية يختاره وزير الخارجية.* 

*وكذلك، بتطبيق القاعدة العامة بخصوص الطعن فى قرارات اللجان الإدارية، يمكن الطعن على قرارات هذه اللجنة أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى، حيث أنها لجنة إدارية بحسب تشكيلها.* 

*2 - اللجان التنظيمية* 

*بعد مرحلة قيد أسماء الناخبين، وإعلان الكشوف، وعند الانتهاء من تقديم طلبات المرشحين فى الانتخابات العامة، وبعد دعوة الناخبين إلى الانتخاب، وتقدم المرشحين فى الانتخابات وقفل باب الترشيح وانتهاء فترة الطعون فى أسماء المرشحين، تبدأ العملية الانتخابية العملية، وينتقل الإشراف عليها إلى اللجان التنظيمية.* 

*وتتنوع هذه اللجان التنظيمية حسب مراحل العملية الانتخابية ومكوناتها، بخلاف اللجان الوزارية المختصة بالإشراف الإجرائى على سير الانتخابات مثل تلك التى تشكل فى إطار وزارة الداخلية، وبإشراف مساعدة الوزير لشئون الانتخابات مديراً للإدارة العامة للانتخابات، ومهمتها متابعة تطبيق القانون.* 

*أما من الناحية التنظيمية، فقد نص القانون رقم 73/1956 وتعديلاته على ثلاث لجان لتنظيم العملية الانتخابية، هى اللجنة العامة، واللجان الفرعية، ولجنة الفرز وإعلان النتيجة.* 

*وهذه اللجان هى التى تشرف على جميع مكونات مسار العملية الانتخابية، ومن ثم يجب على المرشحين معرفة أدوار هذه اللجان وكيفية التعامل معها فى إطار القانون، وهذا ما يمكن الإشارة إليه على النحو التالى.* 

*اللجنة العامة* 

*اللجنة العامة هى اللجنة المشرفة على الانتخابات فى الدائرة الواحدة. وحيث أن عدد الدوائر الانتخابية فى مصر، منذ العمل بنظام الدوائر/ المقاعد الفردية فى انتخابات 1990، هو 222 دائرة ولا يزال هذا العدد هو السارى حتى اليوم وهو الذى تجرى عليه انتخابات مجلس الشعب عام 2000، فإن عدد الدوائر الانتخابية هو 222 دائرة، وبالتالى عدد اللجان العامة هو 222 لجنة عامة.* 

*وبرغم أن القانون رقم 73/1956 لم ينص على عدد ثابت من اللجان وإنما أحال الأمر إلى وزير الداخلية، فإن سياسة الحكومة هى الإبقاء على النظام القائم بخصوص الدوائر الانتخابية وعددها، مع إدخال بعض التعديلات على مكونات بعض الدوائر الانتخابية وحدودها (وهو ما تم من خلال تعديل القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1990).* 

*وطبقاً للفقرة الأولى من المادة 24 من القانون 73/1956 والمعدلة بالقرار الجمهورى رقم 167/2000، تتشكل اللجنة العامة بقرار من وزير الداخلية، برئاسة عضو هيئة قضائية من درجة مستشار أو قاض، وعدد من الأعضاء (من أعضاء الهيئات القضائية بالطبع) لا يقل عن اثنين، وأمين لجنة (من العاملين فى الدولة أو قطاع الأعمال العام أو القطاع العام).* 

*أى أن أعضاء اللجنة العامة لا يقلون عن ثلاثة من أعضاء فى هيئات قضائية، وأمين للجنة.* 

*ويجب أن يتضمن قرار تشكيل اللجنة تحديداً للشخص الذى يحل محل رئيسها عند غيابه أو وجود عذر يمنعه من العمل، وذلك وفقاً لنص الفقرة الخامسة من المادة 24 من القانون 73/1956. أما فى حالة الغياب المؤقت لأحد أعضاء اللجنة أو أمينها فيجب على رئيس اللجنة تعيين من يحله محله من بين الناخبين الحاضرين الذين يعرفون القراءة والكتابة.* 

*ولعل النقاش الذى دار بشأن تنظيم عمل اللجنة العامة كان يدور حول نقطة جوهرية هى وضع أمين اللجنة، حيث يتم اختياره من العاملين بالدولة، وليس عضواً بالهيئات القضائية. فقد تساءل البعض "كيف سيجلس موظف على الدرجة السادسة مع السادة المستشارين باللجنة العامة ؟..، لابد أن يكون أمين اللجنة العامة بدرجة مدير عام على الأقل، ومن العاملين بالمحاكم". بل إن البعض قد طالب بأن يكون تشكيل اللجنة قضائياً خالصاً،" حتى يكون له المصداقية فى العمل".* 

*وكان موقف الحكومة فى هذه المناقشات هو التأكيد على أن أمين اللجنة ليس له دور قضائى وإنما هو بحكم تعريفه يتولى العمل الإدارى للجنة، شأنه شأن الإداريين فى الهيئات القضائية ذاتها. فعلى حد تعبير وزير العدل "فإن فى محكمة النقض خمسة مستشارين، وفى المحكمة الدستورية العليا سبعة مستشارين ومع ذلك فإن أمين المحكمة أحد العاملين، أى أنه موظف، ولكن هل سنشكك فى كل مواطن ؟ هؤلاء الموظفين الصغار شرفاء وفيهم شرف أكثر من كبار وكبار..، وفى المحاكم أمناء السر الموجودين أقل درجة ومجرد كتبة عاديين ومعهم القضايا وغيرها.." .* 

*اللجنة الفرعية* 

*اللجان الفرعية هى المستوى الأولى لعملية التصويت، حيث تعتبر اللجنة الفرعية صندوقاً انتخابياً. وتقسم الدائرة العامة إلى لجان فرعية، يتم تحديد عددها ومواقعها، وكذلك تجميعها فى صورة مقار انتخابية بقرار من وزير الداخلية.* 

*ولا يلزم توقيع أى شخص يحل محل أحد أعضاء اللجنة أو أمينها على أى من المستندات الرسمية الخاصة بعملية التصويت، بل إن توقيع أعضاء اللجنة ككل غير واجب، اللهم سوى إثباتهم فى "محضر الجلسة" إذا كانت هناك ضرورة لذلك، أى فى حالة تدوين ملاحظات المندوبين مثلاً، أما إعلان ختام عملية الاقتراع فى اللجنة الفرعية فيكون بقرار رئيس اللجنة دون توقيع أى من أعضائها أو من حلوا محلهم، ولو مؤقتاً.* 

*لجنة الفرز و "لجنة" إعلان النتيجة* 

*تعد مرحلة الفرز وإعلان النتيجة – من الناحية القانونية – هى المرحلة النهائية للعملية الانتخابية بأسرها. فكما يقال، فإن "النتيجة فى الصناديق"، أى أن ".. الانتخابات تكون فى الصناديق، بمعنى النتيجة. فبعد فرز صناديق الانتخاب تثبت لكل مرشح نجح العضوية من تاريخ كشف ما فى الصناديق، والقرار الذى يعلنه القاضى، الذى هو رئيس لجنة الفرز، هو قرار كاشف كما تحويه صناديق الانتخاب، ويصبح العضو نائباً منذ هذه اللحظة، وليس عندما يحلف اليمين فى المجلس".* 

*وقد تحدثت المادة 334 من القانون 73/1956 عن شروط إعلان ختام عملية الاقتراع وفرز الأصوات وإعلان النتيجة، وحددت أدوار ومسئولية الأطراف المسئولة عن هذه الشروط، والطريقة القانونية لإثبات سلامة الإجراءات فى هذه العملية.* 

*ووفقاً لهذه المادة، فإن عملية الفرز تتم تحت إشراف لجنة الفرز، التى يتسم تكوينها بأنه قضائى خالص، حيث تشكل برئاسة رئيس اللجنة العامة (وهو بدرجة مستشار فى الأغلب)، وعضوية اثنين من رؤساء اللجان الفرعية – وهم قضاة أيضاً وفقاً للقرار الجمهورى – يختارهما رئيس اللجنة العامة، أى أن الثلاثة قضائيون، مع أمانة سر أمين اللجنة العامة (الموظف).*


*أضف لمعلوماتك ضوابط عملية الانتخاب* 

*أصدرت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات فى 31 اكتوبر 2010 القواعد المنظمة لانتخابات مجلس الشعب المقبلة والمقرر إجراؤها في 28 نوفمبر 2010، وتضمنت تلك القواعد مايلى - 

1 - تتولى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات تشكيل اللجان العامة والفرعية ولجان الفرز. 

2 - تتشكل اللجان العامة من بين أعضاء الهيئات القضائية على مستوى الدوائر الانتخابية، سواء بالنسبة للدوائر التي يقتصر الترشيح فيها على المرأة أو الدوائر الأخرى، و سيتم مراعاة ألا يقل عدد أعضاء الهيئات القضائية في اللجنة الواحدة عن 3 أعضاء ولا يزيد على تسعة أعضاء بحسب ظروف الدائرة الانتخابية، مع تعيين أمين لكل لجنة. 

3 - تتشكل اللجان الفرعية، والتي تجري فيها الانتخابات، من رئيس للجنة وآخر احتياطي وعدد من الأعضاء لا يقل عن اثنين، مع تعيين أمينين لكل لجنة، يختص إحداهما بالإجراءات بالنسبة لمقاعد المرأة، فيما يختص الآخر بذات الإجراءات بالنسبة للمقاعد الأخرى. 

4 - تتشكل لجان الفرز من رئيس أو أحد أعضاء اللجنة العامة التابعة لها اللجنة الفرعية، ويتولى أمانة لجنة الفرز أمين اللجنة العامة. 

5 - تبدأ عملية الانتخاب في الساعة الثامنة صباحا، وتستمر حتى السابعة مساء يوم الانتخاب، وإذا وجد ناخبون بجمعية الانتخاب (المبنى الذي توجد به قاع الانتخابات والفضاء الذي حوله ويتولى رئيس اللجنة تحديد هذا الفضاء قبل بدء العملية) لم يتمكنوا من إبداء آراءهم عند السابعة مساء، تقوم حينها اللجنة الفرعية بتحرير كشف بأسمائهم، وتستمر عملية الانتخاب لحين الانتهاء من الإدلاء بأصواتهم. 

6 - لكل مرشح الحق في أن يندب عضوا من بين الناخبين في نطاق اللجنة العامة لتمثيله في ذات اللجنة العامة، وعضوا من الناخبين المقيدة أسماؤهم في جداول انتخاب اللجنة الفرعية لتمثيله في ذات اللجنة الفرعية، وأن يبلغ رئيس اللجنة بذلك كتابة في اليوم السابق على يوم الانتخاب. 

7 - إذا مضت نصف ساعة على الميعاد المحدد للبدء في عملية الانتخاب دون أن يصل عدد المندوبين إلى اثنين، فيمكن لرئيس اللجنة أن يستكمل العدد من بين الناخبين الحاضرين الذين يعرفون القراءة والكتابة المقيدة أسماؤهم في نطاق اللجنة، أما في حالة إذا زاد عدد المندوبين على ثمانية وتعذر اتفاق المرشحين عليهم، قام رئيس اللجنة بتعيينهم بالقرعة فيما بينهم. 

8 - تبدأ عملية الانتخاب في جميع الأحوال إذا مضت ساعة على الميعاد المحدد لها دون أن يتقدم المرشحون بمندوبيهم عنهم، أو إذا لما يتمكن رئيس اللجنة من استكمال من يحل محلهم. 

9 - يكون لكل مرشح أن يوكل عنه أحد الناخبين من المقيدين في ذات الدائرة الانتخابية ليمثله أمام كل لجنة انتخابية عامة أو فرعية، ويكون لهذا الوكيل حق الدخول في جمعية الانتخاب أثناء مباشرة عملية الانتخاب، وأن يطلب إلى رئيس اللجنة إثبات ما يعن له من ملاحظات بمحضر الجلسة، فيما لا يجوز له دخول قاعة الانتخاب في غير هذه الحالة. 

10 - رئيس اللجنة العامة أو الفرعية مسئول عن حفظ النظام في جمعية الانتخاب وله في ذلك الاستعانة برجال الشرطة أو القوة العسكرية عند الضرورة، ولا يجوز لهم دخول قاعة الانتخاب إلا بناء على طلبه. 

11 - يخصيص صندوق مستقل توضع فيه بطاقات الانتخاب لمقاعد المرأة، فيما يكون الإدلاء بالصوت في الانتخاب من خلال التأشير على كل البطاقتين المعدتين لذلك، و على أمين اللجنة المختص بإجراءات الانتخابات بالنسبة لمقاعد المرأة أن يسلم للناخب بطاقة مفتوحة على ظهرها خاتم اللجنة وتاريخ الانتخاب ومدرج فيها أسماء المرشحات في الدوائر التي يقتصر الترشيح فيها على المرأة. 

12 - يقوم الأمين الثاني للجنة بتسليم بطاقة أخرى للناخب بلون مختلف مدرج فيها أسماء المرشحين في الدائرة الأخرى، فيما على كل من أميني اللجنة أن يمسكا بكشف مطابق بأسماء جميع ناخبي اللجنة. 

14 - على الناخب أن ينتحي جانبا من الجوانب المخصصة لإبداء الرأي في قاعة الانتخاب ذاتها وبعد أن يثبت رأيه على البطاقتين، يعيدهما مطويتين إلى رئيس اللجنة ليضع البطاقة الخاصة بمقاعد المرأة في الصندوق المخصص لها، ويضع الثانية في الصندوق الآخر، ثم يقوم الناخب بغمس إصبعه في مداد غير قابل للإزالة إلا بعد 24 ساعة على الأقل بعد الإدلاء بصوته في الانتخاب، ويوقع قرين اسمه في كشوف الناخبين بخطه أو ببصمه ابهامه. 

15 - على رئيس لجنة الانتخاب أن يوقع على الشهادة الانتخابية بما يفيد أن الناخب قد أعطى صوته، ويوقع كل من أميني اللجنة في كشف الناخبين الذي يمسكه أمام اسم الناخب الذي أبدى رأيه بما يفيد ذلك، ولا يجوز للناخب في كل الأحوال أن يدلي برأيه أكثر من مرة في الانتخاب الواحد. 

16 - يعلن رئيس اللجنة الفرعية ختام عملية الاقتراع متى حان الوقت المحدد لذلك، وتختم صناديق أوراق الانتخاب ويقوم رئيس اللجنة بتسليمها إلى رئيس لجنة الفرز. 17 - يتم الفرز بمقر اللجنة العامة التابع لها اللجان الفرعية التي تم فيها الاقتراع وتحت إشرافها بحضور رئيس كل لجنة فرعية أثناء فرز أوراق الانتخابات الخاصة بلجنته، وللجنة الفرز أن تعهد إليه بإجراء الفرز تحت إشرافها، ويتم فرز صناديق مقاعد المرأة في مقر اللجنة العامة المذكورة. 

18 - يتم في جميع الأحوال فصل إجراءات فرز الصناديق التي تضم بطاقات الانتخاب لمقاعد المرأة وإعداد محاضر إجراءات الفرز ويتبع في فرز تلك الصناديق ذات الإجراءات والقواعد المقررة لذلك في القانون، والمتبعة في فرز الصناديق الأخرى غير المخصصة لمقاعد المرأة. 

19 - يعلن رئيس اللجنة العامة التابع لها اللجنة الفرعية نتيجة الانتخاب بالنسبة للدوائر التي لا يقتصر الترشيح فيها على المرأة، وعدد ما حصل عليه كل مرشح من أصوات في دائرته، ويوقع هو وأمين اللجنة العامة في الجلسة على 3 نسخ من محضرها، ترسل إحداها مع كل أوراق الانتخاب إلى وزير الداخلية، فيما ترسل الثانية إلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات مباشرة وتحفظ النسخة الثالثة بمقر مديرية الأمن. 

20 - بالنسبة لمقاعد المرأة التي لم تعلن اللجنة العامة المشار إليها نتيجة فرزها، فترسل أوراق الانتخابات ومحاضر الفرز الخاصة بها إلى اللجنة العامة المشكلة للإشراف على الانتخابات التي تجري على هذه المقاعد لمراجعتها وتحرير محضر فرز مجمع بها، وإعلان النتيجة وفقا للقواعد والإجراءات المقررة في القانون. 

21- يعلن رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات النتيجة العامة للانتخاب بقرار منه خلال الثلاثة أيام التالية لإعلان رؤساء اللجان العامة نتائج الانتخاب في الدوائر الانتخابية. وذلك عقب تلقى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات محاضر نتيجة الانتخاب على مستوى الجمهورية سواء بالنسبة للمقاعد المخصصة للمرأة، أو للمقاعد الأخرى*

----------


## حسام عمر

*رئيس العليا الانتخابات: 4686 مرشحا يتنافسون على 508 مقاعد في انتخابات مجلس الشعب*

 
يتوجه ملايين الناخبين اعتبارا من الثامنة صباحا وحتى السابعة من مساء بعد غد (الأحد) إلى صناديق الاقتراع للإدلاء بأصواتهم في انتخابات مجلس الشعب التي ستجري في منافسة على 508 مقاعد نصفهم على الأقل من
العمال والفلاحين، وبينهم أيضا 64 مقعدا مخصصة للمرأة.

وأعلن المستشار السيد عبد العزيز عمر رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة ورئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات أن العدد النهائي للمرشحين الذين يخوضون الانتخابات بلغ 4686 مرشحا ومرشحة من بينهم 1188 مرشحا ومرشحة يمثلون الأحزاب السياسية المختلفة و2498 مرشحا مستقلا، و378 مرشحة عن المقاعد المخصصة للمرأة من بينهن 145 مرشحة عن الأحزاب و223 مرشحة مستقلات.

وقال المستشار السيد عبد العزيز عمر - في تصريحات له اليوم - إن 18 حزبا سياسيا سوف يتنافسون على المقاعد الانتخابية العادية حيث يخوض الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي الانتخابات بـ 763 مرشحا ومرشحة، وحزب الوفد 168 مرشحا ومرشحة، والتجمع 66 مرشحا ومرشحة، والأحرار 22 مرشحا ومرشحة، والغد 20 مرشحا ومرشحة، والجيل 27 مرشحا ومرشحة، وشباب مصر 9 مرشحين، والجمهوري الحر 8 مرشحين، والسلام الديمقراطي 38 مرشحا، والعربي الناصري 31 مرشحا، والعدالة الاجتماعية 3 مرشحين، ومصر العربي الاشتراكي 4 مرشحين، والخضر 8 مرشحين، والتكافل 5 مرشحين، والمحافظين 4 مرشحين، والدستوري الحر 6 مرشحين، و(مصر 2000 ) يخوض الانتخابات بأربعة مرشحين، والشعبي الديمقراطي مرشحين اثنين.

وأوضح رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات أن 16 حزبا سياسيا يخوضون الانتخابات على المقاعد الانتخابية المخصصة للمرأة وهي الحزب الوطني 69 مرشحة، والوفد 23 مرشحة، والتجمع 8 مرشحات، والأحرار 6 مرشحات، والغد 5 مرشحات، والجيل الديمقراطي مرشحتان، وشباب مصر مرشحتان، والجمهوري الحر 6 مرشحات، والسلام الديمقراطي 8 مرشحات، والعربي الناصري 6 مرشحات، والعدالة الاجتماعية مرشحة واحدة، ومصر العربي الاشتراكي 4 مرشحات، والخضر مرشحة واحدة، والاتحادي الديمقراطي مرشحتان، والتكافل مرشحة واحدة، والمحافظين مرشحة واحدة.


وقال المستشار السيد عبد العزيز عمر رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات إن رؤساء اللجان الانتخابية الفرعية سوف يتوجهون صباح غد "السبت" إلى مقر مديريات الأمن في الأماكن التي تحدد لاستلام أوراق العملية الانتخابية، وتسلم التعليمات المنظمة لها، مشيرا إلى أن لكل مرشح أن يوكل عنه أحد الناخبين المقيدين في نطاق اللجنة العامة التابع لها لتمثيله في هذه اللجنة وآخر من الناخبين المقيدة أسماؤهم في جداول انتخابات اللجنة الفرعية لتمثيله فيها، وأن يبلغ رئيس اللجنة ذلك كتابة في اليوم السابق على يوم الانتخابات.

وأضاف رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات إن التعليمات تتضمن حضور رئيس اللجنة الفرعية إلى مقر اللجنة في الساعة السابعة من صباح يوم الاقتراع (بعد غد) لكي يقوم بمعاينة قاعة الانتخاب للتحقق من تجهيزها واستيفائها للأدوات والمهمات وتحديد جمعية الانتخاب (المبنى الذي توجد به قاعة الانتخابات والفضاء الذي حوله) وإخطار رئيس القوة المعين لحفظ النظام لهذا التحديد وبعدم السماح لغير الناخبين بالدخول إلى جمعية الانتخاب.

وأكد انه سيتم منع دخول الناخبين إذا كانوا يحملون سلاحا ولا يجوز أن يدخل رجال الشرطة قاعة الانتخاب إلا بناء على طلب من رئيس اللجنة. http://www.shorouknews.com/ContentData.aspx?ID=342418

----------


## حسام عمر

*الحزب الوطني يكثف من نشاط حملته الانتخابية في اليوم الأخير لها*

كثف الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي ومرشحوه نشاطهم اليوم الجمعة، في إطار حملتهم الانتخابية في اليوم الأخير للحملات الانتخابية طبقا لقواعد اللجنة العليا للانتخابات التي تقضى بوقف الحملات الانتخابية في اليوم الذي يسبق الانتخابات، حيث كثف المرشحون من لقاءاتهم وتواجدهم بين الجماهير بدوائرهم لشرح برنامج الحزب والبرامج المحلية الخاصة بكل دائرة.

وعلى التوازي، عقدت العديد من الاجتماعات التنظيمية على مختلف المستويات التنظيمية بالحزب سواء على المستوى المركزي أو بالمحافظات وحتى مستوى الوحدات الحزبية (7 آلاف وحدة) المنتشرة على مستوى الجمهورية، وذلك من أجل استغلال المتبقي من الوقت في الحملة الانتخابية لمساندة مرشحي الحزب وكذلك الاستعداد للعمل التنظيمي وحشد الناخبين يوم إجراء الانتخابات يوم الأحد.

فعلى المستوى المركزي، تشهد الأمانات المركزية الجماهيرية (الشباب والمرأة والعمال والفلاحين) نشاطا مكثفا واتصالات دائمة مع الأمانات الفرعية بالمحافظات وتفعيلا لغرف عمليات الحزب التي تتابع الحملة الانتخابية لمرشحي الحزب واستعداداتها لمتابعة العملية الانتخابية يوم الأحد حيث يجرى العمل بها على مدار الساعة.

وبالنسبة للمحافظات، قام مرشحو الحزب بجولات جماهيرية موسعة شهدت التفاف المواطنين حولهم، وزادت تحركاتهم في مختلف الدوائر لشرح برامجهم، وتواصلت الاجتماعات على مختلف المستويات للمساهمة في الدعاية لمرشحي الحزب والاستعداد ليوم الانتخابات، وعقدت الاجتماعات على مستوى الوحدات الحزبية وخاصة أمناء الشباب فيها والذين تم تكليفهم بالعمل يوم الانتخابات في توجيه الناخبين وتيسير وصولهم
إلى اللجان للإدلاء بأصواتهم.

ويتابع قيادات الحزب كل ما يتعلق بالانتخابات في مختلف المحافظات والدوائر من خلال التقارير التي يتم رفعها أولا بأول إلى غرفة العمليات الرئيسية بمقر الأمانة العامة بالحزب ويقومون بإصدار التعليمات والتكليفات لأعضاء التنظيم الحزبي الذي تم تدريبه بشكل علمي على إدارة العملية الانتخابية لأبناء الحزب.
http://www.shorouknews.com/ContentData.aspx?ID=342456

----------


## حسام عمر

*النداء الأخير من الإخوان واليسار*

 
فيما بدأ العد التنازلى لساعات الحسم فى انتخابات الشعب 2010، بادر كل من المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين محمد بديع وزعيم حزب التجمع اليسارى خالد محيى الدين وفى نفس التوقيت تقريبا بتوجيه رسالة إلى الناخبين يدعوهم فيها للتصويت لمرشحيهم للبرلمان.

وبالرغم من أن هدف دعوة الناخبين للتصويت كان واحدا لدى الاثنين إلا أن طريقة الوصول إليهم لدى كل من الزعيمين جاءت مختلفة بقدر اختلاف كل من التيارين فى الرؤى وما يحمله كل منهما من تصورات لكيفية «الإصلاح» أو «الدفع بمصر للأمام».

خطاب بديع للأمة الذى بدأ «بالحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه»، تحدث عن يوم الانتخاب باعتباره «مناسبة وطنية للإصلاح» كما وصف مرشحى الجماعة بأنهم «مرشحو الإصلاح»، وفيما عدا الحديث عن «النهوض بهذا الوطن الغالى وحمايته من عبث المفسدين» خلا البيان تقريبا من تفاصيل حول طبيعة هذا «الإصلاح المنشود».

فى المقابل تحدث خالد محيى الدين عن برنامج التجمع، الذى يتوجه به مرشحو الحزب للناخبين، واصفا إياه بأنه برنامج متكامل قابل للتطبيق ومنحاز لصالح الأغلبية المطحونة ويتضمن حزمة من القوانين التى ترد الحق لأصحابه بدلا من تلك القوانين التى انحازت للقلة المترفة والمستثمرين وبعض رجال الأعمال» ــــ على حد قوله.

لكن الاختلافات فى طريقة الوصول إلى هدف «جذب الناخبين» لم يقتصر على ما سبق وامتد إلى لغة الخطاب أيضا. فبالإضافة لاستخدام المرشد العام للعديد من الآيات القرآنية فإنه دعا الشعب إلى صيام يوم الخميس (الموافق أمس) التماسا لنصرة الحق والإصلاح، وإلى زيادة التقرب إلى الله بالطاعات خاصة صلاة الليل والدعاء بالأسحار بأن يكشف الله هذه الغمة عن الأمة.

وفى المقابل خلا خطاب زعيم التجمع من أى إشارات دينية، وقال موجها خطابه للناخبين «إن المسئولية الملقاة على عاتقكم كبيرة وعظيمة فأنتم الفيصل، وأنتم أصحاب المصلحة الحقيقية فى اختيار نواب يشكلون معا برلمانا يعبر عنكم وتصدر منه القوانين التى تحقق أمانيكم فى حياة حرة كريمة».

وعلى هذا المنوال يواصل كل من الزعيمين تقديم رؤيتهما تاركين للناخبين، إذا ما شاركوا فعلا، القرار يوم التصويت.
http://www.shorouknews.com/ContentData.aspx?ID=342306

----------


## حسام عمر

*الحكم بحبس 12 من الإخوان عامين لاتهامهم بالتجمع وعمل مسيرات بالشوارع*


أصدرت محكمة جنح الدخيلة بالإسكندرية حكما بحبس 12 من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين عامين مع الشغل والنفاذ لاتهامهم بالتجمع وعمل مسيرات بالشوارع والميادين وحمل لافتات للترويج لمرشحين تحمل شعارات دينية.

وكان ضباط مباحث الإسكندرية قد قاموا بضبط 6 أشخاص بتهمة قيامهم بعمل مسيرات بالشوارع والميادين العامة لتعطيل حركة المرور ورفع لافتات دعائية لمرشحين من الإخوان، تحمل عبارات دينية بما يخالف القانون، واتهم 6 آخرون لاذوا بالفرار بنفس التهم.

وحرر محضر بالواقعة وأخطرت النيابة العامة والتي قررت حبس المتهمين لتصدر المحكمة حكمها بحبس 6 منهم عامين مع الشغل والنفاذ، والحكم على باقي المتهمين بنفس العقوبة غيابيا.  
http://www.shorouknews.com/ContentData.aspx?ID=342470


*الفقى: وقف الدعاية الإنتخابية للاحزاب والمرشحين مع منتصف الليل* 

أكد أنس الفقى وزير الإعلام أن يوم الجمعة الموافق 26 نوفمبر 2010 هو آخر يوم فى الوقت المخصص للدعاية الإنتخابية للأحزاب والمرشحين على مختلف وسائل الإعلام وأنه سيتم وقف إذاعة أية مواد دعائية للأحزاب أو أية لقاءات للمرشحين مع منتصف الليل وحتى الانتهاء من الإقتراع وإعلان نتائج المرحلة الأولى.
وناشد الفقى وسائل الإعلام بمختلف أشكالها الإلتزام بالقانون وأكد أنه سيتم تطبيق القانون على أية مخالفة ومحاسبة المسئولين عنها، وأن ذلك يتم فى سياق من احترام الشرعية والقانون واحترام القواعد التى وضعتها اللجنة العليا للانتخابات.
http://www.masrawy.com/elections/new..._election.aspx

----------


## حسام عمر

*الكتاتني لمصراوي: النظام يبذل أقصى جهده من أجل تزوير الانتخابات* 

بضعة أيام تفصلنا عن يوم التصويت في الانتخابات البرلمانية لاختيار نواب الشعب.. والصراع يدور على أشده بين المرشحين لنيل رضا الناخبين والفوز بالمقعد والحصانة.. ومع اقتراب يوم الحسم بدأت المناوشات التي وصلت إلى حد الاشتباكات بين جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وقوات الأمن حتى باتت المظاهرات والاحتجاجات والشكاوي والاعتقالات مادة يومية في وسائل الإعلام.. مصراوي تحدث إلى رئيس الكتلة البرلمانية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمجلس الشعب الدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتني لاستبيان بعض الاحقائق منه والإجابة على بعض التساءلات التي تشغل الرأي العام بشأن الجماعة والانتخابات البرلمانية.
*مصراوي.. هل ترى أن نواب الإخوان قدموا خدمات للجماعة من خلال عملهم تحت قبة البرلمان؟* 

الكتاتني.. نحن بذلنا ما بوسعنا وعملنا في ظل لائحة موضوعة من الحزب الوطني.. ونحن لم ندخل المجلس لخدمة الجماعة ولكننا نخدم الوطن، فنحن نمثل الشعب ونعمل لحسابه.
*مصراوي.. ألا توجد أي فائدة مباشرة حتى لو كانت صغيرة من خلال عضويتكم بالبرلمان؟* 

الكتاتني.. لا توجد فائدة مباشرة ولا أجندة خاصة فنحن نعمل لصالح مصر وشعبها فقط.
*مصراوي.. ألا تعتقد أن قرار مشاركة الجماعة فى الانتخابات أحدث انقساماً في صفوفها؟*

الكتاتني.. لا يوجد أي انقسام لأي سبب داخل الجماعة، وقرار المشاركة لا ينتج عنه أي انشقاقات داخل الجماعة، لأنه قرار أغلبية ولابد للأقلية من احترام أفكار الأغلبية، فحزب الوفد 58% من أعضاءه وافقوا على المشاركة، بينما 42% منهم لم يوافقوا، فهل هذا يُحدث انقساماً داخل الوفد، الأمر متشابه داخل الجماعة، وما يتردد حول وجود انقسامات مصدره الإعلام لأنه أصبح يضخم كل صغيرة تحدث داخل الجماعة.
*مصراوي.. وماذا تقول في أزمة حمدي حسن الأخيرة، ووصولها إلى القضاء لأول مرة؟* 

الكتاتني.. نوع من التضخيم الإعلامي ليس أكثر ولن أتحدث حول هذا الموضوع، وحول وصول الأمر للقضاء فأعتقد أنه تصرف غير مسئول، لكن سيتم حله سريعاً، لأنه موضوع محدود جداً.
*مصراوي.. وهل لهذا الموضوع صدى داخل الجماعة؟* 

الكتاتني.. الموضوع ليس له صدى داخل الجماعة، لكن له صدى في الإعلام.
*مصراوي.. هل أنت مع المشاركة في الانتخابات أم مقاطعتها؟*

الكتاتني.. المشاركة بالطبع لأنها ضد السلبية وفي ظل الوضع السياسي الحالي وعدم وجود إجماع على المقاطعة فمن المعروف أن المقاطعة لن تكون لها أهمية وستكون ضعيفة والسؤال الآن ما هي فائدة المقاطعة؟، فنحن قاطعنا الانتخابات سنة 1990 ولم تعود علينا المقاطعة بأي فائدة.
*مصراوي.. ألا يوجد أي قلق من تزوير الانتخابات كما يتردد؟*

الكتاتني.. النظام يبذل أقصى جهده من أجل التزوير لكن الشعب يتصدى للتزوير، فالنظام كان يتمنى أن تقاطع الأحزاب الانتخابات، لكن لابد أن يكون هناك يقظة.
*مصراوي.. وهل قرار المشاركة سيجدي في ظل اعتقال أنصار مرشحي الإخوان وشطب نوابهم على مقعد العمال؟* 

الكتاتني.. النظام الحالي لايريد الإصلاح وشطب نواب إخوان إسكندرية على مقعد العمال موقف يوضح خوف الحكومة من ثقل الإخوان السياسي، وبالنسبة للاعتقالات فالحكومة تقوم بها في محاولة منها لاسكات صوتنا.. وهو اعتقاد خاطىء لأن لنا ثقل سياسيى كبير فى الشارع المصري.
*مصراوي.. وما تعليقك على تقنين الإشراف القضائي على الصناديق الانتخابية؟* 

الكتاتني.. الحزب الوطني لا يريد إشراف قضائي، حتى يستطيع أن يمارس هوايته في التزوير، والقضاة ليسوا ملائكة فعدم وضع قاضي على كل صندوق انتخابي سيترك الاختيار لأجهزة الدولة وأجهزة الحكم المحلي لأشخاص تابعين للدولة، وهذا القرار جاء بعد عدم قدرة النظام على وقف نزاهة الانتخابات التي حدثت عام 2005 والذي سبب خسارة كبيرة للحزب الوطني.
*مصراوي.. إذن لا توجد كما تردد صفقات بين الإخوان والنظام في انتخابات 2005؟* 

الكتاتني.. هذه شائعات إعلامية، عام 2005 كانت المرحلة الأولى فقط من الانتخابات نزيهة وعندما وجد النظام نجاح أعضاء من الإخوان أعطى النظام قراراً لأجهزة الآمن بعدم دخول أي فرد داخل الجنة حتى تتم عملية التزوير وتعود الأمور إلى سابق عهدها ويحصل الحزب الوطني على باقي المقاعد المتبقية، ولذا أتمنى أن يكون الشعب يقظ هذه المرة ويعطي صوته لمن يستحق، ونحن نراهن على الشعب.
*مصراوي.. هل تعتقد أن الشعب مستعد للمشاركة في الانتخابات لاختيار المرشح المناسب؟*

الكتاتني.. الشعب يحتاج إلى وعي بالرغم من معاول الهدم من قبل النظام.
*مصراوي.. هل تتوقع حصول الإخوان على نفس المقاعد خلال الانتخابات القادمة؟*

الكتاتني.. لو مرت الانتخابات نزيهة سيحصل الإخوان على الـ 88 مقعد وأكثر فنحن لنا رصيد جيد في الشارع، ونوابنا متواجدين دائماً مع الجماهير، ولم يتورط أحد منهم بفضيحة برلمانية أو في قضية دم فاسد أو أي شيء مشين، فنحن أيدينا نظيفة ونعمل على خدمة الناس.
*مصراوي.. ما تعليقك على منع اللجنة العليا للانتخابات استخدام شعار ''الإسلام هو الحل''؟*

الكتاتني.. نحن كإخوان لنا الحرية في اختيار الشعار المناسب والذي من خلاله نستطيع الحصول على أكبر عدد من الأصوات، والشعار يعبر عن هويتي، والأفكار الإسلامية ليست عيباً ومصر دولة إسلامية وشعبها متدين، والمادة الثانية من الدستور تنص على أن الإسلام هو المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع، ومن هنا الاسلام هو الحل؟.
*مصراوي.. ألا يريد الإخوان إقامة حزب سياسي ذو مرجعية دينية؟* 

الكتاتني.. نحن لا نخلط السياسية بالدين لأن هدفنا الأساسي هو الإصلاح. والإخوان لا ينكرون أنهم يريدون حزب مدني بمرجعية إسلامية، ونحن كإخوان برنامجنا إسلامي لا نفرضه على أحد، ومن حقي أن أمنع أي أحد في التدخل في شئون الجماعة الخاصة.
*مصراوي.. وماذا عن أقباط مصر.. ألا ترى أن شعار ''الإسلام هو الحل'' سيجعلهم يمتنعون عن التصويت لمرشحي الإخوان؟* 

الكتاتني.. الأقباط ليسوا خارجين عن الدستور الإسلامي والدستور المصري، وأي شعار للإخوان حتى ولو كان ديني لا يفرق بين مسلم ومسيحي لأن مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية لا تفرق بين الاثنين لذا لا أعتقد أن الشعار سيجعل الأقباط يمتنعون عن ترشيح مرشحي الإخوان.
*مصراوي.. هل ستدعم الجماعة مرشحين أقباط في الانتخابات القادمة؟*

الكتاتني.. نحن لا نمانع في مساندة الأقباط ودعمهم في الانتخابات بل على العكس تماماً فإذا طلب أحد الأقباط أن ندعمه في الانتخابات سنقوم بذلك على الفور.
*مصراوي.. ماذا عن دائرة مفيد شهاب في الإسكندرية.. ولماذا لم ترشحوا أحداً من الجماعة خاصة في ظل ما يتردد بوجود صفقات بينكم وبين النظام؟* 

الكتاتني.. لا توجد أي نوع من الصفقات، القصة كلها أننا ليس لدينا أرضية شعبية في دائرة ''محرم بك''، ولم نترشح في هذه الدائرة من قبل، وهناك 200 دائرة على مستوى الجمهورية لم يرشح فيها الإخوان أحد، ولكن الصفقات التي تتحدث عنها ليست بين الإخوان والحكومة، بل مع بعض الرموز المحترمة التي نترك لها بعض الدوائر تقديرا واحتراماً لهم مثل الدكتور حمدي السيد.
*مصراوي.. هل معني حديثك بأن هناك العديد من الأماكن في مصر لا يوجد بها قوة إخوانية؟*

الكتاتني.. الجماعة ليست مسيطرة على كل مكان، الجماعة لها أماكن قوية وأماكن ضعيفة، فدائرة غربال التي بجوار دائرة محرم بك ننزل فيها وبقوة للوجود القوي للإخوان هناك والجماعة لن ترشح أحد دون وجود قوة تسانده.
*مصراوي.. وهل هناك صفقات بين الوفد والإخوان خلال الانتخابات القادمة؟*

الكتاتني.. حتى الآن لا توجد أي صفقات، فبالرغم من إعلان رئيس حزب الوفد السيد البدوي عن تنسيق بين الوفد والإخوان إلا أنه لم يحدث شيئاً على أرض الواقع.
*مصراوي.. ما رأيك في المعارضة؟*

الكتاتني.. المعارضة ما زالت ضعيفة ومفتتة وتحتاج إلى وقت كبير لتوحد كلمتها لتصبح قوة تستطيع أن تفعل شيء حقيقي للمجتمع، ومشكلة المعارضة أن أهدافها مشتتة بالإضافة إلى وجود بعض الأحزاب على الساحة السياسية هدفها إرضاء النظام فهي تعمل من أجل مصلحتها الشخصية وليس من أجل مصلحة الوطن.
*مصراوي.. وهل مصلحة مصر مع الإخوان؟*

الكتاتني.. بالتأكيد، فالجماعة تعمل لمصلحة مصر.
*مصراوي.. هل يريد الإخوان الوصول إلى الحكم. وهل ستشاركون في انتخابات الرئاسة العام المقبل؟*

الكتاتني.. الوصول إلى الحكم ليس عيباً، لكننا نهدف المرحلة القادمة إلى الإصلاح.. ولن نشارك في انتخابات الرئاسة المقبلة لأنه ليس لدينا مرشح ينافس بقوة على الرئاسة، وتركيزنا الفترة القادمة على الانتخابات البرلمانية حتى يكون لنا وجود قوي على الساحة السياسية.
*مصراوي.. هل الإخوان يفتقدون للوجود القوي على الساحة السياسية؟*

الكتاتني.. الإخوان لديهم وجود قوي بالطبع لكنه يحتاج إلى العديد من الأشياء منها المنافسة القوية في الانتخابات البرلمانية والذي هدف في المقام الأول إلى ضمان وصول وجهة نظري إلى النظام الحاكم، فلن أستطيع التخاطب مع النظام في مصر إلا من خلال قبة البرلمان.
*مصراوي.. كيف ترى الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة؟*

الكتاتني.. فى ظل الوقت الحالي لا أحد يستطيع أن يتنبأ لكن الصورة سوف تتضح بعد انتهاء انتخابات مجلس الشعب الأخيرة.
*مصراوي.. ماذا تقول في إعلان الدكتور عليّ الدين هلال أن الرئيس مبارك هو مرشح الحزب الوطني في انتخابات الرئاسة 2011؟*

الكتاتني.. قيادات الحزب يؤيدون ترشيخ مبارك لانتخابات الرئاسة، ولكنها تكهنات أكثر منها تأكيدات، لذا لا اتصور أن يكون الحديث موضوعي حول انتخابات الرئاسة إلا بعد انتخابات مجلس الشعب.
*مصراوي.. وماذا عن مرشحي الرئاسة المستقلين؟*

الكتاتني.. المستقلين فرصهم صعبة جداً؛ فلا حمدين صباحي ولا أي أحد يستطيع أن يقدم جديد أو ينافس بقوة خلال الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة.
*مصراوي.. متى يصبح الاخوان قادرين على المنافسة على الحكم؟*

الكتاتني.. عندما يريد الشعب المصري ذلك؛ فهو الوحيد الذي يطلب التغيير وهو القادر على تغيير دفة الانتخابات القادمة لصالح من يختاره.
*مصراوي.. ما حقيقة ما يتردد حول وجود انشقاقات داخل صفوف الإخوان؟*

الكتاتني.. لا يوجد ما يسمى بالانشقاقات داخل الجماعة، نحن نختلف ولكن من المستحيل أن يتحول الاختلاف في وجهات النظر إلى انقسامات وانشقاقات.
*مصراوي.. وما رأيك فيما يتردد حول الانقسام بين شباب الإخوان بعد استقالة محمد حبيب وعبد المنعم أبوالفتوح؟*

الكتاتني.. لا يوجد أي انقسامات ولا انشقاقات، كل هذه الأخبار فبركها الإعلام، والسؤال الآن لماذا أبرز الإعلام استقالة عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح ومحمد حبيب بالرغم من استقالة بعض الرموز الأخرى للجماعة منهم محمد عبد الله الخطيب وصابر عرفه؟، فالجماعة تربي أفرادها على التعلق بها وليس بالأفراد الموجودين بداخلها، والذي يرتبط بأي شخص داخل الجماعة عنده خلل فكري لأن الأشخاص يزولون لكن المؤسسة باقية.
*مصراوي.. وهل خرج محمد حبيب وأبو الفتوح بعد إفشاء أسرار الجماعة الداخلية؟*

الكتاتني.. الجماعة ليس لديها أسرار، لكن هناك بعض الأشياء التي ينبغي عدم إفشائها نتيجة للملاحقات الأمنية والدليل على عدم وجود سرية بالجماعة هو أنها مفتوحة للإعلام وأخبارها تملأ الصحف ..نحن نعمل في العلن.
*مصراوي.. ما الفرق بين عاكف وبديع خاصة في ظل الانتقادات الموجهة إلى الأخير؟*

الكتاتني.. لا يوجد فرق بين الاثنين، القضية كلها أن عاكف أدى دوره طوال 6 سنوات، ودائما الجماعة لا يحكمها فرد واحد ولكن تنظمها المؤسسية، وأي مرشد سيأتي سيلتزم بمؤسسة الجماعة.
*مصراوي.. وماذا عن الانتقادات الموجهة إلى محمد بديع؟ وما يتردد حول تبنيه لأفكار سيد قطب؟*

الكتاتني.. هذا كلام غير صحيح، وكل ما يتردد تحليلات إعلامية ليس لها أساس من الصحة، وأنا أطالب الإعلام بعدم التسرع في الحكم على الرجل، وأن يعيدوا النظر فيما يشاع حوله، وبالنسبة لأفكار سيد قطب فهي ليست ''عيب'' ومحمد بديع يسير على نظام مؤسسة الجماعة وليس على أفكار يتبناها، والجماعة دائماً وأبداً على اختلاف المرشد تهدف إلى إصلاح مصر.
*مصراوي.. ما وجهة نظرك في مسلسل الجماعة؟*

الكتاتني.. أتصور أن المسلسل تم عرضه طبقا لأهداف سياسية معينة يريدها النظام، فالنظام يريد التشويش على الإخوان بأي طريقة مع قرب الانتخابات القادمة، وعلى العموم رد فعل المسلسل كان عكسياً حيث جعل الناس متحفزين للقراءة عن الإخوان ومعرفة منهجهم، حتى نفذت أغلب الكتب التي تتحدث عن الإخوان ومنهجهم والإمام حسن البنا من الأسواق.
*مصراوي.. ما تعليقك على الاجراءات الإعلامية الأخيرة؟*

الكتاتني.. شىء مؤسف لأن الهامش الاعلامى بدأ يتقلص إلى درجة كبيرة، وكسر الأقلام فيه رجعة إلى الوراء ولا اتصور ان المتضررين من هذه التصفيات هم المقصودين، ولكن النظام يعمل بطريقة ''اضرب المربوط يخاف السايب''، وما حدث فيه إنذار لجميع الوسائل الاعلامية سواء مقروءة أو مرئية او حتى على مواقع الانترنت.
http://www.masrawy.com/elections/articles/general/2010/November/23/ktatany.aspx?ref=mostclip

----------


## حسام عمر

خدوا فرفشوا شوية بالصور دي ، الصور منقولة



__

__

__

__
_
_

----------


## حسام عمر

* مؤتمر جماهيرى حاشد بالسويس*
** 

*ستقبل الآلاف من أبناء محافظة السويس الدكتور السيد البدوي شحاتة رئيس الوفد، في المؤتمر الانتخابي لدعم مرشحيه بالمحافظة، احتشد الآلاف من أبناء شعب السويس في استقبال رئيس وقيادات الوفد التي حضرت المؤتمر.* 
*وألقي رئيس الوفد خطاباً سياسياً شاملاً أكد فيه إن إصلاح أحوال مصر بيد شعبها وإن حبل الصبر علي الشدائد آن له أن ينتهي وأوضح أنه لا يوجد سياسي عاقل يقول لشعب السويس إنه ليس في الإمكان أروع مما نحن فيه الآن.*

*وقال إن  حضوركم المؤتمر صرخة اعتراض منا ومنكم ضد أحوالكم وأحوال المصريين وأعلن رئيس الوفد إن شعب مصر قادر علي هزيمة الفساد والإهمال وهزيمة النفاق والتزييف والغش الذي سرق الرضا من وجوهنا.*

*وشدد علي أن يوم الأحد القادم.. بداية مرحلة نحدد، فيها ملامح حياتنا ومستقبل أولادنا.*

*وأكد أن الوفد لن يقبل علي نفسه أن يكون ما جاء في برنامجه مجرد وعود وشعارات ودعا رئيس الوفد شعب مصر الي اختيار نواب قادرين علي حمل الأمانة ومواجهة الفساد والرشوة والمحسوبية.*

*وأكد الدكتور السيد البدوي أن حكومة الوفد الموازية قادرة علي إصلاح الأوضاع السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والخدمية، وقادرة علي إصلاح السياسات الزراعية التي جعلت الفلاح المصري يعاني أشد المعاناة.. وأكد أننا قادرون علي استعادة مصر لدورها المحوري وتأثيرها الحقيقي علي الساحة العربية والإقليمية والدولية، وقادرون علي التصدي للعربدة الإسرائيلية في المنطقة، قال رئيس الوفد إن برنامجنا يفرض نظاماً ديمقراطياً، الشعب فيه هو السيد ومصدر كل السلطات، برنامجنا أساسه التعددية السياسية والفكرية واحترام حقوق الإنسان وحرياته وتداول السلطة عملياً.*

*وأكد رئيس الوفد أن الاصلاح الاقتصادي والديمقراطي وجهان لعملة واحدة وأنه لا تنمية اقتصادية بدون مؤسسات مالية قوية تخضع لرقابة شعبية ومساءلة سياسية.. وأضاف إن برنامجنا قادر علي تحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية وإعادة الاعتبار لفقراء مصر والقضاء علي الجوع وحل مشكلة البطالة، وأوضح اننا نتبني نظام تأمين البطالة وتوفير إعانات شهرية لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة، وأكد أن برنامج الوفد يتبني نظام الدعم المخصص للمواد الغذائية حتي يصل لمستحقيه، وقواعد لتحسين الرواتب ورفع الحد الأدني للأجور ليتوازن مع ارتفاع الأسعار.*

*وأكد رئيس الوفد أن برنامجنا يضع نظاماً للتأمين الاجتماعي يشمل جميع المواطنين ويؤكد ان العلاج المجاني اللائق. حق لكل مواطن، وتوصيل مياه الشرب الي جميع القري والنجوع، ويجعل مجانية التعليم واقعاً وليست شعاراً، وتحسين المنظومة التعليمية بداية من المدرسين.*

*وفي ختام كلمته دعا رئيس الوفد شعب السويس الي انتخاب مرشحي الوفد لإحداث الطفرة التي ينتظرها المصريون.*

*وجاء في نص الكلمة:*

*الإخوة الأعزاء:*

*إن الوقوف أمامكم في أي وقت وتحت أي عنوان هو شرف كبير لا يعادله شرف .. في نفوسكم وروحكم قوة كاشفة لأي زيف أو تلوين ، ولهذا أقف اليوم بينكم مرتاحاً وهادئاً، أعلم أن صدقي سيصل إليكم وأعلم أنكم تملكون القدرة والاختيار وأنكم قد تتسامحون كثيراً ولكنكم لا تُخدعون، وأعلم أيضاً أن للوفد مكانة وتاريخاً مشتركاً معكم أبناء السويس .. والوفد اليوم إمتدادٌ لهذا التاريخ وهو نفسه الذي يقف اليوم طالباً وساعياً لدعمكم .. الفرق بين الأمس واليوم أن إصلاح حالنا هو بأيدينا وأن حبل الصبر الممتد علي الشدائد آن له أن ينتهي علي أيديكم .. لا يمكن لأي سياسي عاقل أن يقول لأهل السويس "إنه ليس في الإمكان أروع مما نحن فيه الآن" أو أن "العين بصيرة والإيد قصيرة" .. أهل السويس دافعوا عن تراب مصر بأرواحهم وأعطوا الكثير للوطن وبذلوا من أجله كل غال ورخيص ، ولم نكن نرجو أن يكافؤا بقدر ما أعطوا ، فلا يوجد لما بذلوه مقابل يليق بقدر تضحياتهم ، ولكن الأهم وهو أضعف الإيمان أن يكون لمواطن السويس كل عناصر الأمان في بيته وبلده .. أن يكون لابن السويس الرعاية التي يستحقها في كل مجالات الحياة .. هل ما تعانية السويس من متاعب لأبنائها وشيوخها تم التعامل معه ومحاولة التصدي له كما يجب أن يكون ؟!*
*لن أجيب أنا علي هذا السؤال لأنكم تعرفون الإجابة جيداً .*

*الوفد يا إخواني يمد لكم يده حتي تليق حياتكم بمكانتكم وبقدر تضحياتكم .. لن يكون ذلك في سطور لا تترجم الي واقع تعيشونه، فالوفد ومرشحوه في الانتخابات وبعد الانتخابات سيكونون دائماً معكم ولكن اختياركم سيمنح الوفد القوة والأدوات لمشاركتكم في مواجهة كل المشكلات التي وعد بمواجهتها الآخرون وأخلفوا وعدهم .. إن حضوركم اليوم هو صرخة اعتراض منا ومنكم صرخة احتجاج ضد أحوالكم وأحوال كل المصريين.. إنني أشكر لكم وجودكم معنا اليوم ولكننا نرجو أن يكون هذا التواجد ممتداً ومستمراً حتي ننجح معاً في هزيمة كل المتاعب المحيطة بنا.. ننجح في مواجهة الفساد والإهمال.. ننجح في أن يستعيد المواطن المصري حقه في حياة كريمة.. ننجح في أن نعيد لوجوه المصريين معالم الرضا التي كانت تميز الإنسان المصري القانع بأقل القليل الذي لم يعُد يجده الآن.. ننجح في مواجهة السياسات التي لم تنجح إلا في الحفاظ علي مصالح شريحة معينة من الناس وتجاهلت مصالحكم.. ننجح في مواجهة نفس الأسماء التي تعد وتخلف وتعاهد وتغدر.. ننجح في كتابة بداية جديدة تليق بتاريخ مصر وحاضر أبنائها.. ننجح في أن نضع نهاية للنفاق والتزييف والغش الذي سرق الرضا من وجوهنا والبسمة من حياتنا.*

*إن البرامج كثيرة والأمنيات أكثر والوعود أسهل ، ولكن يبقي فارق كبير بين من يعد ومن يقدر علي تحقيق وعده، فارق كبير بين من يعاهد ومن يستطيع أن يحافظ علي عهده.*

*إن الفارق بين برنامج الوفد وأماني شعب مصر هو أصواتكم.. فبدون أصواتكم ستبقي البرامج وخطوات الإصلاح مجرد أمنيات بدون آليات واضحة للتنفيذ، وتكون العبارة الشهيرة "يبقي الحال كما هو عليه وعلي المتضرر أن يسلم أمره لله ويرضي بواقعه الأليم الذي صنعه بيده لا بيد غيره .. صنعه بسلبيته واستسلامه.. صنعه بطيبته وانخداعه بالوعود والعهود.*

*أيها الإخوة الأعزاء:*

*نحن علي أعتاب مرحلة فارقة في تاريخ مصر.. مرحلة تتحدد فيها ملامح حياتنا ومستقبل أبنائنا.. مرحلة تتطلب اليقظة والحضور وتفرض علينا دقة الاختيار ولدينا فرصة متاحة يوم 28 نوفمبر، هذا اليوم الذي يتحمل كل منكم مسئوليته أمام الله وأمام الوطن وذلك باختياركم نواباً يتحملون المسئولية أمام الشعب ويعملون في خدمته ويبذلون في سبيل رفعة شأن مصر كل جهدهم ، لا يخافونَ في الحقِ جاهٍ أو سلطان ، ولا يسعَونَ لمصالحٍ شخصية أو منافع زائلة أو حصانة مغتصبة.*

*أيها الإخوة:*

*المصريون وأنتم قلبهم النابض يعانون.. يعانون من الفقر والبطالة.. يعانون سوء الخدمات في كافة المجالات، في الصحة والتعليم والإسكان والكهرباء وغيرها من الخدمات.*

*إن الوفد الذي كان ضمير هذه الأمة وصوت شعبها الحر لن يكون بعيداً عنكم بعد اليوم.. إن الوفد بتأييد شعب مصر وثقة أبنائه وتراثه الوطني العظيم قد استعاد قوته وقدرته علي تصحيح أوضاع خاطئة تشعبت واستقرت لعقود من الزمان.. لن يقبل الوفد علي اسمه وتاريخه وتراثه أن تكون وعوده مجرد شعارات انتخابية أو لافتات ترونها اليوم وتختفي غداً، وإنما سنكون دائماً أهلاً لثقة شعب مصر بحاضر الوفد وتاريخه الناصع.. سنكون دائماً بينكم مدافعين عن حقوقكم مهمومين بقضاياكم، نبذل كل ما نستطيع من جهد لكي نقدم لكم وطناً مختلفاً وطناً يليق بالإنسان المصري صاحب التاريخ والحضارة والثقافة.*

*أيها الإخوة:*

*إن السياسة برجالها وأحزابها هي أداة الناس في خدمة المواطن، ولقد آن الأوان لشعب مصر أن يختار رجالاً قادرين علي حمل الأمانة جديرين بتمثيله تحت قبة البرلمان.. أمناء في النيابة عن الشعب في التشريع ومساءلة الحكومة والرقابة علي أموال هذا الشعب .. قادرين علي مواجهة الفساد والرشوة والمحسوبية.*

*أيها الإخوة:*

*لقد أعلنا بالأمس حكومة الوفد وهي حكومة موازية تضم عناصر متميزة ولدينا برنامج حكم وأصبح الوفد قادراً بحكومته وبرنامجه علي إصلاح الأوضاع السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والخدمية.. أصبح الوفد قادراً علي إصلاح السياسات الزراعية التي جعلت الفلاح المصري يعاني أشد المعاناة والتي أدت الي تراجع القطن المصري الذي كان فخراً للمصريين.. السياسات الزراعية  الفاشلة التي جعلت المواطن المصري يعاني لمجرد الحصول علي رغيف الخبز بعد أن أصبحنا نستورد أكثر من 60٪ من احتياجاتنا من القمح.. لدينا القدرة علي أن تستعيد مصر دورها المحوري وتأثيرها الحقيقي علي الساحة العربية والإقليمية والدولية.. لدينا القدرة علي التصدي للعربدة الإسرائيلية في المنطقة وعدم التزام إسرائيل ببنود معاهدة السلام وملاحقها وضربها عرض الحائط بقرارات الأمم المتحدة وعدم اكتراثها بما يصدر عن المجتمع الدولي فيما يتعلق بحقوق الشعب الفلسطيني ، إسرائيل هذا الكيان الصهيوني الذي يستولي علي أراضي الفلسطينيين ويهدد منازلهم ويرفع علي أراضيهم علم إسرائيل.. نستطيع أن نقف ونعلن وبأعلي صوت أن القدس عربية وأن القدس مقدسة للمسلمين والأقباط وأن اغتصاب إسرائيل للقدس الشرقية هو الذي خلق الإرهاب والتطرف والذي يهدد السلام العالمي ، نستطيع أن نعلن بأعلي صوت أن الإرهاب كل الإرهاب هو ما تمارسه إسرائيل بقتلها الآلاف من الأطفال والنساء والشيوخ وبما تمارسه من أعمال وحشية ضد المدنيين العزل.*

*أيها الإخوة:*

*لدينا برنامج يتضمن إصلاحاً بفرض نظام ديمقراطي حقيقي يجعل الشعب هو السيد وهو مصدر السلطات كل السلطات.. نظام ديمقراطي يقوم علي أسس التعددية السياسية والفكرية واحترام حقوق الإنسان وحرياته وتداول السلطة.. إن الإصلاح الاقتصادي والديمقراطية وجهان لعملة واحدة ، فالتنمية الاقتصادية تحتاج الي مؤسسات مالية قوية ، تحتاج الي شفافية ورقابة شعبية ومساءلة سياسية ، تحتاج الي قضاء مستقل وإعلام مستقل وصحافة حرة ، تحتاج الي تداول السلطة وعدم احتكارها..*

*لكل هذا أصبح السبيل الوحيد لنهضة مصر ورخاء شعبها والحفاظ علي خيراتها وضمان قوتها وعزتها هو إقامة نظام ديمقراطي يعترف بتداول السلطة*

*أيها الإخوة:*

*للوفد برنامج قادر علي تحقيق العدالة وحسن توزيع الدخل وتقريب الفوارق بين الطبقات لدينا رؤية لإعادة الاعتبار الي فقراء مصر بالتوسع في برامج تخفيض الفقر ، ونعلم كيف ندبر الموارد اللازمة لتنفيذ تلك البرامج.. نعرف كيف نواجه البطالة وكيف نخلق فرص عمل جديدة مع إقرار نظام تأمين البطالة الذي يمنح المتعطلين عن العمل والقادرين عليه تعويضاً شهرياً مناسباً.. لدينا برنامج لتوفير إعانات شهرية للمعاقين وذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة الذين لا تتوفر لهم فرص عمل ولا يوجد عائل يرعاهم.. لدينا برنامج لتطوير نظام الدعم المخصص للمواد الغذائية بحيث يصل لمستحقيه وبالقدر الكافي الذي يتناسب ومتطلبات الحياة الكريمة.. لدينا برنامج لمكافحة الجوع وسوء التغذية الناتج عن الحالة المتدنية التي وصل إليها مستوي ونوعية الغذاء المتداول في الكثير من محافظات مصر.. والله أنا مكسوف وأنا باقول كده.. مصر الخير، مصر التي كان خيرها يعم كل شعبها وشعوب غيرها، مصر التي علمت الدنيا وفاض خيرها علي كل الدنيا يعاني أبناؤها اليوم من الجوع.*

*أيها الإخوة:*

*لدينا برنامج ولما بأقول برنامج يعني رؤية وآليات لتدبير الموارد اللازمة لتنفيذ هذه الرؤية وليس مجرد أفكار أو أماني.. لدينا برنامج لتحسين الرواتب ورفع الحد الأدني للأجور علي المستوي القومي بما يتناسب مع نفقات المعيشة مع وجود الآليات اللازمة التي تكفل تحقيق التوازن بين الأجور والأسعار وإعادة النظر في الرواتب بصفة دورية.. لدينا برنامج لتطوير نظام التأمين الاجتماعي بما يلزم الدولة بنظام تأميني عادل يشمل جميع المواطنين ويضمن توفير معاشات لكبار السن الذين لم يسبق لهم الاشتغال بوظيفة منتظمة في الحكومة أو القطاع الخاص.. لدينا برنامج لتحسين الخدمات الصحية والعلاجية للمواطنين وتطوير التأمين الصحي وإقرار قانون للتأمين الصحي الاجتماعي الشامل لجميع فئات المجتمع فالعلاج المجاني الكريم واللائق هو حق وليس منحة أو تفضلاً.. حق كفله الدستور المصري وكفلته كافة المواثيق الدولية لحقوق الإنسان والتي وقعت عليها مصر، وإذا كنا نتحدث عن العلاج فلقد تعلمنا جميعاً أن الوقاية خير من العلاج ولذلك لابد من توفير مياه الشرب الصحية والصالحة لكافة المواطنين في القري والنجوع وجميع مناطق الوطن مع توفير خدمات الصرف الصحي وحماية المواطنين من الأمراض الناشئة عن تلوث مياه الشرب والزراعات بمياه الصرف الصحي.*

*إن للوفد برنامج متكاملاً لجعل مجانية التعليم واقعاً وليس شعاراً بالمناسبة قوانين مجانية التعليم قبل الثورة أقرتها حكومات الوفد ففي عام 1942 صدر قانون مجانية التعليم الإبتدائي، وفي عام 1950 صدر قانون مجانية التعليم الثانوي، وكان الدكتور طه حسين وزير المعارف في حكومة الوفد وأعفي 85٪ من طلبة الجامعة من المصروفات ، وكان مقرراً في موازنة حكومة عام 1952 مجانية التعليم الجامعي، ولا ننسي جميعاً المقولة الخالدة للدكتور طه حسين " التعليم كالماء والهواء حق لكل مواطن".. لدينا في الوفد رؤية لتحسين المنظومة التعليمية بدءاً من المدرسين ورفع كفاءاتهم وتحسين أوضاعهم المالية مروراً بتطوير المناهج الدراسية والمدارس وتجهيزها بما يوفر مناخاً تعليمياً صحياً، وانتهاء برفع مستوي أبنية المدارس الحكومية وتوفير مستوي آدمي من المرافق الأساسية بها.. لدينا برنامج للقضاء علي العشوائيات التي يعاني منها أكثر من 20 مليون مصري في أكثر من 1200 منطقة عشوائية يتعرضون فيها لكل مصادر الهلاك والخطر.. برنامج الوفد كبير ويشمل كل مناحي الحياة ولا أريد أن أطيل عليكم أكثر من ذلك ولكن أود أن أؤكد لكم أن ما طرحته عليكم اليوم من رؤي وأفكار في برنامج الوفد لا تعني وعداً بخدمات ضعيفة ومكاسب محدودة ولكنها خطوات علاج حقيقية ودائمة لمشاكل مزمنة ومتوطنة ، نعم لن نتخلي عن باحث عن فرصة عمل ولكن عمل الوفد وهدفه أن يكون إبن السويس مؤهلاً حتي يبحث عنه العمل وليس العكس.. برنامج الوفد وأفكاره تبحث عن تنمية المجتمع بقدراته الخاصة ومؤهلاته حتي تكون فرصة العمل متاحة بعيداً عن البحث والواسطة والمحسوبية.*

*برنامج الوفد لا يقوم علي التجريب في أهل السويس ، ولكن يقدم لأهل السويس ما يليق بهم وبمجتمعهم ويليق بما قدموه للوطن من تضحيات وعطاء ، نحن نحاول بسعينا أن نقدم لكم وطناً مختلفاً ومتطوراً وطناً يكفل كل الحقوق لأبنائه تكون المواطنة والعدل والمساواة هي الأساس.*
*يا أبناء السويس الأحرار:*
*اليوم يومكم وغداً تحددون مصير الوطن قفوا خلف مرشحي الوفد وامنحوهم ثقتكم ودافعوا عن حقهم في تمثيلكم.. نحن في الوفد نملك الرؤية والفكر والجهد المخلص والقدرة علي التعبير وأنتم هنا في السويس تملكون حق الاختيار، نثق أن هذا الاختيار بفطنتكم وقدرتكم علي الكشف والتمييز سيكون لمرشحي الوفد وأن الوفد برصيده لديكم سيكون قادراً علي صناعة مستقبل وتاريخ جديد مشترك للسويس والوفد ومصر.*

*شعارنا دائماً أن الحق فوق القوة والأمة فوق الحكومة.*
*ولقد آن الأوان أن يعلو الحق كل قوة ويعلو الشعب كل حكومة.**http://www.alwafdparty.com/details.aspx?id=1924*



* علي الدين هلال ل "الدستور":الحزب الوطني لجأ إلى الدوائر المفتوحة لغياب المرشح الذى يحظى بالإجماع* 
*قال الدكتور علي الدين هلال أمين الإعلام بالحزب الوطني الديمقراطي إن الحزب رشح أكثر من مرشح على مقعد واحد فى بعض الدوائر في إنتخابات مجلس الشعب المقبلة بسبب عدم وجود مرشح قوى يحظى بالتأييد الشعبي الكافي.* 
*وأوضح هلال في حديث أدلى به لصحيفة "الدستور" أن موضوع الترشيح المزدوج والدوائر المفتوحة حدث أيضا فى انتخابات عام 2005 حيث كانت هناك أربع دوائر مفتوحة حتى فى جولة الإعادة ترك الحزب الوطنى دائرة مفتوحة ، لكن فى انتخابات عام 2010 حدث تغير وتحول فى منهج الحزب الوطنى مخالفا لكل دول العالم بل للحزب نفسه، وماكان يفعله قبل ذلك.* 
*وتابع:أن بعض الدوائر جاءت مفتوحة لأنه لم يوجد مرشح تشعر بأنه يمتلك التأييد الشعبى الكافى ، لكن وجدنا اثنين او ثلاثة أو أربعة أقوياء خاصة فى المناطق الريفية التى لاتنتخب فيها الناس أحدا على أساس إنتمائه الحزبى ، لكن على أساس صفته الشخصية وينتخبون المرشحين كأفراد وليسوا كأحزاب.مشيرا إلى أن الناخب المصرى مازال أكثر ارتباطا بشخص المرشح أكثر من ارتباطه ببرنامج عام أو شعارات عامة ، وأن الحزب لايستطيع تجاوز مثل هذه الحقائق.* 
*وأوضح هلال أن الحزب الوطني درس بدقة واستخلص الدروس من إنتخابات مجلس الشعب الماضية في 2005 ،وأن مرشح الحزب المعتمد كان يخوض هذه الإنتخابات وأمامه عشرة أو 12 ووصل فى بعض الدوائر الى 30 مرشحا آخرين من الحزب مما أدى إلى تفتيت الكتلة التصويتية على مجمل 30 مرشحا،سبعة منهم أقوياء على سبيل المثال.* 
*وعما إذا كان الحزب الوطنى يضيق من المعارضة السياسية والإعلامية، أكد الدكتور علي الدين هلال أمين الإعلام بالحزب الوطني الديمقراطي أن الحزب وقياداته لايضيقان بمبدأ حرية التعبير وحرية الرأى ، ولكنهما يتضايقون فى الوقت نفسه من الإساءة الشخصية بحيث ينتقل الخلاف السياسى من نقد الآراء الى نقد أصحاب الآراء، وأن يتحول النقد الى إغتيال معنوى للشخصية.* 
*وأضاف قائلا "الذى يغضب أحيانا قيادات الوطنى أيضا أن تحكى قصصا لا اساس لها من الواقع ، أو تطرح أمرا من الأمور معتمدا على إحصاءات خاطئة ،أو أن يقوم أحد بالإفتراء على قيادات الحزب الوطنى دون وجه حق ، ولكن النقد بأرقام صحيحة ووجهات نظر حتى لو مختلفة مع الحزب الوطنى هو أمر محمود ، لأن النقد مثل مصابيح من الضوء يجب ان تسلط على اماكن الإنحراف والفساد" .* 
*ورفض هلال ما يردده البعض بأن الجو العام لدى الحزب الوطنى يتجه الى تكميم الأفواه.مشيرا إلى أن بعض الجرائد وكتاب الصحف تحدثوا عن تكميم الأفواه فى الفترة السابقة لأنهم ربطوا بين قرار هيئة الإستثمار بوقف قناة أوربت الفضائية ووقف إرسال رسائل "اس ام اس" الإخبارية .وأكد أن هناك عملية تنظيم للفضائيات والرسائل البريدية ليس أكثر ولا أقل من ذلك.* 
*وأوضح أن موضوع قناة أوربت مثلا مسألة تجارية بحتة ، لأن القناة لم تحترم المطالبات المالية ، كما ان عددا من القنوات المملوكة لغير المصريين التى تنشر افكارا تشجع على الكراهية وأفكارا تناهض الوحدة الوطنية ومخالفة لميثاق الشرف الإعلامى تم ايقافها مؤقتا حتى تستجيب لشروط الترخيص الصادرة لها، كما ان موضوع الرسائل البريدية وسيلة تنظيم نشاط داخل مصر والجهة التى تنظم تلك الوسيلة غير معروفة ، كما ان هذا النشاط اختلط لأغراض سياسية وأخرى لأغراض تجارية.* 
*وحول خوض جماعة الإخوان المحظورة الإنتخابات رغم أنها جماعة غير حزبية، قال أمين الإعلام بالحزب الوطني "مفيش هيئة أخرى غير الأحزاب تملك حق الترشيح فى الانتخابات ومانراه فى مصر من ترشيح تيارات سياسية أخرى هو نوع من التزوير الذى سيعاقبون عليه فى الدنيا ويحاسبهم الله عليه فى الآخرة ، وذلك لأنهم جماعة ليست حزبا ولامستقلين ويطلقون على أنفسهم مسميات أخرى" .* 
*وحول إمكانية إجراء تعديل وزاري عقب الإنتخابات البرلمانية، قال هلال "التغيير الوزارى حق لرئيس الجمهورية ، ولا يوجد نص دستورى ينظم هذا الحق ، حيث إن رئيس الجمهورية من حقه إجراء تعديل وزارى أو تغيير الحكومة ، وذلك عندما يشعر بالحاجة الى ذلك ، إلا أن الأقرب الى المنطق ان التغيير الوزارى يكون مع الإنتخابات الرئاسية وليست الإنتخابات البرلمانية ، وذلك مالم توجد ظروف إستثنائية".* 
*http://www.ndp.org.eg/ar/News/ViewNewsDetails.aspx?NewsID=74624*

----------


## حسام عمر

*العريان: الإخوان يعتمدون على إرادة الشعب في التغيير ونرفض التدخل الأمريكي*


ناشد الدكتور عصام العريان، القيادي البارز بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وعضو مكتب الإرشاد، القاعدة الشعبية للإخوان، والتي وصفها بالكاسحة والمتركزة في الريف والصعيد خصوصا، بالخروج بكثاقة لحماية صناديق الاقتراع من أي محاولات قد تحدث لتزوير إرادة الناخبين، كما طالبهم بحشد الأصوات لصالح مرشحي جماعته.

وأعرب العريان، في تصريحات لراديو صوت مصر، التابع للجماعة على شبكة الإنترنت، عن ثقته في أن جموع الشعب ستستجيب لنداء الدكتور محمد بديع، مرشد الجماعة، في التصويت للإخوان بكثافة منقطعة النظير، لقطع الطريق على المتلاعبين بالأصوات، لكنه شكك في أن تكون الأصوات التي ستعلنها اللجنة العليا للانتخابات هي حقيقة القاعدة الشعبية للإخوان.

وقال العريان: في ظل غياب الشفافية وعدم وجود معايير واضحة لنواهة الانتخابات، فإننا نشك في أن مؤيدي الجماعة سيتمكنون من الوصول لصناديق الاقتراع، كما نشكك في تعبير النتائج عن أصوات المواطنين، لكن لللإخوان تقديراتهم الخاصة التي سنحصل عليها من مراقبينا المنتشرين في كل مكان، ونعرف أن هذه الأرقام ستكون محل أخذ ورد من القوى المختلفة.

وأكد العريان أن مصر استفادت الاستفادة الأكبر من مشاركة الإخوان في الانتخابات، مؤكدا أنهم أثبتوا أن الشعب يرغب في الإصلاح، مستدلا بالحضور الكبير في المؤتمر الوحيد الذي تمكن مرشحو الإخوان من عقده بالبحيرة، والمسيرات الانتخابية التي نظمها مرشحو الإخوان والتف حولها الآف المواطنين.

وأضاف العريان: إن جماعته رفضت بشدة دعوات حجب الشرعية عن النظام عبر مقاطعة الانتخابات، لأن بعض الداعين للمقاطعة كانوا يخططون للذهاب للولايات المتحدة التي يعتقدون أنها من يحمي شرعية النظام، لتحريضها على مساعدتهم في تغييره.

وأعلن العريان أن الإخوان يعتمدون فقط على إرادة الشعب في التغيير، ولا يرغبون في تدخل أي قوة خارجية، سواء الولايات المتحدة أو غيرها لفرض إرادة التغيير على نظام الحزب الوطني الحاكم.
http://www.shorouknews.com/ContentData.aspx?ID=342574



*خلال مؤتمر انتخابى..*

*جمال زهران: سألجأ للمنظمات الدولية فى حالة تزوير الانتخابات*

الجمعة، 26 نوفمبر 2010 - 18:26

دد الدكتور جمال زهران المرشح على مقعد الفئات بدائرة قسم ثانى شبرا الخيمة أنه فى حالة عدم ظهور النتيجة لانتخابات مجلس الشعب، سوف يقوم بإعداد تقرير ويتقدم به إلى كل المنظمات الحقوقية، سواء العربية أو الدولية والمنظمات الإسلامية والاتحاد الأفريقى، كون العملية الانتخابية تعبر عن إرادة الناخب.

وأضاف زهران خلال المؤتمر الختامى لحملته الانتخابية مساء أمس، أنه فى حالة ثبوت تورطى فى تحقيق أى مكاسب من البرلمان، أشهدكم أننى سأقوم بسحب أوراق ترشيحى من المجلس، وكل ما يقال علىّ فهو على سبيل التشكيك فى نزاهتى، وشعارى فى الحملة انتخبونى بإرادتكم الحرة.

وقال المستشار محمود خضيرى، رئيس محكمة استئناف الإسكندرية، إننى اليوم هنا لتأييد الدكتور جمال زهران للمحافظة على المقعد الانتخابى عن دائرته، لأنه من أكفاء الأعضاء الموجودين فى البرلمان، وهو مثل الفارس الذى لا يرى له غبار.

وشبه الخضيرى الصوت الانتخابى بشرف المواطن الذى لا يمكن أن ينتزعه أحد منه، والدائرة التى تزور فيها الانتخابات لا يوجد فيها رجال، ونحن لا ننتظر مراقبة دولية، فكل واحد منا قادر على المحافظة على إرادته واختيار من سيمثله ويدافع عنه، ويجب على كل فرد التصويت، لأنه من حقوقه، ولا يتنازل لأحد عنه لكى لا يعطى الفرصة لغيره فى التزوير.

وأضاف اللواء الدكتور رجب عبد الحميد غراب مساعد وزير الداخلية لأمن بنى سويف الأسبق، أننى جئت منذ 5 سنوات لمساندة الدكتور زهران، وقد قدمت فى مثل هذا اليوم ليس مساندا له، ولكن مباركا له، ولإيماننا بتداول السلطة وإتاحة الفرصة لأحزاب المعارضة، وضرورة وجود قوى سياسية حقيقية، لأننا نريد تغيير الوضع الحالى الذى نمر به، ويجب الذهاب إلى صناديق التصويت وعدم ترك الصناديق والعمل على حمايتها، وعدم إتاحة الفرصة للآخرين لعملية التزوير.

وقال الدكتور أحمد إدراج من حركة 9 مارس بجامعة القاهرة، أن منطقة شبرا الخيمة من أكبر المناطق الصناعية الموجودة فى مصر، ولابد من وجود أحد يقدر الجهد والعرق المبذول، ويكون فى صفوف البسطاء من الناس، ونحن لا نجد أفضل من جمال زهران لهذه الدائرة، لأننا نريد التغيير والقضاء على الفساد ويجب علينا تأييد الشرفاء فى البرلمان

----------


## حسام عمر

تقرير عن الرياضيين الى نازلين الانتخابات 





مقعد البرلمان حلم يداعب نجوم الكرة.. طاهر أبو زيد يسعى لخطف المقعد من "الإخوان" وشبح مرتضى منصور يطارد شوبير وطارق السيد يتسلح بصور مبارك 

 
*كتب محمد المهدي (المصريون):*   |  *26-11-2010 22:49* 

سجلت الانتخابات البرلمانية المقررة غدًا الأحد، رقمًا قياسيًا في إعداد المترشحين من الرياضيين ونجوم كرة القدم السابقين، قياسًا إلى المشاركات السابقة، وكان ملاحظًا أن غالبيتهم يغرد خارج سرب الحزب "الوطني"، بعد أن اعتمدوا على شعبيتهم الجماهيرية في خوض الانتخابات إما عن أحزاب معارضة، أو الترشح كمستقلين. 

فبعدما كان المرشحون يعتمدون في السابق على مشاهير كرة القدم خصوصًا في حملات الدعاية الانتخابية بات اللاعبون أنفسهم يتصارعون في ميدان الانتخابات، وجميعهم من المعتزلين، بحثًا عن تسجيل الأهداف في مرمى الصندوق الانتخابي، وحصد أكبر قدر من الأصوات لدخول البرلمان كما سبق وفعلها عدد من النجوم، بدأ كل نجم أراد خوض الجولة الانتخابية في اعداد العدة من أجل حسم الموقعة لصالحه .

وبطبيعة الحال فإن المرشحين يتوزعون على الناديين الكبيرين الأهلي والزمالك، بفصل امتلاك لاعبيهما الشعبية، في دائرة شبرا الخيمة يخوض معتمد جمال نجم فريق الزمالك السابق ومدرب المنتخب الأولمبي الانتخابات مستقلا، وعلى الرغم من أنه زملكاوي إلا أن ذلك لم يمنع استعانته باثنين من مشاهير ونجوم كرة القدم الحاليين بغريمه النادي الأهلي، وهما: محمد ابو تريكة، والآخر محمد بركات.

ويسعى معتمد لكسب أصوات الجماهير الأهلاوية، لذا فقد نشر العديد من الصور التي تعلن تأييد أبو تريكة له، وكتب على اللافتة "بكل الحب أبوتريكة يؤيد الكابتن معتمد جمال لعضوية مجلس الشعب"، و"أبو تريكة يساند معتمد... هي حقيقة واقعية"، كما وجه الدعوة للعديد من زملائه من نجوم الكرة الذين عاصروه في الملاعب لمؤازارته حيث يعتمد في جولاته على اصطحاب كل من مدحت عبد الهادي وأسامة نبيه وسامي الشيشيني وأسامة حسن ابن شبرا وزميله سعيد عبد المنعم.

وفي دائرة الساحل بالقاهرة، يخوض طاهر أبو زيد نجم كرة القدم الأسبق بالنادي الأهلي ومنتخب مصر الملقب بـ "مارادونا النيل" الانتخابات على مقعد الفئات مرشحًا عن حزب "الوفد" الذي انضم إليه قبل شهور، وهو يحظى في جولاته الانتخابية بالتفاف الشباب حوله من مشجعي كرة القدم، وينافس بقوة في الانتخابات أمام مرشح الحزب "الوطني" علي رضوان، ومرشح "الإخوان المسلمين" حازم فاروق النائب الحالي عن الدائرة.

كما يخوض مجدي عبد الغني لاعب النادي الأهلي ومنتخب مصر السابق، وعضو اتحاد كرة القدم الانتخابات في دائرة شبرا، وهو أحد أبرز نجوم كرة القدم في مرحلة الثمانينات وأوائل التسعينات، وصاحب هدف مصر الوحيد في تاريخ كأس العالم لكرة القدم والذي أحرزه من ضربة جزاء في مرمى هولندا في مونديال 1990، وقد سبق له خوض الانتخابات الماضية لكنه أخفق في الفوز، ويسعى للتعويض لهذه المرة لكن خلافات عائلية أطلت برأسها في بداية حملته، بسبب نزاعات مع أشقائه.

وفي مدينة طنطا، يخوض أحمد شوبير حارس الأهلي ومنتخب مصر الأسبق والنائب الحالي عن الدائرة الانتخابات للمرة الثانية، لكن شبح الأزمة مع مرتضى منصور رئيس نادي الزمالك السابق يطارده ويخشى من انعكاسات ذلك على شعبيته بين الناخبين، فضلاً عن اختيار الحزب "الوطني" مرشحًا آخر إلى جانبه هو ياسر الجندي ليتنافسا معًا على مقعد الفئات.

ويخوض عزمي مجاهد، عضو مجلس إدارة نادي الزمالك السابق، ومسئول الإعلام باتحاد الكرة الانتخابات عن دائرة قسم قصر النيل مرشحًا لحزب "الوفد"، وهو المدرب الأسبق لفريق الكرة الطائرة بنادي الزمالك، ويأمل أن يحظى بمساندة نجوم الكرة في تحقيق حلمه بالجلوس تحت قبة البرلمان والحصول على أصوات الناخبين الزملكاوية في الدائرة التي يمثلها حاليًا النائب هشام مصطفى خليل، مرشح الحزب "الوطني".

وفي دائرة الدقي والعجوزة، تدور المنافسة بين اللواء سفير نور مساعد وزير الداخلية السابق وعضو مجلس إدارة النادي الأهلي الأسبق مرشحًا عن حزب "الوفد" في مواجهة سيد جوهر عضو مجلس إدارة نادي الترسانة ومرشح الحزب "الوطني".

وفي بني مزار بالمنيا، أراد طارق السيد نجم الزمالك السابق أن تكون أولى خطواته السياسية من مسقط رأسه حيث يريد الظهير الأيسر السابق للزمالك أن يرد الجميل لأبناء دائرته بعمل خدمات لهم في جميع المجالات وليس كرة القدم، وقد شرع بالفعل في إنجاز مركز شباب للمدينة وعمل أكاديمية للزمالك هناك. 

وعلى الرغم من خوض الانتخابات مستقلاً، فإنه يعتمد في دعايته الانتخابية على الصور التي التقطت له مع الرئيس حسني مبارك بعد فوزه مع منتخب مصر بلقب كأس بطولتي الأمم الإفريقية 2008، حيث تمتلئ مدينة بني مزار وقراها بصوره مع الرئيس، كما وجه الدعوة للعديد من زملائه وبلدياته للوقوف بجواره في حملته الانتخابية، مثل أحمد حسن نجم النادي الأهلي وعماد النحاس وعمر جمال وأحمد علي ومحمد فتحي.

أما هاني أبو ريدة نائب اتحاد الكرة وعضو المكتب التنفيذي الدولي والذي يخوض الانتخابات في مسقط رأسه ببورسعيد مرشحا عن الحزب "الوطني" فيعتمد على شعبيته هناك، لكونه أحد أبناء المحافظة اللامعين إعلاميا خلال الفترة الماضية، وقد اعتمد على نجوم الكرة المصرية من أبناء بورسعيد لمساندته ومن بينهم محمد شوقي ومحمد طلعت نجمي الأهلي وعمرو الصفتي وعاشور الأدهم نجمي الزمالك.

وفي المحلة تدور منافسة شرسة بين اثنين من الرياضيين محمود الشامي رئيس بلدية المحلة السابق وعضو مجلس الجبلاية في مواجهة أحمد شعراوي المدير الفني السابق لبلدية المحلة، ليصبحا صديقا الأمس خصمي اليوم في إطار حلم الاثنين بالسعي إلى الجلوس تحت قبة البرلمان.

----------


## حسام عمر

شهادة  للتاريخ ... المستشارة نهي الزيني ... الحدث كان من 5 سنين ..

«المصرى اليوم » تنشر شهادة مستشارة شاركت في الإشراف علي الانتخابات في دمنهور 

٢٤/ ١١/ ٢٠٠٥تلقت «المصري اليوم» هذه الشهادة من المستشارة الدكتورة نهي الزيني، نائب رئيس هيئة النيابة الإدارية، والتي شاركت في الإشراف القضائي علي الانتخابات البرلمانية في دائرة بندر دمنهور يوم الأحد الماضي، وقد ذيلت الدكتورة نهي الزيني مقالها بتوقيعها عليه مؤكدة حقها في تسجيل شهادتها علي ما رأته وعايشته بنفسها في أثناء عملية الفرز وإعلان النتائج في الدائرة التي فاز فيها الدكتور مصطفي الفقي بمقعد الفئات.
و«المصري اليوم» إذ تنشر هذه الشهادة إنما تؤكد علي حرص الجريدة والمجتمع المصري بالكامل علي إجراء انتخابات برلمانية نزيهة وشفافة، وعلي حماية سمعة القضاء المصري وإبعاده عن الشبهات، وهو هدف يتسق مع تقديرنا التام لنزاهة وقدسية القضاء المصري. وايضا عملا بالمادة ٢٥ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية تنشر هذه الشهادة . «لكل من علم بوقوع جريمة يجوز للنيابة العامة رفع الدعوي عنها بغير شكوي أو طلب، أن يبلغ النيابة العامة أو أحد مأموري الضبط القضائي عنها».
لقد كنت هناك، وشاركت في هذا الأمر، وهذه شهادة حق إن لم أقلها سوف أسأل عنها يوم القيامة، ولا أقصد مما أقول مساندة أحد أو الإساءة إلي أحد، ولكنه الحق الذي وهبنا له حياتنا والعدالة التي أقسمنا علي الحفاظ عليها، وقبل كل هذا وبعده خشية الله الذي أمرنا ألا نكتم شهادة الحق، وأن نقولها مهما كانت التضحيات والله إنه لا خير فينا إن لم نقلها ولا خير فيكم إن لم تسمعوها.
توجهت إلي دمنهور للإشراف علي الانتخابات التشريعية التي أجريت يوم الأحد ٢٠/١١ بتكليف من اللجنة العليا للانتخابات باعتباري من أعضاء الهيئات القضائية، كانت الرحلة ميسرة، فقد وفرت لنا اللجنة العليا كل شيء من تذاكر سفر مجانية إلي إقامة علي أفضل مستوي، إلي بدل إعاشة جيد إلي سيارات بسائقين مخصصة لتنقلاتنا - هذا فضلاً عن مكافأة الإشراف التي سوف تصرف لاحقاً بمعدل عدة آلاف من الجنيهات لكل عضو - كل هذا من ميزانية الدولة أي من أموال دافعي الضرائب، وهم الناخبون الذين دفعوا لنا كل هذا طواعية مقابل أن نؤدي واجبنا ونحمي إرادتهم من أي تزييف، ونحمل أمانة أن يمثلهم المرشحون الذين يختارونهم هم - لا الحكومة - في مجلس الشعب.
بدأ عملنا منذ الصباح الباكر في لجان الانتخاب، ثم بدأت عملية الاقتراع في الموعد المحدد بالضبط، وبالنسبة لي فقد ترأست إحدي اللجان الفرعية في الدائرة الأولي «قسم شرطة دمنهور»، وقد سارت عملية الاقتراع علي النحو المرسوم لها في حضور مندوبي المرشحين ووكلائهم ومراقبي منظمات المجتمع المدني، وقد بدا لي أن العملية كلها شفافة، وليس صناديق الاقتراع فقط. حقيقة كانت هناك بعض السلبيات، ولكنها محدودة نسبياً، وقام الأمن بواجبه في حماية اللجان خير قيام،
 وعند الظهيرة جاءت أجهزة الإعلام لنقل الصورة، وقلنا ما عندنا، وبدا الأمر مثيراً للتفاؤل، فالعملية بدت شديدة الجدية، وعن نفسي بذلت ما في وسعي للقيام بواجبي ولتجاوز السلبيات المتعلقة في مجملها بالأخطاء في الكشوف الانتخابية، وبعدم وجود بطاقات انتخابية وردية مع أغلب الناخبين، وعلي يقين من أن باقي الزملاء في اللجان الأخري أدوا واجبهم أيضاً بشرف.
بعد انتهاء عملية الاقتراع، تم نقل الصناديق المبرشمة بصحبتنا إلي مقر اللجنة العامة في حراسة أمنية، حيث بدأ الفرز في سرادق واحد ضخم مفتوح الجوانب ومغطي السقف، وبدأت كل لجنة في عملية الفرز بحضور مندوبي المرشحين أيضاً، وكان واضحاً منذ البداية أن المنافسة علي مقعد الفئات انحصرت عملياً بين شخصين هما: دكتور مصطفي الفقي مرشح الحزب الوطني، ودكتور جمال حشمت مستقل مرشح الإخوان المسلمين - أو ما يطلقون عليه التيار الديني - وكانت عملية الفرز علنية وعلي مرأي ومسمع من الجميع،
 ومنذ الوهلة الأولي بدا تقدم جمال حشمت واضحاً، ثم مكتسحاً بفروق ضخمة عن منافسه، وكان مندوبوه في جميع اللجان يهللون فرحاً بتقدمه، بينما بدا التوتر والتجهم واضحاً علي مندوبي مصطفي الفقي، ثم بدأوا في محاولة اختلاق المشاكل، ولكن الأمور سارت أيضاً علي النحو الصحيح، وقام رؤساء اللجان بواجبهم وأنهوا عملية الفرز، ثم تسليم النتائج للجنة العامة، وبعدها انصرف أغلب رؤساء اللجان الفرعية، وبقي قليلون - كنت منهم - ثم انصرفوا وبقيت حتي أرغمت علي الانصراف.
عقدت اللجنة العامة في حجرة واسع تم إغلاق بابها ومنع الدخول إلا لرؤساء اللجان الفرعية لتسليم محاضر الفرز، ثم الانصراف، وقد اختار رئيس اللجنة العامة عضوين بها من رؤساء اللجان الفرعية، أحدهما عضو بهيئة قضايا الدولة، ولست أفهم - رغم احترامي الشديد للهيئة العريقة ولأعضائها - كيف يصلح محامي الحكومة، لأن يتولي ما يشبه الفصل في منافسة تجري بين طرفين، أحدهما ممثل للحكومة؟ وسوف أذكر فيما يلي ملاحظاتي علي ما جري:
- قمت بتسليم نتائج لجنتي متأخرة، لأنني أعدت الفرز حتي لا يبطل صوت صحيح أو العكس، أي أن نتيجة لجنتي - إن لم تكن آخر نتيجة - فإنها كانت من النتائج المتأخرة جداً.
- كانت المؤشرات قرب النهائية القادمة من اللجان الفرعية تدل علي أن المرشح جمال حشمت حصل علي ٢٥ ألف صوت «علي أقل تقدير»، بينما حصل مصطفي الفقي علي ٧ آلاف صوت «علي أعلي تقدير».
- أثناء عملية تجميع الأصوات حاول المرشح جمال حشمت التواجد داخل اللجنة العامة، ولكن تم إخراجه منها.
- خلال الفترة التي جلست فيها داخل اللجنة العامة - مع ملاحظة أنني بقيت حتي الانتهاء من تسليم جميع النتائج - كان بعض الموجودين، سواء من القضاة أو غيرهم يستخدمون المحمول، ودار الحديث في مجمله عن تقدم المرشح جمال حشمت، واستخدمت في الدلالة علي هذا عبارة «اكتساح».
- تلاحظ لي وجود أفراد من الداخلية داخل اللجنة العامة، كان أحدهم يجلس علي طاولة التجميع، ويشارك في العمل «وقد أخبرني أحد أعضاء اللجنة العامة، الذي أدعوه للشهادة، بأنه من أمن الدولة».
- طلب مني رئيس اللجنة العامة الانصراف بعد مرور وقت، ليس بالقصير، فانصرفت وأنا متحققة من النتيجة، لذا كان تعجبي من صيحات التشكيك من أنصار جمال حشمت في الخارج، واعتقدت أنهم يبالغون كعادتهم، ففوز مرشحهم بات أمراً محسوماً بالنسبة لجميع من شاركوا في العملية، وكان هذا موضوعاً للحديث بين الجالسين داخل اللجنة العامة، حتي قال أحدهم: إن سقوط مصطفي الفقي سوف «يقلب الدنيا».
- قبل الانتهاء من أعمال التجميع انصرف أحد أعضاء اللجنة العامة، وهو مستشار من رجال القضاء، وهو الشخص ذاته الذي دعوته قبل قليل للإدلاء بشهادته، مما حمل إلي مؤشراً خطيراً.
- بعد انصرافي، بدأت الأخبار تصلني بأن ما حدث في دائرة الدقي في المرحلة الأولي، سوف يتكرر هنا، وأنه من المستحيل ترك مصطفي الفقي ليخسر أمام جمال حشمت «أنا هنا لا أتحدث عن رأي الناخبين، ولكنني أتحدث عما سمعته من رجال القضاء المشرفين علي الانتخابات، وقد طلبت منهم قول الحق، وهاأنا أدعوهم ثانية لشهادة الحق».
هذه شهادتي أدلي بها أمام الرأي العام، وأنا أعلم تماماً ما سوف تسببه لي من متاعب، ولكن ماذا لو كسب الإنسان العالم كله وخسر نفسه؟ ولكي لا يزايد علي أحد أبادر بالقول صادقة: إنني أخالف الإخوان المسلمين في الكثير جداً من آرائهم وتوجهاتهم، وعلي المستوي الشخصي، أعلم أن الدكتور جمال حشمت شخص محترم، وكنت أتمني لو لم يكرر تجربة خوض الانتخابات مرة أخري بعد ما حدث له في الدورة الماضية، أما وقد فعلها فعلينا أن نحترم إرادة ناخبيه، وأن نحمل الأمانة التي كلفنا بها.
وأنتم يا رجال القضاء يا أملنا في عالم أفضل، لقد صدعتم رؤوسنا بالحديث عن القضاء الجالس والقضاء الواقف وبالتشكيك في ذمم الناس علي أساس من الجلوس والوقوف، ولكنكم نسيتم نوعاً ثالثاً أخشي أن يزداد انتشاراً، وأن يسود وهو «القضاء المنبطح»، ولن أعتذر للكلمة، ولن أسحبها فأنتم تعلمون أنها كلمة حق، لقد خرج القضاة من مذبحة ١٩٦٩ متطاولي القامة شامخي الهمة، لم يزلزلهم اغتيال حصانتهم وقطع أرزاقهم،
 بل ظلوا خير سياج للعدل والحق، غير أنه مع الأسف من لم يرهبهم سيف المعز تراخت إرادتهم أمام ذهبه وبدلاته ومكافآته وانتداباته في السلطة التنفيذية، حيث يتحول الجميع جالسين وواقفين إلي مرؤوسين لوزراء تنفيذيين منبطحين أمام توجيهاتهم حريصين علي عدم ضياع مكتسبات مادية مغرية استبدلوها باستقلالهم وشموخهم وترفعهم عن الشبهات، إنني ومن خلال هذا المنبر أدلي بشهادتي، وبما علمته في واقعة تزوير نتيجة انتخابات الدائرة الأولي بدمنهور،
 وأوجه نداء إلي من شهد الواقعة وشارك فيها للإدلاء بشهادته أيضاً - قال لي أحدهم لاحقاً إنه لا يستطيع أن ينام بعد ما حدث - واستصرخ همة القضاة الأحرار أن يتوقفوا عن المشاركة في الإشراف علي الانتخابات، حتي ينالوا استقلالاً حقيقياً يمكنهم من السيطرة الحقيقية والكاملة علي العملية من أولها لآخرها، ولأن ينسب التزوير إلي غيرهم خير من أن ينسب إليهم.
أقول قولي هذا وأستغفر الله لي ولكم، ولكني لن أستغفره للذين فعلوها وشاركوا فيها وحضروها، حتي يثوبوا إلي رشدهم ويقولوا قولة الحق، ويعلموا أنه لن يصيبني ولن يصيبهم إلا ما كتب الله لنا.

----------


## حسام عمر

هلال: الإخوان يتحايلون على القانون والدستور ويدخلو المجلس كمستقلين 
ـــــــــــــــــ 
القاهرة: أ ش أ 
وصف الدكتور على الدين هلال أمين الاعلام بالحزب الوطنى أجواء الانتخابات البرلمانية في مصر - والمقررة الأحد المقبل- بالحيوية والمليئة بالنشاط غير المسبوق، حيث تشهد مشاركة الأحزاب السياسية الكبرى، فضلا عن مئات المرشحين الذين يمثلون مختلف التيارات السياسية. 

وقال هلال - في مقابلة خاصة مع برنامج '' لقاء اليوم'' على فضائية الجزيرة الفضائية بثتها يوم الجمعة - إن تجربة الانتخابات المقبلة تشهد الكثير من الأمور المستجدة علينا مثل اللجنة العليا للانتخابات والتي تضع قواعد الدعاية التي تنطبق على الجميع بما فيهم الوزراء المرشحين أيضا. 

ورفض هلال الادعاءات بأن مؤسسات الدولة مسخرة لخدمة الحزب الوطني الحاكم في حملته الدعائية، وقال ''هذا الكلام لا أساس له من الصحة، وعلى سبيل المثال عندما يصدر وزير الاعلام قرارا يتعلق بالاعلام نجد أن تلك القواعد تطبق على الحزب الوطني شأن جميع الأحزاب''. 

وشدد على أن ''أسهل شئ في الدنيا هو توجيه الاتهامات خاصة وأن البعض - ممن يدركون ضعفهم - يلجأون إلى التستر خلف تلك الاتهامات'' ، لافتا إلى أن الأحزاب القوية التي تعمل في السياسة وتؤمن بقدرتها على التنظيم تعلم جيدا أن خروج مؤيديها ومندوبيها إلى اللجان خير ضمان لنزاهة الانتخابات. 

وأكد هلال أن مهمة الشرطة في العملية الانتخابية هو تطبيق القانون فقط، كما أن كل مقر انتخابي يتمتع بحرم لا يحق لرجل الشرطة الدخول إليه إلا بطلب من رئيس اللجنة، فوظيفة الشرطة التواجد خارج مقار لجان الانتخابات لحفظ الأمن أو وقف المشاجرات وتأمين الناخبين عند الدخول. 

وقال أمين الاعلام بالحزب الوطنى إن الانتخابات في كل الدول النامية - وبينها مصر - يمكن أن تشهد تجاوزات في دائرة هنا أو هناك خاصة وأن بعض الدوائر بها عصبيات شديدة بين عائلات قوية، وهناك بعض المرشحين قد تسول لهم أنفسهم استخدام قوة أو مال.. كل هذا وارد لكن المهم أن لدينا آليات للتصحيح في القانون، مشددا على أن مصر بها العديد من آليات التصحيح مثل الاعلام المصري والدولي والمجتمع المدني وكذلك القضاة أيضا. 

وتطرق هلال إلى الدعوات بشأن الرقابة الدولية على الانتخابات، وقال ''الرقابة مجرد وسيلة وليست هدفا في حد ذاتها، وهناك دول تقبلها وأخرى ترفضها، وفي مصر رفضت الأحزاب الكبرى فكرة الرقابة الدولية، وكذلك في انتخابات 2005 رفض 15 حزباً مصرياً الرقابة الدولية''. 

وأضاف ''أننا نعيش في مجتمع مفتوح ولم يعد هناك ما يمكن أن نخفيه أو تحيط به السرية، وأي مسئول يرتكب خطأ يدرك أنه يعرض نفسه والجهة التى يمثلها لحرج شديد''. 

ونوه أمين الاعلام بالحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى إلى أن الحزب الوطني يخوض المعركة بمرشحين أقوياء - تم اختيارهم بطريقة مؤسسية للمرة الأولى في تاريخ الأحزاب السياسية المصرية وربما العربية -، لافتا إلى أن الاختيار جاء بانتخابات من القاعدة الشعبية بالحزب. 

وحول المنافس القوي للحزب الوطني في الانتخابات المقبلة، قال إن الأمر يختلف من دائرة الى أخرى، فهناك دوائر ينافس عليها الوفد بقوة وأخرى يحظى الناصري بمرشحين أقوياء فضلا عن المرشحين المستقلين. 

وأكد أن كافة الاحزاب السياسية رفاق طريق ولنا علاقات معها سواء كانت علاقات سياسية أو علاقات اجتماعية وعلاقات معرفة وتواصل ومشاركة فى ندوات ومؤتمرات سواء فى المجتمع المدني أوفى مقر أحد الاحزاب، لافتا إلى أن علاقات الاحزاب يجب أن تكون أثناء الانتخابات منافسة وعلاقات تعاون وتواصل فى مجالات أخرى. 

وأشار هلال إلى أنه لا يوجد فى مصر حزب سياسي يسمى الاخوان المسلمين وأنما يوجد تيار يسمى الاخوان المسلمين يتصرف كحزب سياسي مما يعد خلطا للاوراق، حيث يسجل مجموعة من المستقلين فى أوراق الترشيح كمستقلين وبعد الانتخابات يقولون إنهم جزء من كيان أكبر مما يعد تحايل على الدستور والقانون. 

ونفى أن يكون لديه علم بأن هناك علاقات بين الحزب الوطنى والاخوان المسلمين فى الانتخابات الماضية عام 2005 أدت إلى حدوث صفقة جعل الاخوان المسلمين فى البرلمان، مؤكدا أن سلوك المرشحين الذين وصلوا إلى البرلمان الماضي لا يدل على وجود أى صفقة. 

وأكد أن الحديث عن صفقات فى الانتخابات الحرة غير وارد، بدليل أن الحزب الوطنى يتنافس على كافة المقاعد، مشيرا إلى أن الحزب الوطنى لا يريد التحاور مع الاخوان المسلمين خوفا منه على مدنية الدولة المصرية لان ذلك موضوع مخالف للدستور والقانون. 

وقال هلال إن الحزب الوطنى متمسك بمدنية الدولة والمواطنة وبأن الرجال والنساء والمسلمين والمسيحيين فى مصر يتمتعون بحقوق متساوية فى المجال السياسى والعام ، وأن أى تيار بأى رداء يرتديه يعتبر انتهاكا للدستور والقانون. 

وحول شعار الاسلام هو الحل، قال هلال إنه لم يصدر أى حكم من قبل المحكمة الإدارية العليا بهذا الشأن وما يتردد على لسان البعض فى الصحافة وغيرها هى أحكام صدرت من الدرجة الأولى لمحكمة القضاء الإدارى وهى أحكامها مختلفة من دائرة لأخرى ولم يصل أحد إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا. 

وحول آليات الحزب الوطنى الحاكم وقول البعض بأنه ليس حزبا من الاساس، قال أمين الاعلام بالحزب ''مثل هذه التصريحات لم تأت من رؤساء الاحزب الاخرى كالوفد مثلا أو الناصري، فى حين أنهم لديهم انتقادات على سياسة الحزب، وبالتالى فأنا غير مستعد للرد على أراء أو إتهامات تصدر من غير ذو حثية سياسية''. 

كما أكد هلال أن الحزب الوطنى قام بأكبر عملية تطوير داخلية شهدها أى حزب سياسي فى العشر سنوات الماضية، حيث جرى تغيرات كبرى فى قيادات الحزب وفى سياساته وطرق الأداء واساليب العمل الحزبي.

----------


## عفريت مصري

متابعة انتخابات مجلس الشعب

الشرطه تمنع مناديب حمدين صباحي من الحضور في اللجان في الشيخ مبارك


الاخبار من جروب حملة دعم حمدين صباحى على الفيس بوك
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=250625298558



دائرة البرلس والحامول : طرد مندوب حمدين صباحي بلجنة 116 "غرب تيرة" لتعنت رئيس اللجنة



مرشح الحزب الوطنى فئات السيد درغام يتجوب داخل اللجان الشيخ مبارك ومنع مناديب حمدين في الدخول اللجان




تشاجر مندوب الاخوان مع مناديب الحزب الوطنى في لجنه ٢٥٣في الشيخ مبارك بسبب اصرار مندوب الاخوان علي تعداد اسماء المرشحين




ضباط أمن الدولة يطردون كل مندوبى المرشحين من داخل لجنة مدرسة المناوفة بالحامول




طرد مندوبات حمدين صباحى بمدرسة الثانوية بنات بالحامول وتمزيق توكيلاتهم فى 10 لجان من رقم 17 الى رقم 27

وطرد مندوب حمدين صباحى بلجنة رقم 253 بالشيخ مبارك

ورفض دخول المندوب الأصلى فى لجنة 254 بالشيخ مبارك وقبول المندوب الاحتياطى !!



طرد المندوبين ووقف التصويت ومنع دخول المواطنين بلجنة كوم الحجر بالحامول حمدين صباحى على قناة الجزيرة مباشر بعد قليل حول الانتهاكات وطرد المندوبين ومحاولات تقفيل بعض اللجان

----------


## عفريت مصري

جمعية أنصار حقوق الإنسان تعلن إنسحابها من الرقابة على الإنتخابات وتتهم المركز القومى لحقوق الإنسان واللجنة العليا للإنتخابات بالتواطؤ مع الحكومة لتزوير الإنتخابات ومنع إعطاء لهم كارنيه الرقابة على الإنتخابات فى حين تم منح نفس الكارنيه لجمعيات أخرى


تغيير مفاجئ لرؤساء اللجان الانتخابية بدائرة بلطيم

عن اليوم السابع
http://youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=310417




الواشنطون بوست .. تشن هجوما عنيفا على نظام مبارك و تتوقع تزوير الانتخابات

عن جريدة البديل
http://elbadil.net/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%8...-%D8%BA%D8%AF


على الجزيرة مباشر .. تابعوا تقرير عن الانتخابات

http://www.qassimy.com/game/game/55/...%B4%D8%B1.html

----------


## عفريت مصري

15 سيارة امن مركزى لتأمين قسم شرطة الزعفران بمركز الحامول

عن اليوم السابع
http://youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=310...=282&IssueID=0




تاريخ التسجيل: Sep 2010
المشاركات: 75
الجنس male
علم الدولة Egypt

الشرقيه دائرة ابو كبير... دائره وزير التضامن الاجتماعى على المصيلحى... صناديق جاهزة مغطاه بورق ابيض تدخل اللجان... وامين الوحده الحزبيه للحزب الوطنى يحمل مفاتيح الصناديق ويخرج الاصوات


قضاة بمجلس الدولة يقررون مقاطعة الإشراف على الانتخابات
عن جريدة الدستور الاصلى
http://dostor.org/politics/egypt/10/november/27/32408


دائرة أرمنت:دخول مندوبي الوطني مع الناخبات وتوجه واضح للتزوير لصالح محمد الجيلاني ضد ضياء رشوان

----------


## عفريت مصري

اختطاف الصحفية بالشروق ريهام الضاحي في دائرة الساحل من قبل عمال مصنع مرشح الحزب الوطني

----------


## عفريت مصري

بطاقات مسودة قبل الانتخابات لصالح الحزب الوطنى
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbnfpGryUOM

----------


## عفريت مصري

تقرير أولى من مركز الشهاب لحقوق الانسان

أولاً: منع مندوبي ووكلاء المرشحين

رصد مركز الشهاب لحقوق الإنسان، منع مندوبي ووكلاء المرشحين في كافة الدوائر الانتخابية، ماعادا منودبي الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي، بدعوى وجود توكيلات أخرى صادرة من مأمور قسم الشرطة بالمقرات الأتية:

دائرة المنتزه:

 تم منع مندوبي المرشحين من دخول اللجان الانتخابية، "روحية حجر والغزالي والتجارية وأحمد مجدي أبو زيد والعُليا ورفعت المحجوب وعزيز أباظة وسوزان مبارك ومحمود صدقي ومصطفى مشرفة وأحمد بدوي وفؤاد محيي الدين والمدرسة التجارية".

دوائر الرمل:

تم منع مندوبي المرشحين من دخول اللجان الانتخابية في مدارس "التدريب المهني ومدرسة كورونا وجناكليس وكلية الفنون الجميلة وابن سينا ومحمد حافظ وسامي البارودي" بالإضافة إلى كافة المقرات الانتخابية بقرى أبيس الثانية.

دائرة مينا البصل:

تم منع مندوبي المرشحين من دخول اللجان الانتخابية في مدارس "المفروزة الابتدائية وأحمد زويل ومحمد عبده والتأهيل المهني ومجمع مدارس السلخانة والغرفة التجارية ومينا البصل وكبس القطن وجبل الزيتون".

دائرة محرم بك:

تم منع مندوبي المرشحين من دخول اللجان الانتخابية في مدارس "أمير البحر لجان 57، 58، 95، 60، ومحرم بك الاعدادية لجنة 49، وناصر الاعدادية بنات".

دائرة الجمرك والمنشية:

تم منع مندوبي المرشحين من دخول اللجان الانتخابية في مدارس "المرصد واحمد لطفي والمنشية الأنفوشي التجريبية".

دائرة سيدي جابر:

تم منع مندوبي المرشحين من دخول اللجان الانتخابية في مدارس "المعهد الديني وطيبة".

دائرة كرموز:

تم منع مندوبي المرشحين من دخول اللجان الانتخابية في مدارس "عمر بن عبد العزيز وغيط العنب والشهيد وراغب الابتدائية والمعهد الديني بكرموز".

دائرة باب شرق:

تم منع مندوبي المرشحين من دخول اللجان الانتخابية في مدارس "عباس الأعصر وجراج البلدية ومدرسة الحضرة".

دائرة غربال:

تم منع مندوبي المرشحين من دخول اللجان الانتخابية في مدارس "الجزائر والنهضة النوبية واتحاد الجمهوريات وعمر بن الخطاب".

دائرة الدخيلة والعامرية:

تم منع مندوبي المرشحين من دخول اللجان الانتخابية في مدارس "النورس والإدريسي والفتوح الإسلامية بأبي يوسف والحسن بن علي في الهانوفيل".

<span>ثانياً: تدخل ضباط الشرطة في عمل رؤساء اللجان</span>

1- في دائرة قسم الجمرك والمنشية قام ضابط شرطة بطرد المندوبين بعد تسجيل إسمائهم عن طريق رئيس اللجنة وذلك في لجان 83،84،85 في مدرسة ترانديل، وتكرر هذا الأمر في دائرة كرموز في مدرسة عمر بن عبد العزيز لجان 107، 111،112، وكذلك في دائرة قسم المنتزة مدرسة أحمد مجدي أبو زيد والعليا.

2- قام ضابط شرطة في مدرسة السادات بدائرة غربال بأخذ التوكيل من مندوب أحد المرشحبن وهدده باحتجازه في حالة مطالبته به مره أخرى.

3- رصد المركز وجود سيارة "هيئة سياسية" تتردد على المقرات الانتخابية المختلفة بلوحات رقم 23.

4- تم غلق لجان انتخابية ومدارس بالكامل بأعداد كبيرة من صفوف أفراد الأمن مثل مدرسة "الحسن بن الهيثم في العامرية".

ثالثاً: التهديد باستعمال العنف والبلطجة:

1- قام مجموعة من البلطجية في قرية أبيس الثانية مدعومين بعدد 7 سيارات أمن مركزي وسيارات الشرطة بمنع الناخبين من دخول اللجان الانتخابية.

2- وجود سيارة ميكروباص مليئة بالسيدات تحت رقم لوحات 7925 تتردد على مقرات السيدات بدائرة قسم الرمل.

رابعاً: تأخر موعد فتح باب التصويت

لم يفتح باب الدخول إلى اللجان الانتخابية لإدلاء الناخبين بأصواتهم حتى الساعة9  في كافة الدوائر.

خامساً: استخدام إمكانيات الدولة:

استخدام مرشحي الحزب الوطني لأتاوبيسات غرب الدلتا أرقام 2870 و2849 و2869 و4867 و2287 و3634 وأتوبيس خاص بجامعة الإسكندرية فرع دمنهور رقم 1376.

سادساً عدم تنفيذ أحكام القضاء

بدأت العملية الانتخابية صباح اليوم مع استمرار عدم تنفيذ اللجنا العليا للانتخابات لأحكام القضاء الخاصة بإدراج المستبعدين من كشوف المرشحين.

<span>مخالفات أخرى:</span>

1- تدخل رئيس اللجنة الانتخابية بالسؤال عن مرشح الناخب قبل السماح له بالدخول مثل مدرسة العروة الوثقى بنين في باب شرق وعدم وجود أسماء بعض الناخبين بالكشوف الانتخابية.

3- تم رصد بيان نُسب إلى النائب صبحي صالح مرشح الإخوان المسلمين على مقعد الفئات بدائرة الرمل، يعلن فيه انسحابه، كما قام النائب بنفيه بنفسه في الشارع.

﻿

----------


## عفريت مصري

تم تقفيل صناديق الانتخاب 103، 106 لصالح مرشح الحزب الوطني بقرية 36 التابعة لتفتيش ابو سكين بالحامول
**
تم وضع صناديق خشبية غير زجاجية بالمدرسة الاعدادية المشتركة ببرج البرلس في اللجان 211، 217، 218، 219**
سيدات عائلة أبو شمس بالحامول يتم ضربهن بقسوة بعد اعطاء
اصواتهن لحمدين صباحي

----------


## عفريت مصري

مراسل الجزيرة:
قتيل فى دائرة المطرية بمحافظة القاهرة اثناء عملية التصويت

----------


## عفريت مصري

د. عمار على حسن للجزيرة
الحزب الوطنى يلجأ للتزوير فى الدوائر التى يستشعر فيها اتجاه للتصويت ضد مرشحيه

----------


## عفريت مصري

على الجزيرة:
احد مرشحى الحزب الوطنى يطلق النار على مرشح اخر للحزب الوطنى
و محمد كمال (حزب وطنى) يرفض التعليق على الخبر فى المؤتمر الصحفى

----------


## عفريت مصري

خبر عاجل:-
اللجان بالمحله الكبرى متقفله ومنع دخول الناخبين للجان وبعض اللجان لم يصلها ورق الإنتخاب

اطلاق اعيرة نارية في معهد فتيات سمنود وأنباء
عن سقوط اصابات

----------


## عفريت مصري

مراسل الجزيرة:
الانتخابات بدأت تسير على الطريقة الصعيدية
حيث بدأ اطلاق النار بين المرشحين فى سوهاج و قنا
و السمة العامة هى منع المندوبين و الناخبين من دخول اللجان

----------


## عفريت مصري

تلقى المجلس القومى لحقوق الانسان اكثر من 40 شكوى ترصد تزوير الانتخابات
استمارات الانتخاب تخرج من اللجان حيث يقوم عملاء المرشحين تسويدها قبل تسليم ثمن الصوت

----------


## عفريت مصري

التقرير الثانى لحملة نائب الشعب حمدين صباحى

دائرة البرلس والحامول



(الساعة 12 ظهرا)



انتخابات مجلس الشعب (الجولة الأولى – 28 نوفمبر)





انتظام العملية الانتخابية فى بلطيم ..

واحتكاكات محدودة وتباطؤ التصويت فى البرلس ..

وبلطجة واختطاف واعتداءات وتقفيل شبه كامل فى الحامول





طرد المندوبين من لجنة قرية 36 بالحامول وتسويد البطاقات الانتخابية لصالح مرشح الحزب الوطنى .



طرد المندوبين ومنع دخول المواطنين فى لجان الجدية وتيرة وغرب تيرة والمناوفة بالحامول .



منع المواطنين من دخول لجان بر بحرى بالبرلس .



تباطؤ عملية التصويت فى برج البرلس .



الأمن يطرد المندوبين فى لجان رقم 7 والتفتيش بالحامول وبدء تقفيل اللجان وتسويد البطاقات لمرشح الوطنى .



طرد المندوبين ومنع المواطنين من الدخول فى مدرسة الصنايع بالحامول وبدء التقفيل .



عدم وجود ستارة للتصويت خلفها فى مدرسة الثانوية بنات بالحامول ومندوبى مرشح الحزب الوطنى يعتدون بالضرب على من يصوتن لحمدين صباحى عقب خروجهن .



بلطجية الحزب الوطني يختطفون أحمد سعيد، مراسل اليوم السابع بالحامول ، وتقديم بلاغ بالواقعة فى قسم شرطة الحامول .



صندوق جمعية الطيبة الزراعية تم نقله للجنة بقرية "أبو سكين" بالحامول وتمت إعادته بعد ساعة.



تقفيل صناديق الانتخاب 103، 104، 105، 106 لصالح مرشح الحزب الوطني بقرية 36 التابعة لتفتيش ابو سكين بالحامول .



تم وضع صناديق خشبية غير زجاجية بالمدرسة الاعدادية المشتركة ببرج البرلس في اللجان 211، 217، 218، 219 .



سيدات عائلة أبو شمس بالحامول يتم ضربهن بقسوة بعد اعطاء اصواتهن لحمدين صباحي .



ميكروباص يحمل بلطجية برفقة ضابط أمن دولة يتجول فى الحامول لابلاغ الأهالى بعدم الذهاب للتصويت لأنهم أنهوا تقفيل الصناديق !!

----------


## عفريت مصري

عن اليوم السابع
"صباحى" يتهم منافسه "بتقفيل" اللجان ومرشح الوطنى: لم أمنع أحداً


http://youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=310547

----------


## عفريت مصري

ببا-بني سويف: طرد أحد مندوبي سعد عبود من لجنة هربشنت من قبل الحزب الوطني

----------


## عفريت مصري

لجنة الوحدة الصحية بقرية الاقالته بأرمنت دائرة ضياء رشوان تمنع مندوبين المرشحين ماعادا مرشح الوطني

----------


## عفريت مصري

لجنة قرية الحنفي بالبرلس ... طرد مندوبين حمدين منها

----------


## عفريت مصري

الساعة ١٢ ظهرا تم غلق لجنة مدرسة السلام في أبو سكين بالحامول

ببا-بني سويف: لجنة المعهد الديني بصفط راشين يتم تقفيلها الآن لصالح الحزب الوطني

----------


## عفريت مصري

دائرة الحامول بقرية أم الشعور قام الأهالي بتكسير صناديق أرقام ٣٦ و ٣٧ و ٣٨ بعد قيام الوطني بتسويد البطاقات

----------


## عفريت مصري

بدائره ادكو ورشيد تم طرد التوكيلات الخاصه بلجان منطقه البيضا رقم 238و
239 و 240و 241 والابقاء فقط على التوكيلات الخاصه ومندوبى الحزب الوطنى
وتم تقفيل اللجنه لصالح مرشح الحزب عادل سعد

----------


## عفريت مصري

البلتاجى مرشح الاخوان بشبرا الخيمة
يعلن انه سيطالب بوقف اعلان نتيجة الانتخابات فى دائرته

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/multime...A8%D8%A7%D8%AA

----------


## عفريت مصري

بلجنة قرية حماد ببلطيم دخل رئيس المباحث وضابط امن الدولة و8 ضباط اخرين اخرجو كل المندوبين والناخبين وتركو عمدة القرية ونائب العمال عن الحزب الوطني وحدهم في داخل اللجنة وسط حراسة مشددة

----------


## عفريت مصري

لجان قرية الدقيرة بالاقصر ( ارمنت ) رقم ١٧١ - القطايمة بدء من ١٧٣ الى ١٧٧تم فيها تسويد البطاقات الانتخابية على مدى ساعتين من ١٠ص الي ١١:٤٥ لصالح مرشح وطني فئات وائل زكريا الأمير ومستقل عمال محمد ضياء الدين

----------


## عفريت مصري

دائرة الحامول : قام الأمن برمي صندوقا اقتراع من قرية أم الشعور في مصرف كوتشينر

----------


## عفريت مصري

صحفيين وحقوقيين وأنصار حمدين صباحى يتقدمون ببلاغ ضد عصام عبد الغفار واخوته فى واقعة اختطاف احمد سعيد مراسل اليوم السابع بالحامول

----------


## عفريت مصري

الاسكندرية :رئيس لجنة بمدرسة صلاح سالم يمنع التزوير
داخل المدرسة بإستماتة و محاولات من الشرطة الموجودة بإقناعه بالتزوير
لصالح الوطنى و رفض تام منه ، فلم يجد ضابط الشرطة الموجود باللجنة سبيل
الا محاولة طرده والتى قاومها بشدة و رفضها فأخبره الضابط بأنه سيأتى له
الآن بمن يطرده .

----------


## عفريت مصري

بلطجية يحملون عصيان وأسلحة يحملون مظاريف أصوات مسودة لصالح مرشح الحزب الوطنى يدخلون اللجان من 146 : 149 فى لجنة قرية 7 بالحامول ويقومون بفتح الصناديق واستبدال الأصوات فيه

----------


## عفريت مصري

قنابل مسيلة للدموع في مواجهة الناخبين في لجنة المعهد الديني بأبو سكين

----------


## عفريت مصري

وثقت غرفة متابعة انتهاكات الانتخابات بمركز النديم ومؤسسة الكرامة في تقريرها الأول الصادر منذ قليل وقوع 150 حالة اعتقال واختطاف و10 حالات اعتداء واشتباكات وحالة قتل .

أكد مراقبو تيار التجديد الاشتراكي عن وقوع اشتباكات في دائرة صفط اللبن بين سيدات الحزب الوطني وسيدات الإخوان أسفر عن كسر ذراع سيدة من أنصار الأخوان وتم نقلها لمستشفى الدقي، كما قامت الآن مظاهرة أمام مدرسة يوسف جاد الله التجريبية بالعمرانية لأنصار الأخوان آمال عبدالكريم وخالد الأزهري ضد مرشحي الحزب الوطني عبدالناصر الجابري واحمد سميح.

من ناحية أخرى قامت قوات الأمن بالاعتداء علي مراسل جريدة الدستور الالكترونية محمد ابو الدهب أمام مدرسه شهداء بدر بمدينة المحلة الكبرى وذلك لمنعه من تغطية الانتخابات. وترددت أنباء عن اختطاف الصحفية بالشروق ريهام الضاحي في دائرة الساحل من قبل عمال مصنع مرشح الحزب الوطني وفي الأقصر تم منع الصحفي سراج وصفى من التواجد في دائرة ضياء رشوان. كما تم الاعتداء على طاقم الجزيرة وتحطيم معداته من قبل الأمن .

----------


## عفريت مصري

عاجل : احتجاز فتاه تدعي سمر من المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان من قبل بلطجية الحزب الوطني داخل مدرسة الحامول الثانوية بنات

----------


## عفريت مصري

مأمور قسم شرطة البدرشين بالجيزة يسحب كارنيه المستشار رئيس اللجنة
العامة (المستشار وليد....) ويمنعه من مزاولة عمله
: عاجل الرائد احمد جلال يقوم بعمل كردون على مقرات مدرسة المنشية والمرصد ويمنع الناخبين من الادلاء باصواتهم

----------


## عفريت مصري

المنوفية : ظابط شرطه يطرد مندوبي المهندس بدر من اللجنه في منشأة عصام

----------


## عفريت مصري

كانت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات قد منعت التصوير تماما داخل اللجان .... و لكن
الصورة التالية لقناة النيل الحكومية .. من داخل احدى اللجان و امام صناديق الاقتراع فى مخالفة صريحة لقرارت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## عفريت مصري

دهمت احدى سيارات موكب مرشح الحزب الوطني بالدائرة الثانية ببورسعيد الطفلة (سارة ماهر حسن الشامى ) التى تبلغ من العمر خمس سنوات وذلك أثناء مرورها بناحية شادر عزام، ونقلت الطفلة وهي في حالة خطيرة إلى مستشفى آل سليمان  إلا أن المستشفى رفضت إستقبالها بحسب تأكيد أهل الطفلة ، فتم نقلها إلى مستش...في بورسعيد العام حيث لفظت أنفاسها الأخيرة

----------


## عفريت مصري

نقلا عن موقع الاخوان بالاسكندرية
النائب صبحي صالح تم نقله واحتجازه مستشفى أبيس بعد الإعتداء عليه من بلطجية الوطني

----------


## عفريت مصري

لجنة 105 ولجنة 107 بمدرسة التحرير بدائرة مدينة نصر تشهد دخول اوراق جاهزة لصالح مرشح الحزب الوطني سامح فهمي وصلت ل200 بطاقة في كل لجنة واشتباكات بين الامن ومندوبي المرشحين بتلك اللجان

----------


## عفريت مصري

مأمور الحامول يحتجز عدد من المراقبين ويسود البطاقات بنفسه لصالح الوطني

----------


## عفريت مصري

عن اليوم السابع

إلقاء قنابل مسيلة للدموع على أنصار حمدين صباحى بالحامول

http://youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=310626

----------


## عفريت مصري

يتوجه احمد سعيد (مراسل اليوم السابع) بعد أن تركه أنصار عبد الغفار (حزب وطنى) إلى قسم الحامول لتحرير بلاغ بواقعة الاختطاف والاحتجاز بمدرسة البنات الصناعية.

----------


## عفريت مصري

التقرير الثالث لحملة نائب الشعب حمدين صباحى

دائرة البرلس والحامول



(الساعة 2 ظهرا)



انتخابات مجلس الشعب (الجولة الأولى – 28 نوفمبر)





حمدين صباحى يتقدم ببلاغ ضد الانتهاكات الفاضحة ..

وتزوير بالجملة واعتداءات وبلطجة فى الحامول ..

واختطاف مرشح مستقل ..







حمدين صباحى يتقدم ببلاغ لرئيس اللجنة العليا المشرفة على الانتخابات ضد الانتهاكات الفاضحة فى الدائرة .



تسويد بطاقات انتخابية فى مكتب مأمور قسم الحامول !!



رجال الشرطة مع أعضاء الحزب الوطنى يدخلون لجنة مدرس السلام الاعدادية بقرية ابو سكين ويطردون المندوبين ويقفلون اللجنة بالكامل لصالح مرشح الوطنى



صحفيين وحقوقيين وأنصار حمدين صباحى يتقدمون ببلاغ ضد عصام عبد الغفار واخوته فى واقعة اختطاف احمد سعيد مراسل اليوم السابع بالحامول



رجال الشرطة وأعضاء بالحزب الوطنى ينتقلون إلى مدرسة المعهد الأزهرى بأبو سكين لتقفيل الصناديق فيها



وقف التصويت باللجنة الوحيدة بقرية الحنفى ومنع دخول الناخبين اليها



بلطجية يحملون عصيان وأسلحة يحملون مظاريف أصوات مسودة لصالح مرشح الحزب الوطنى يدخلون اللجان من 146 : 149 فى لجنة قرية 7 بالحامول ويقومون بفتح الصناديق واستبدال الأصوات فيها



رئيس المباحث ومرشح العمال بالحزب الوطني بقرية الحماد يقومان بتسويد البطاقات الانتخابية



امن الدولة يقوم بتقفيل اللجان بقرى زوبع والقرن وزيدان



بلطجية الحزب الوطني يحتجزون ممثلة المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الانسان (اسمها سمر)، ولم يفرج عنها حتى الان



الامن يلقي قنابل مسيلة للدموع، ويهدد الناخبين بالرصاص الحي... امام المعهد الازهري بتفتيش ابو سكين، والبلطجية يضربون 4 ناخبين بالشوم



تقفيل الصناديق فى قرية رقم 7 السلام بمعرفة هشام راشد رئيس مباحث الحامول



محاولات للتزوير في قرية الخاشعة، والأهالي يتصدون لهذه المحاولات



خطف المرشح المستقل مصطفى الشهاوي، وتم ضربه وحبسه في المعهد الديني في ابو سكين



تقفيل صناديق مدرسة السادات الاعدادية من لجنة 146 الى لجنة 151



تم تقفيل صناديق 103 و 104 بقرية 36

----------


## عفريت مصري

لامن وبلطجية الحزب الوطني يعتدون علي رؤساء لجنة مدرسة مصطفي كامل بحي الاربعين بالسويس لرقض التزوير

تأكيد خبر القبض على أحمد البرماوى عضو بحركة 6 إبريل بالمنصورة وضربة بعنف فى قسم شرطةمحلة دمنة

----------


## عفريت مصري

بلاغ من نائب الشعب حمدين صباحى الى رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات

السيد الأستاذ المستشار رئيس اللجنة العليا المشرفة على الانتخابات
السيد الأستاذ رئيس اللجنة العامة المشرفة على انتخابات الدائرة الرابعة بكفر الشيخ - البرلس والحامول
تحية طيبة ، وبعد
نحيط سيادتكم علما بأنه تم تجاوزات ومخالفات قانونية بم...قار اللجان الآتية : قرية 36 ، الجديات ، تفتيش أبو سكين ، المناوفة ، السحايت ، أم الشعور ، زوبع ، غرب تيرة ، تيرة ، أبو سكين . حيث أنه يتم إخراج وكلائنا ومندوبينا من اللجان الفرعية بالقوة وبمعرفة الشرطة ومعاونتها لصالح مرشح الحزب الوطنى ثم تغلق اللجان ويمنع الناخبين من الدخول ويتم تزوير الأغلبية العظمى من بطاقات الاقتراع ثم تفتح اللجان مرة أخرى وتنتقل قوات الشرطة برفقة بلطجية يستخدمهم مرشح الحزب الوطنى إلى لجنة أخرى يتكرر فيها نفس المخالفات والتجاوزات .
حمدين صباحى

----------


## عفريت مصري

بلطجية الحزب الوطنى بالسيوف

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSzH59UOEBA

----------


## عفريت مصري

فضيحة تزوير جديدة بلجنة 27 مدرسة الحديدي بفارسكور 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-WLjODPdp8

----------


## عفريت مصري

خبر عاجل: قوات الامن تطلق نيران حية علي الاهالي بالطريق الدولي بالبرلس

http://tadamonmasr.wordpress.com/201...9%D9%84%D9%8A/

----------


## عفريت مصري

مقتل مواطن يدعى ناجي موسى عمران بمحافظة المنوفية إثر حدوث مشادات بإحدى اللجان الانتخابات بقرية "كمشيش" مركز تلا بالمنوفية.

----------


## عفريت مصري

صحفيو اليوم السابع يتعرضون للاعتداء فى الاسكندرية و كفر الشيخ و اكتوبر

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=310597

----------


## عفريت مصري

الأمن يعتدي على الصحفيين بكفر الشيخ ويمنع مندوبي حمدين صباحي من دخول اللجان | الدستور

http://www.dostor.org/politics/egypt...ember/28/32435

----------


## عفريت مصري

الاعتداء على عادل زايد المرشح المستقل وبدء اعمال التزوير فى الخاشعة

تبادل اطلاق النار بين انصار احمد جمعة وبين قوات الامن فى الكفر الشرقى

رئيس مباحث الحامول ورئيس مباحث البرلس يقومان بدخول اللجان الانتخابية فى مدن وقرى البرلس والحامول ويستبدلون الأوراق فى صناديق الانتخابات بأوراق مسودة لصالح مرشح الوطنى
...
فض التجمهر على الطريق الدولى ببلطيم وانباء عن اعتقال البعض

الآلاف يتجمهرون الآن أمام منزل حمدين صباحى ، وحمدين صباحى يلقى كلمة للتشاور معهم حول القرار المناسب

----------


## عفريت مصري

حمدين يتهم رجال الامن بتقفيل الصناديق لصالح مرشح الحزب الوطنى

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID...D=97&IssueID=0

----------


## عفريت مصري

اسماء شهداء الانتخابات (ناجى عمران قتل من اثر التدافع فى المنوفيه ....رجب جمعه الاسود اطلق عليه النيران من قوات الامن بوادى النطرون .....عمر سيد قتل بمطواه بحوزه بلطجى بدمياط ...ابن مرشح الاخوان بالمطريه بالقاهره ...فضلا عن قتيل دشنا بقنا لو نتوصل الى اسمه او سبب وفاته....ابراهيم سلامه قريه ابو زرعى بسيناء )

----------


## عفريت مصري

قاض يلغي ثلاث لجان بسمنود بعد تقفيل الأمن لها.. والبلطجية يحتلون المدارس في بسيون
http://dostor.org/politics/egypt/10/november/28/32460

----------


## عفريت مصري

الآلاف لا يزالوا محتشدين أمام مقر حمدين صباحى يتشاورون معه ويرفضون قرار الانسحاب
و هم يهتفون .. يسقط يسقط حسنى مبارك

----------


## عزالدين طلعت

وبدأت النزاهة مبكراً : إختطاف مناديب اللجان ومناديب الدعاية والمحامين من امام مقار اللجان الإنتخابية


إختطاف النائب اكرم الشاعر لمدة ساعة صباح اليوم

ضباط الداخلية : التعليمات لدينا بتواجد مناديب الوطنى فقط وإعتقال أى مناديب للشاعر والخولانى

----------


## عفريت مصري

حمدين صبحي : مايحدث من تزوير مسؤل عنه جمال مبارك الذي يريد ان يكون مسؤل بالوراثة ولن يراها.. والله العظيم انا الان اكثر اصرارا ان اخوض معركة رئاسة الجمهورية


أهالي بلطيم المحتشدين : لن يحكمنا جمال مبارك ... يسقط يسقط حسني مبارك

----------


## عفريت مصري

التقرير الرابع لحملة نائب الشعب حمدين صباحى

دائرة البرلس والحامول



(الساعة 4 ظهرا)



انتخابات مجلس الشعب (الجولة الأولى – 28 نوفمبر)





اعتداءات أمنية ضد المحتجين على الطريق الدولى ..

ورئيسى مباحث الحامول والبرلس يزورون بأيديهم ..

وحمدين صباحى يعلن الانسحاب من انتخابات مزورة

لا يشرفه الاعادة فيها والجماهير ترفض









أكثر من 50 سيارة أمن مركزى تحاصر المواطنين المحتجين من دائرة البرلس والحامول على الطريق الدولى ، والقاء قنابل مسيلة للدموع وضرب رصاص حى فى الهواء لارهاب المواطنين



الاعتداء على عادل زايد المرشح المستقل وبدء اعمال التزوير فى الخاشعة



تبادل اطلاق النار بين انصار احمد جمعة وبين قوات الامن فى الكفر الشرقى



الآلاف يتجمهرون الآن أمام منزل حمدين صباحى



رئيس مباحث الحامول ورئيس مباحث البرلس يقومان بدخول اللجان الانتخابية فى مدن وقرى البرلس والحامول ويستبدلون الأوراق فى صناديق الانتخابات بأوراق مسودة لصالح مرشح الوطنى



فض التجمهر على الطريق الدولى ببلطيم وانباء عن اعتقال البعض



حمدين صباحى يعلن أمام الآلاف المحتشدة أمام منزله قرار انسحابه من انتخابات مزورة لا يشرفه الاعادة فيها



الآلاف لا يزالوا محتشدين أمام مقر حمدين صباحى يتشاورون معه ويرفضون قرار الانسحاب

----------


## عفريت مصري

الجماهير يرفضون قرار حمدين صباحى ويتوجهون الى الصناديق ويصرون على الاستمرار
الجماهير تقرر الاعتصام امام المركز فى اعتصام سلمى مفتوح لرفض التزوير

----------


## عفريت مصري

رصاص مطاطى وحى وقنابل مسيلة للدموع وسط مدينة بلطيم ، والأمن المركزى يقتحم المدينة ، وأنباء غير مؤكدة عن اصابات وجرحى

----------


## عفريت مصري

المواجهات مستمرة فى شوارع بلطيم بين الأهالى الغاضبين ضد التزوير وبين قوات الأمن المركزى ، ومحاولات للتأكد من خبر الغاء الانتخابات فى دائرة الحامول

----------


## حسام عمر

تزوير أكثر من ألفين بطاقة ترشيح بالعباسيه

----------


## عفريت مصري

برغم
كل التزوير الذى حدث ، وبرغم تصريحات تاجر الحديد باكتساح مرشح الوطنى فى
دائرة حمدين صباحى وشعبيته التى ادعى أنها طاغية .، وبرغم إعلان حمدين
صباحى انسحابه من تلك المهزلة ، النتيجة طلعت إعادة .... وضغوط رهيبة من
قبل أحمد عز وعصام عبد الغفار علي القاضي الشريف لعدم إعلان النتيجة وفرز
ال65 صندوق الذي اعلن بطلانهم امس بسبب التزوير

----------


## عفريت مصري

صور لوقفة بلطيم الغاضبة أمس بعد إعلان حمدين صباحى انسحابه من الانتخابات المزورة بفعل أحمد عز وشركاه‬



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## عفريت مصري

برغم التزوير ... الإعادة رسميا بين حمدين وعصام بفارق كبير لصالح حمدين

----------


## عفريت مصري

بغض النظر عن اى شئ
كل التحية و التقدير و الاحترام و الحب
لهذا القاضى الشريف
ابن مصر الحقيقى

----------


## عفريت مصري

عاجل جدا – أحمد عز فى طريقه للحامول الآنبعد أن فشلت كل محاولات الضغط على قاضى لجنة الحامول الشريف لعدم إعلان نتيجة دائرة النائب حمدين صباحى التى قرر القاضى بناءا على فرز الصناديق بالاعادة بينه وبين مرشح الحزب الوطنى عصام عبد الغفار
قرر السيد / أحمد عز أمين تنظيم الحزب الوطنى التوجه للحامول قبل إعلان النتيجة لمم...ارسة أقصى محاولات الضغط على القاضى العادل قبل إعلانه النتيجة رسميا
أحمد عز فى طريقه للحامول الآن

----------


## حسام عمر

دائرة الوايلي في اكثر الأنتخابات سخونه لم تزيد عدد الاصوات عن 9000 صوت

معقوله عد الناخبين الخفيين يوصلوا الدائره الى 25000 صوت

أقسم بالله انه اللجان كانت فضيه ولم يدخلها الا عدد محدود

حموت واعرف ال 20000 صوت جم منيييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## حسام عمر

*أسفرت عملية فرز صناديق بعض الدوائر الانتخابية عن فوز احمد فتحى سرور مرشح الوطنى عن دائرة السيدة زينب وامين اباظة عن دائرة التلين بمحافظة الشرقية وزكريا عزمي عن دائرة الزيتون .* *كما أظهرت النتائج فوز منصور عامر عن دائرة القناطر وامال عثمان عن دائرة الدقى واللواء سفير نور مرشح حزب الوفد عن دائرة الدقى ايضا  وهانى ابوريدة عن دائرة بورفؤاد بمحافظة بورسعيد .* *وقد بعث مراسلو الأهرام في المحافظات بتقارير حول المؤشرات الأولية لبعض الدوائر وهي كالتالي:**                                         محافظة الغربية* 
*أظهرت المؤشرات الاولية لعملية فرز الاصوات بمحافظة الغربية عن تقدم مرشحتى كوتة المرأة الدكتورة نجلاء دعيبس على مقعد الفئات وسلوى عمارة على مقعد العمال مما يشير الى فوز الوطني بمقعدى الكوتة بالغربية .* 
*كما أظهرت المؤشرات الاولية تقدم مرشح الوطنى بدائرة المحلة الكبرى على مقعد الفئات المحاسب محمد كمال مرعي وعبد المحسن الشهاوي على مقعد العمال بالدائرة نفسها .* 
*وفي دائرة قطور يتقدم المحاسب حسن بهاء زلط مرشح الحزب الوطنى على مقعد الفئات ينافسه فى ذلك المستقل حمادة القط " فئات " فى حين يتقدم يوسف العياري مرشح الوطنى على مقعد العمال يليه المحاسب اشرف الشبراوى " مستقل " وحمدي رضوان مرشح الاخوان .* 
*وفى كفر الزيات يكتسح مرشح الوطنى "فئات " محمد فتحى البرادعي* 
*وفي بشبيش يتقدم عبد المحسن ابو الخير مرشح الوطنى على مقعد الفئات وحامد بهجة على مقعد العمال* 
*اما فى دائرة السنطة فيأتى محمد سعد بدراوى مرشح الوطني على رأس المرشحين الحاصلين على اعلى الاصوات بالنسبة لمقعد الفئات* 
*وفى حملة روح يتقدم مرشح الوطنى على مقعد العمال مأمون عثمان* 
*اما فى دائرة بسيون فيتقدم نبيل فسيخ مرشح الوطنى على مقعد الفئات . وفى دائرة برما ياتى ايهاب الهرميل مرشح الوطنى على مقعد الفئات على راس المتقدمين الحاصلين على اعلى الاصوات قياسا بمنافسه الوطنى ايضا عيد قطب .* 
*كما يتقدم الدكتور عبد الاحد جمال الدين مرشح الوطنى على مقعد الفئات بدائرة زفتى وعبد الله ابوحسين مرشح الوطنى على مقعد الفئات وعثمان الديساوى مرشح الوطنى على مقعد العمال .* 
*اما فى دائرتى بندر المحلة الكبرى التى يتنافس على مقعد الفئات فيها المهندس محمود الشامى مرشح الوطنى والمهندس سعد الحسيني مرشح الاخوان وبندر طنطا التى يتنافس على مقعد الفئات فيها احمد شوبير والدكتور ياسر المنيري فان الامور لم تتضح بعد بالنسبة لهما . * 

*                                        محافظة السويس* 
*اما فى محافظة السويس فقد اسفرت عملية فرز الاصوات فى الدائرة الاولى " السويس وفيصل وعتاقة " سيتم الاعادة فيها على بين مرشحي الوطني على مقعد الفئات بين بيومى البرقي وابو الوفا بشير. كما ستتم الاعادة ايضا على مقعد العمال بين مرشح الوطنى عبالناصر مصطفى وعبد الحميد كمال مرشح حزب التجمع .* 
*وفى الدائرة الثانية " الاربعين والجناين " فقد فاز مرشحي الوطني جلال مازن " فئات " وشرف محمد شرف " عمال " وفى كوتة المرأة فازت فوزية عبد الله مرشحة الوطنى فئات وزينب البهادي مرشحة الوطني عمال*
*تابعوا نتيجة انتخابات مجلس الشعب 2010 والتي سوف يتم وضع نتائج انتخابات مجلس الشعب 2010 المقامة يوم 29 نوفمبر بعد صدورها مباشرة وسوف تكون شاملة اسماء اعضاء البرلمان لكل الدوائر وجميع الفئات*


*الاسماعيلية  * 
*اتجهت المؤاشرات الأولية لنتائج انتخابات الدوائر الثلاث بالإسماعيلية نحو فوز عدد كبير من مرشحى الحزب الوطنى، بعد فوز أكثر من نصف الصناديق الانتخابية. ففى الدائرة الأولى حصد محمود عثمان مرشح الفئات للحزب الوطنى نسبة كبيرة من الصوات، نظرا لعدم وجود منافس له وبدا التنافس محصورا على مقعد العمال بين على الأسود مرشح الحزب الوطنى وأحمد أبو زيد المرشح المستقل، ومن المتوقع أن تحدث إعاده علي هذا المقعد.*
*وفى الدائرة الثانية ظهر التنافس قويا بين مرشحى الحزب الوطنى د. محمد عوض ووهدان البعلى، وبالنسبة لمقعد العمال مالت الكفة نحو صلاح عبدالعزيز مرشح الحزب الوطنى.*
*وفى الدائرة الثالثة وهى الأكثر اشتعالا بالنسبة لمقعد الفئات دارت المنافسة بين عادل عبدالغنى والدكتور محمد الزغبى وكلاهما ينتمي للحزب الوطنى ويدخل معهما فى المنافسة المهندس محمد رحيل مستقل. أما مقعد العمال والفلاحين فينحصر الصراع بين عادل خالد مرشح وطنى وسعيد شعيب مرشح مستقل. وأصبحت الإعادة أمرا واقعا فى هذه الدائرة.*
*وبخصوص الكوتة، فعلى مقعد الفئات حظيت الدكتورة سلوى فراج بنسبة عالية من الأصوات تمكنها من الفوز بارتياح، أما العمال فتسير الملامح الأولية إلى منافسة شرسة بين ماجده النويشى من الوفد وسمية صفوت مرشحة الحزب الوطنى ، ما يجعل الإعادة بينهما هى الأقرب.*
*وكشفت النتائح الأولية فى دائرة بندر طنطا عن توقعات بالإعادة بين ياسر الجندى وأحمد شوبير مرشحا الوطنى على مقعد الفئات، وبين سيد عسكر مرشح الإخوان المسلمين ومحمد عريبى مرشح الحزب الوطنى على مقعد العمال.
وفى دائرة "برما" تشير النتائج المبدئية إلى فوز مرشحى الوطنى إيهاب الهرميل على مقعد الفئات وعبد الفتاح عبد الكريم على مقعد العمال.*
*أما فى دائرة "محلة روح" فالتوقعات تبدو قوية بالاعادة بين سمير جابر عيسى مرشح الوطنى على مقعد الفئات ومصطفى النويهى مرشح الوفد أو هشام سلامة مرشح الوطنى على المقعد نفسه، بينما تشير الدلائل إلى إحتفاظ مؤمن عتمان مرشح الحزب الوطنى بمقعد العمال.*
*وفى دائرة بندر المحلة تشير النتائج إلى تزايد فرص الإعادة بين النائب الحلى سعد الحسينى مرشح الإخوان على مقعد الفئات ومحمود الشامى مرشح الحزب الوطنى. وقد تصب النتائج فى مصلحة أحمد الشعراوى المرشح المستقل وتمكنه من الفوز بمقعد العمال بارتياح.، بحسب بوابة الاهرام.*
*وتتجه نتائج الفرز الأولية أيضا بالنسبة لمقعد الفئات بدائرة مركز المحلة لصالح محمد مرعى مرشح الحزب الوطنى مع احتمال للإعادة بين عبد المحسن الشهاوى وجلال صقر مرشحا الوطنى على مقعد العمال.
وفى دائرة كفر الزيات أشارت نتائج الفرز إلى فوز محمد محمد فتحى البرادعى مرشح الحزب الوطنى بمقعد الفئات ، وفى مفاجأة غير متوقعة أصابت الجميع بالذهول اتجهت المؤشرات إلى فوز اللواء أمين راضى مرشح الحزب الوطنى بمقعد العمال أمام أكثر منافسيه ونائب الدائرة للدورتين السابقتين حسنين الشورى مرشح الإخوان المسلمين.*
*وفى دائرة سمنود تشير الدلائل بالإعادة على مقعد الفئات بين مرشح الوطنى محمد البربرى وعبد الحليم هلال مرشح الإخوان ، وتؤكد النتائج إلى قرب استمرار جبر العشرى نائبا عن الدائرة لمقعد العمال.
وفى دائرة "بشبيش" تشير النتائج إلى الإعادة بين عبد المحسن أبو الخير مرشح الحزب الوطنى على مقعد الفئات مع أقرب منافسية محمد إلهامى وهو مستقل بينما الإعادة على مقعد العمال بين حامد جهجه وجرجاوى منصور وهما مرشحى الوطنى.*
*وفى دائرة بسيون تشير النتائج إلى الإعادة على مقعد الفئات بين نبيل فسيخ مرشح الوطنى وعلم الدين السخاوى نائب الدائرة ومرشح الإخوان. وعلى مقعد العمال تشير النتائج إلى الإعادة بين رفعت حتاتة مرشح الوطنى ومحمود الشاذلى مرشح الوفد.*
*وفى دائرة "السنطة" تؤكد النتائج حسم مقعد الفئات لصالح محمد بدراوى عوض مرشح الحزب الوطنى والإعادة على مقعد العمال بين مرشحى الحزب الوطنى محمد عامر وعبد الستار شلبى.
وفى دائرة "قطور" تشير النتائج إلى الإعادة على مقعد الفئات بين حسن زلط مرشح الوطنى مع أقرب منافسيه من المستقلين حمادة القرد أو خالد مصباح وعلى مقعد العمال. وتشير النتائج إلى الإعادة بين يوسف العيارى مرشح الحزب الوطنى مع مرشح الإخوان حمدى رضوان أو المرشح المستقل أشرف الشبراوى.*
*وفى دائرة زفتى تشير النتائج الأولية إلى حدوث إعادة بين زعيم الأغلبية فى مجلس الشعب عبد الأحد جمال الدين مرشح الوطنى ومحمد أنور مصلح وهو مستقل. والاعادة على مقعد العمال بين عبدالله أبو حسين ومحمد الجوهرى مرشحا الوطنى.*
*وفى دائرة نهطاى تشير النتائج إلى إمكانية وجود الإعادة على مقعد الفئات بين اللادكتور محمود أبو زيد وزير الرى السابق وعبد الجواد شبانة مرشح الإخوان، كذا على مقعد العمال بين عثمان الديساوى مرشح الوطنى وإسماعيل عبد الحى وهو مستقل.*
*وكشفت المؤشرات المبدئية داخل لجان الفرز بدائرة منوف السادات عن اكتساح المهندس أحمد عز أمين التنظيم ومرشح الحزب الوطنى على مقعد الفئات بصورة كبيرة.*
*وفي الدائرة الأولى ببندر شبين الكوم ذهبت المؤشرات إلى فوز الدكتور أمين مبارك المرشح على مقعد الفئات باكتساح. وفوز عاطف الحلال مرشح الحزب الوطنى عمال ووحيد زايد المرشح المستقل بمقعدى دائرة الباجور. وفوز عفت السادات فئات وطني وفخري طايل عمال وطني فى تلا، ومحمود منصور فئات وطني وهنائي الليثي عمال مستقل فى دائرة اسطنها ووفيق عزت فئات وطني وسعيد القصاص عمال فى دائرة البتانون وعلاء طاحون فئات وطني وصلاح مخلوف عمال وطني فى دائرة شما.*
*وأكد ممدوح ندا أمين الحزب الوطنى بقرية كفر الحدادين بمحافظة القليوبية أن النتائج الأولية للفرز فى دائرة مركز طوخ تشير إلى فوز الدكتور سيد عطية الفيومى مرشح الحزب الوطنى بمقعد الفئات باكتساح. أما مقعد العمال فسوف تكون الإعادة بين جمالات رافع مرشحة الحزب الوطنى والحاج منصور قدح مستقل.*
*وفاز الدكتور محمد نصر الدين علام وزير الموارد المائية والري مرشح الحزب الوطني عن دائرة جهينة بسوهاج باكتساح بنسبة أصوات 48 ألف و731 تقريبا.وقام مؤيدوه ومناصروه بعمل زفة صعيدي جابت بالوزير شوارع جهينة بسوهاج.*
*وفاز الدكتور سيد مشعل، وزير الإنتاج الحربى، المرشح عن الحزب الوطنى على "فئات" دائرة حلوان والمعصرة، بالمقعد البرلمانى بفارق 7 آلاف صوت انتخابى بينه وبين منافسه الأبرز مصطفى بكرى، المرشح المستقل.*
*وتشير التوقعات بجولة إعادة على مقعد العمال بين رمضان عمر "إخوان" وعلى الجوهرى "وطنى" فيما خرج عبد الله حامد "وطنى" من المنافسة على هذا المقعد.*
*امتدت عمليات فرز أصوات الناخبين بدائرة الشرابية والزاوية الحمراء بمحافظة القاهرة حتى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم، الاثنين، وأظهرت المؤشرات الأولية اقتراب إيهاب العمدة "وطنى" من مقعد الفئات.*
*وعلى مقعد العمال، تشير التوقعات إلى وجود منافسة شديدة بين أيمن فتحى "وطنى" وحسن المهدى "إخوان".، بحسب صحيفة اليوم السابع.*
*وأعلن رئيس اللجنة العامة للانتخابات بدائرة الدرب الأحمر بالقاهرة عن فوز مرشحَى الحزب الوطنى، وهما أحمد شيحة "فئات" وعاطف عبده "عمال" وسط تجمهر أنصارهما أمام قسم شرطة الدرب الأحمر، مقر لجنة الفرز، للاحتفال بانتصارهما.*
*يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى اتهم فيه أنصار علاء عبد المنعم، المرشح الوفدى على مقعد الفئات، "شيحة" بـ "الفوز عبر دفع الرشاوى الانتخابية" لأصحاب الأصوات قبل أن يدخلوا إلى اللجان إلى جانب استقطاب كتل تصويتية من خارج الدائرة.*
*وأعلنت النتيجة النهائية على مقعد الكوتة للمرأة فى بورسعيد حيث فازت الدكتورة فايزة أبو النجا وزير التعاون الدولى ومرشحة الحزب الوطنى على مقعد الفئات باكتساح، ومعها الدكتورة سعاد حسين مرشحة الحزب الوطنى على مقعد العمال بنفس الدائرة.*

----------


## عفريت مصري

11 قاضى من اللجنة العليا للانتخابات فى طريقهم إلى بلطيم الآن لإعادة عد الأصوات

----------


## حسام عمر

*ماذا جرى خلال 11 ساعة فى أكبر انتخابات مجلس الشعب بتاريخ مصر؟.. " حصاد شامل " - 4 قتلى و66 جريحا*

*ماذا جرى* *خلال* *11* *ساعة* *فى* *أكبر* *انتخابات* *بتاريخ* *مصر؟..* *"حصاد شامل" - 4* *قتلى* *و66 جريح
حصاد* *شامل* *لانتخابات* *مجلس* *الشعب* *2010 عن يوم الاحد 28 نوفمبر 2010

 
إغلاق لجان الاقتراع بعد 11* *ساعة* *من التصويت فى أهم* *انتخابات* *مصرية - صورة ارشيفية

بعد 11* *ساعة* *من التصويت، أغلقت لجان الاقتراع أبوابها أمام الناخبين فى واحدة من أكثر الانتخابات البرلمانية المصرية سخونة، تنافس فيها 5033 مرشحا من بينهم 387 على مقعد الكوتة للمرأة، فى 222 دائرة، بالإضافة إلى 32 دائرة للكوتة، وخاضها مرشحون عن غالبية الأطياف السياسية: الحزب الوطنى وأحزاب المعارضة الكبرى مثل الوفد والتجمع والناصرى، إضافة إلى الأحزاب الصغيرة، وأشرف على تلك الانتخابات 2286 قاضيا بمعدل 9 أعضاء لكل لجنة عامة، بينما راقبها 13 ألفا و139 مراقبا من منظمات المجتمع المدنى والمجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان.

شهدت بعض الدوائر منافسة ساخنة أشعلها 9 وزراء فى الحكومة مرشحين على قائمة الحزب الوطنى، فى* *انتخابات* *قالت عنها اللجنة العليا للانتخابات إن نسبة المشاركة فيها وصلت إلى 25% بزيادة 8% عن* *انتخابات* *الشورى السابقة، التى بلغت نسبة المشاركة فيها 17 %، كما لاحظت اللجنة أن الإقبال على اللجان زاد بعد الساعة الثانية ظهرا، وكانت النسبة الأكبر على التصويت للمقاعد النسائية، كما لاحظت أن نسبة كبيرة من السيدات اصطحبن أطفالهن للجان التصويت.

وشملت حصيلة تلك الانتخابات 4* *قتلى* *فى القاهرة والمنوفية والإسكندرية وقنا، بالإضافة إلى 66 جريحا، فيما يربو على 36 دائرة انتخابية موزعة بين المحافظات المختلفة، كما شهدت بعض الدوائر توقفا للتصويت لساعات، قبل أن يعود مرة أخرى، كما حدث فى دوائر بالحامول فى كفر الشيخ ودمنهور بالبحيرة. 

كذلك شهدت بعض الدوائر وقوع مخالفات وانتهاكات، ومنها منع بعض مندوبى المرشحين من دخول اللجان، والاعتداء المتبادل بين المرشحين وبعضهم وبين أنصارهم أيضا، والاستعانة ببعض البلطجية ومحاولات اقتحام اللجان، بالإضافة إلى الاعتداء على عدد من الصحفيين بصحف: اليوم السابع والمصرى اليوم والشروق والأسبوع وموقع مصراوى، ليغلق بعد ذلك باب التصويت فى اللجان، وتنقل الصناديق إلى مقار الفرز، تمهيدا لإعلان النتائج الثلاثاء، على أن تجرى الإعادة فى الدوائر التى لم تحقق نسبة 50 % + 1 من أصوات الناخبين يوم الأحد المقبل 5 ديسمبر.
**
*

----------


## حسام عمر

*فيديو غريب عن الانتخابات على اليوتيوب - فضيحة تزوير انتخابات مجلس الشعب 2010 في بلبيس*


*فضيحة* *تزوير* *انتخابات* *مجلس* *الشعب* *2010* *في بلبيس -* *فيديو* *غريب* *عن* *الانتخابات* *على اليوتيوب*
*أحد الأشخاص يقوم بتسويد كروت نتيجة انتخابات مجلس الشعب 2010*
*الأحد، 28 نوفمبر* *2010* *- 19:55*
**
*أحد الأشخاص يقوم بتسويد كروت الانتخابات*
*اسم المقطع :* *فضيحة* *انتخابات* *بلبيس* *في* *بلبيس* *28 11 2010*
*وكتب صاحب المقطع في تعليقه هذه السطور*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*اسماء المزورون*
*1-محمود ايوب (العمدة*
*2-ابراهيم الفولى(شيخ البلد*
*3-عطية السيد عطية*
*4-رجب الغزالى*
*5-احمد عبدالله ريان*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*نشر موقع* *اليوتيوب* *فيديو* *غريباً عن اخر* *اخبار انتخابات مجلس الشعب 2010** اليوم, يظهر فيه أشخاص يسّودون البطاقات الانتخابية ، قال إنهم فى مدينة* *بلبيس* *دون أن يذكر ،ما إذا كانوا تابعين للجنة انتخابية بعينها أو مرشح بعينه.*

----------


## حسام عمر

*ساقطون ...... ساقطون ........ ساقطون*
*ساقطون ...... ساقطون ........ ساقطون.....ساقطون*
*ساقطون ...... ساقطون ........ ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون*
*ساقطون ...... ساقطون ........ ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون*
*ساقطون ...... ساقطون ........ ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون*
*ساقطون ...... ساقطون ........ ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون*
*ساقطون ...... ساقطون ........ ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون*
*ساقطون ...... ساقطون ........ ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون*
*ساقطون ...... ساقطون ........ ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون*
*ساقطون ...... ساقطون ........ ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون*
*ساقطون ...... ساقطون ........ ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون*
*ساقطون ...... ساقطون ........ ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون*
*ساقطون ...... ساقطون ........ ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون.....ساقطون*
*كلكم ساقطون يا نواب التزوير والبلطجه*

----------


## حسام عمر

*كشف النائب السابق حمدين صباحى لـ"اليوم السابع" كواليس اليوم الانتخابى الذى شهدته دائرة الحامول والبرلس اليوم، الأحد، خاصة ما يتعلق بالاتهامات التى وجهها صباحى وتتعلق بالبلطجة، والتزوير، والاعتداءات التى وقعت بعدد من اللجان الانتخابية.

وأكد حمدين صباحى أن أنصاره هم من قاموا بإغلاق الطريق الدولى اعتراضاً على تزوير الانتخابات، والتى دفعته للانسحاب من الانتخابات، ورغم أن إغلاق الطريق لم يستمر كثيرا، ولم يكن بالصورة التى روج لها الحزب الوطنى، إلا أن أجهزة الأمن لم تتوان عن مهاجمة أنصاره بأعنف الطرق، حيث تعاملت معهم بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع، والطلقات الحية، إضافة إلى إلقاء القبض على 15 من معاونيه المقربين.

واتهم صباحى عصام عبد الغفار، مرشح الحزب الوطنى، بارتكاب العديد من المخالفات بمعاونة أحمد عز أمين التنظيم بالحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى، خاصة فيما يتعلق بشأن أختام أوراق التصويت، والتى فوجئ عند مروره على لجان الانتخابات بأن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات قررت أن يكون الختم على ورقة من بين كل 100 ورقة، وهو ما يعطى فرصة كبيرة لتزوير عدد كبير من الأوراق الانتخابية، على حد وصف صباحى.

وكان من بين تصريحات حمدين صباحى أيضا اعتزامه الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية بعد ما واجهه مساء اليوم بعد إعلانه انسحابه من رفض قاطع من أنصاره لمسألة الانسحاب، موضحا أنهم طالبوه بالترشح للرئاسة فى مقابل موافقتهم على الانسحاب من الانتخابات البرلمانية، ووصفهم له بـ "الإمبراطور المحبوب".

*

----------


## حسام عمر

*أعلن رؤساء لجان الانتخابات بالمنوفية، نتائج معظم الدوائر، ففى دائرة شبين الكوم تجرى الإعادة بين أمين مبارك ابن عم الرئيس ببندر شبين الكوم وبدر الفلاح مرشح الإخوان والإعادة بين مرشح الحزب أحمد سيف وسامر التلاوى مستقل على مقعد العمال.*

*وفى الباجور، فاز كل من النائب عاطف الحلال مرشح الحزب الوطنى على مقعد العمال ووحيد زايد المرشح أيضا على مقعد العمال ليمثل الدائرة لأول مرة فى تاريخها نائبى عمال بعد وفاة كمال الشاذلى.*

*فى دائرة شما فاز علاء طاحون على مقعد الفئات وصلاح مخلوف على مقعد العمال.*

*بينما تجرى الإعادة بين كل من جمال أبو ذكرى فئات وطنى وإبراهيم الغريب فئات مستقل وأحمد رفعت عمال وطنى فى دائرة قويسنا وسامى فتوح عمال مستقل.*

*وفاز محمود منصور مرشح الوطنى على مقعد الفئات بدائرة اسطنها، وهانى الليثى على مقعد العمال مستقل، وفى الشهداء تجرى الإعادة على مقعد العمال بين مرشح جماعة الإخوان النائب يسرى تعيلب ومرشح الوطنى أحمد العيسوى فيما لم يتم إعلان الموقف على مقعد الفئات الذى يتنافس الوطنى عليه بـ6 مرشحين.*

*وفى دائرة البتانون أعلنت الإعادة على مقعدى الفئات كل من النائب الحالى عاطف أبو حسين ووفيق عزت وكلاهما وطنى والعمال بين النائب الاخوانى سعد حسين وسعيد القصاص حزب وطنى.*

*وفى بركة السبع تجرى الإعادة بين اللواء محمد الجروانى عمال وطنى وجعفر أبو النور مستقل وإجراء الإعادة بين صبحى عميرة فئات وطنى وعلى حماد فئات "وطنى".*


*انتهت اللجنة المشرفة على الانتخابات من فرز دائرة اتميدة بمحافظة الدقهلية، وأسفرت عن الإعادة بين كل من المستشار مرتضى منصور "فئات مستقل" والدكتور عبد الرحمن بركة "فئات وطنى" وعلى مقعد العمال ستتم الإعادة بين العميد نادر عليوة "مستقل" وخالد شلبى "وطنى". 

وما أن تم إعلان تلك النتائج حتى أعلن أنصار المرشحين عن غضبهم من النتائج خصوصا بعد أن تردد فوز مرتضى منصور وتدخلت قوات الأمن وألقت قنابل مسيلة للدموع لتفرقة المواطنين الغاضبين. 

وتفرض قوات الأمن حاليا حظرا شديدا فى منطقة الفرز وتمنع أى تجمع خصوصا بعد قيام أنصار مرتضى منصور بتحطيم سيارة شقيق مرشح الحزب الوطنى. 

وفى دائرة دكرنس، تم الإعلان عن جولة الإعادة بين كل من الدكتور عماد شمس "مرشح الإخوان المسلمين فئات" وبين اللواء محمد شبكة "وطنى فئات" وعلى مقعد العمال الإعادة بين وليد أحمد عوض عمال مستقل وشوقى عبد العليم "وطنى عمال". 

ولا تزال عملية فرز أصوات مقاعد الكوتة مستمرة ولم يتم الإعلان عن أى نتائج إلا أن مرشحات الإخوان أعلنوا عن تفوقهن على باقى المرشحات بفارق كبير فى معظم الدوائر ولم يتبق سوى دائرتين فقط للفرز.*

----------


## حسام عمر

*حسمت المؤشرات الأولية للانتخابات فى دائرة الوايلى والعباسية والسرايات وكوبرى القبة لصالح الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى حتى فى كوتة المرأة.

حيث فاز الدكتور شيرين أحمد فؤاد بمقعد الفئات عن الحزب الوطنى بالدائرة، كما حصل زميله فى الحزب عبد الحميد شعلان على مقعد العمال، بفارق أصوات بينهما بلغ 4 آلاف صوت بحسب مقربين منهما، فى حين لم يحصل غالبية المرشحين أمامهما على أصوات إلا فى أقل الأعداد، وهو ما أثار حفيظة المرشح الشيخ فوزى شاهين، ليطالب بإعاة الفرز بعد أن أثار نجله محمدى قلق داخل لجنة الفرز منذ فجر أمس وحتى ظهر اليوم الاثنين، وقال أهالى الدائرة إنهم كانوا يتوقعون الفوز للاثنين بعد تغيير منير فخرى عبد النور لدائرته واستبعاد الإخوان منه وتعد هذه الانتخابات تاريخيه لهذه الدائره حيث تجاوز عدد الحضور 25000  ناخب  رغم ضعف الاقبال على اللجان.

فيما فازت كل من الدكتورة زينب رضوان بمقعد الفئات فى كوتة المرأة عن الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى، لتفوز زميلتها فى الحزب سحر عثمان بمقعد الفئات فى الكوتة هى الأخرى، دون أى عناء حيث لم تترشح أمامهما أى امرأة.

علم "اليوم السابع" أن يوم أمس الأحد فقط كلف كل من المرشحين شيرين أحمد فؤاد وعبدالحميد شعلان قرابة 100 ألف جنيه لزوم الدعاية وتوزيع مائة جنيه لكل فرد من أنصار كل منهما الذين انتشروا فى أنحاء الدائرة للانتخاب وللدعاية لمرشحيهم بالإضافة لـ"حلاوة الفوز" عقب إعلان النتائج، بالإضافة للأطعمة الفاخرة التى قدمت للأنصار ورؤساء وأمناء اللجان والعاملين بهيئة النقل العام، ولزوم أجهزة مكبرات الصورت سواء الثابتة أمام اللجان الانتخابية أو التى طافت شوارع الدائرة بأغانى للفنان شعبان عبد الرحيم خاصة بالمرشحين.
*

----------


## حسام عمر

*أصدرت جمعية "بلدى" لحقوق الإنسان، والتى تولت مهمة مراقبة الانتخابات، تقريراً أكدت فيه وجود بعض المخالفات والتجاوزات فى الانتخابات التى جرت أمس بالإسكندرية، حيث تم فتح اللجان فى حوالى السابعة والنصف صباحاً بحضور رؤساء اللجان الانتخابية وسكرتيرى اللجان ومندوبى الحزب الوطنى والشرطة، وتم منع أى من مندوبى المرشحين الآخرين والناخبين حتى التاسعة والنصف تقريباً، وبذلك انفرد هؤلاء بصناديق الانتخاب وأوراق الترشيح مدة تتجاوز ساعة ونصف دون رقيب.

وقال التقرير، إن الدعاية لمرشحى الحزب الوطنى موجودة داخل اللجان الفرعية وعلى أسوارها وفى المداخل، بينما لا توجد دعاية لأى من المرشحين الآخرين، كما توجد سيارات تجوب الطرقات تدعو لانتخاب مرشحى الحزب الوطنى، ولا توجد دعاية لمرشحين آخرين وبخاصة فى دوائر الرمل ومينا البصل والدخيلة والعامرية وكرموز، ولم تقتصر هذه الدعاية على الأساليب التقليدية ولكن تجاوزتها لاستخدام الدعاية الدينية.

وانتقد التقرير الكثافة الأمنية حول مقار اللجان الفرعية، تتمثل فى رجال الشرطة السريين ورجال الشرطة بالملابس الميرى وعربات الأمن المركزى، وتواجدهم داخل اللجان الفرعية وفى مدخلها والشوارع المحيطة.

وأشار التقرير إلى عودة ظاهرة تقفيل الصناديق والتى ظهر منها عدة أمور منها إغلاق لجنة 207 فى مدرسة روحية حجر فى دائرة المنتزه لمدة نصف ساعة وإغلاق مدرسة رأس التين وطرد المندوبين والناخبين وإغلاق اللجنة 72 فى مدرسة الإسكندر الأكبر، واللجان 52، 53، فى مدرسة عبد المنعم سند فى دائرة باب شرق، تم تسويد كافة استمارات "الكوتة"بالإضافة إلى إغلاق مدرسة المرصد وأحمد لطفى، وتسويد أوراق الانتخابات لصالح الكوتة وإغلاق مدرسة التدريب المهنى فى دائرة الرمل، بعد دخول أتوبيس رقم 2870 غرب الدلتا محمل بالناخبين.

ورصد التقرير، إغلاق المقرات الانتخابية فى مدرسة جناكليس والعلم والإيمان فى دائرة الرمل، وإغلاق مدرسة السلام فى كرموز ومجمع مدارس السلخانة فى مينا البصل، وإغلاق مجمع السلخانة ومدرسة خورشيد وخديجة بنت خويلد وبلال بن رباح والحسن بن على ومدرسة ترانديل وتسويد الصناديق بداخله.

كما انتقد التقرير قيام عدد كبير من المرشحين بعرض مبالغ مالية لشراء أصوات الناخبين حيث تم عرض 50 جنيها لشراء الصوت الانتخابى لصالح عدد من المرشحين إضافة إلى الوجبات الجاهزة. 

فيما أشار التقرير إلى استخدام مرافق الدولة لخدمة مرشحى الحزب الوطنى، والتجاهل التام لأحكام القضاء التى قررت بطلان إجراء الانتخابات فى 10 دوائر بمدينة الإسكندرية.*

*انتهت أعمال فرز صناديق الاقتراع فى معظم دوائر أسيوط ولم يتم إعلان النتائج بها حتى بعد مرور ساعات من انتهاء الفرز تخوفا من الاحتكاكات والاشتباكات بين أنصار المرشحين، كما تأخر انتهاء الفرز وإعلان النتيجة فى بعض الدوائر الأخرى منها ديروط والقوصية. وكانت النتائج حاسمة ومنتهية بفوز الوطنى فى بعض الدوائر وهناك إعادة فى دوائر أخرى.

ففى الدائرة الأولى ببندر أسيوط سيطر الوطنى على مقعد العمال بفوز محمد حمدى دسوقى، فيما انتهى الفرز على الإعادة على مقعد الفئات بين سمير خشبة مرشح الإخوان و محمد الصحفى مرشح الوطنى.

وفى دائرة منفلوط انتهى الفرز بفوز مرشح الوطنى حسام حلمى ماضى وهناك إعادة على مقعد العمال بين مرشحا الوطنى محمد حسين وسيد العبد، وفى دائرة أبو تيج انتهى الفرز على الإعادة بين مرشحى الوطنى أحمد سعد أبو عقرب ومحمود عبده أبو عقرب على مقعد الفئات ومرشح الوطنى أحمد متولى والمستقل أحمد عمار على مقعد العمال.

وفى دائرة مركز أسيوط هناك إعادة بين مرشحى الوطنى حمزة عباس ومحمد عبد الله على مقعد الفئات ومرشحى الوطنى أحمد حسن مهران و زكريا نصير على مقعد العمال
وفى دائرة البدارى انتهى الفرز على الإعادة بين مرشحى الوطنى عمر جلال هريدى ومديح سيد عمار على مقعد الفئات و مدحت نصار مرشح الوطنى وأحمد فتحى نعمان (مستقل) على مقعد العمال. 

وفى دائرة أبنوب هناك إعادة على مقعد الفئات بين مستقلين عثمان محمد إبراهيم ولواء طه سيد طه على مقعد الفئات وهناك إعادة بين مرشحى الوطنى العمدة محمد حسن وخالد العمدة على مقعد العمال. 

وفى دائرة الفتح انتهى الفرز على فوز مرشح الوطنى محمود هاشم على مقعد الفئات وفوز مرشح الوطنى جمال ناصر على مقعد العمال.

وفى دوائر صدفا والقوصية وديروط لم يتم إعلان النتائج النهائية حتى الآن. 

*
*
*

----------


## حسام عمر

*فوز أبو ريدة والحسينى أبو قمر ببورسعيد رسمياً

هانى أبو ريدة مرشح الحزب الوطنى بدائرة شرق بورسعيد   
فاز رسميا كل من الحسينى أبو قمر مرشح الحزب الوطنى على مقعد الفئات بدائرة العرب والضواحى والجنوب ببورسعيد ومسعد المليجى مرشح الوفد على مقعد العمال.
وفاز فى دائرة الشرق فاز هانى أبو ريدة مرشح الحزب الوطنى على مقعد الفئات ومعه طه الجمل مرشح الوطنى على مقعد العمال بنفس الدائرة.

تقدم مرشح الوطنى ياسر الجندى على مرشح الوطنى المنافس على مقعد الفئات - أحمد شوبيرطنطا.. الاقرب الاعادة
طنطا - الأنباء الأولية تشير إلى الإعادة بين الشيخ السيد عسكر ومحمد عريبى

عاجل - المحلة ..بعد فرز 65% من أصوات المحلة .. م سعد الحسينى يتقدم بألف صوت على محمود الشامى

في دائرة الدقي والعجوزة، نجح المرشح الوفدي اللواء سفير نور، في إسقاط مرشح الحزب الوطني سيد جوهر، فيما لم يحقق أياً من مرشحي الإخوان المسلمين أي تقدم في الدوائر الانتخابية التي يخوضوا الانتخابات فيها.

"الجمال" يقتنص مقعد الفئات للمرة الرابعة بدائرة الصف
أعلنت اللجنة العامة للانتخابات بدائرة الصف، عن فوز اللواء سعد الجمال رئيس لجنة الشئون العربية بمجلس الشعب مرشح الحزب الوطنى بمقعد الفئات بحصوله على 60 ألف صوت ليحصل على المقعد للمرة الرابعة فى تاريخه.

وعلى مقعد العمال بالدائرة، أعلنت اللجنة العامة للانتخابات بدائرة الصف عن خوض مرشح الوطنى علاء عابد ضد منافسه نافع هيكل مرشح حزب الوفد جولة الإعادة والمقرر لها الأحد المقبل 5 ديسمبر القادم.


 أحمد عز حسم مقعد منوف بأصوات عالية جدا

هدوء نسبي في حلوان - ومشعل يعاود التقدم
السيدةزينب : بعد 34 صندوقا.. سرور يكتسح ومرشح الإخوان يتفوق على الوطني 
في دائرة السيدة زينب، يتقدم الدكتور أحمد فتحي سرور مرشح الوطني السباق بفارق رهيب عن أقرب منافسيه، في نتيجة تعد تحصيل حاصل لرئيس مجلس الشعب.
بينما يشتد الصراع على مقعد العمال بالدائرة، بين النائب الحالي عادل حامد مرشح الإخوان المسلمين، وبين اثنين من مرشحي الحزب الوطني وهما عبد الفتاح محمد على الشهير بالحاج مجدي، ومحمد طلعت.
وشدد رئيس اللجنة العامة للانتخابات على إخراج مندوبي جميع المرشحين قبل فرز الصناديق، ويتم الفرز لكل 4 صناديق على حدة، وليس بفرز كل الصناديق دفعة واحدة كما حدث فى معظم الدوائر، كما يقوم 4 قضاة بفرز الصناديق بأنفسهم، ويتحفظون على إعلان أية نتائج، وإن كانت المؤشرات تصب فى صالح مرشح الإخوان.
يذكر أنه حتى الآن تم فرز 34 صندوقا من أصل 120 صندوقا تشكل مجمل أصوات الدائرة.

 أظهرت المؤشرات الأولى لنتائج فرز الأصوات بدائرة المحلة الكبرى، تقدم المهندس سعد الحسيني مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين على منافسه محمد عبد السميع الشامي مرشح الحزب الوطني. 

فوز مرشح الحزب الوطني بالأسكندرية أمام مرشح الإخوان حمدي حسن .. بدايرة منيا البصل

بسيون : بعد فرز 85 صندوق حصل الاستاذ علم الدين السخاوي علي 7120 والوطني 6200

أنباء اولية عن خسارة صبحي صالح .. امام المحجوب

 نجاح الحاج/عبد العزيز مصطفى اب كفرتصفا
فى دائرة قصر النيل
المنصوره // انباء عن اكتساح الدكتور ابراهيم العراقي مرشح الأخوان فئات علي مرشحي الوطني ، واكتساح وحيد فوده مرشح الوطني عمال ) وبنتظار ظهور النتيجه بعد قليل
  الوفد» يحصد 5 مقاعد في سوهاج ودمياط والإسماعيلية والجيزة وبورسعيد 

 إعلان فوز مرشح الوطني امام د.حمدي حسن ، بدائرة مينا البصل .. بعد دخول الصناديق مقفلة في كونترات شاحنات الجمرك


أشارت المؤشرات الأولية داخل محافظة 6 أكتوبر بفوز 3 مرشحين ومرشحة وهم مصطفى سماحة "عمال" دائرة منشية القناطر، وعماد الدرجلى "عمال" دائرة البدرشين، ونرمين بدراوى مرشحة الحزب الوطنى على الكوتة "عمال".

كما تشير المؤشرات الأولية إلى تقدم كل من رجل الأعمال عادل ناصر "فئات" دائرة مزغونة، وإيهاب شكرى دائر "العياط"، وشوقى عبد اللطيف "فئات"، ومحمد تليمة "عمال" بدائرة أوسيم، وذلك بعد إعلان المهندس محمود عامر نائب الإخوان السابق انسحابه عصر أمس. 

كما تشير المؤشرات لتقدم كل من رشوان الزمر "فئات"، وخالد تامر "عمال" بدائرة كرداسة، وفى دائرة أبو النمرس والحومدية تقدم أحمد هلال أبو الدهب وحسام عاشور، وفى دائرة البدرشين فاز شريف العنانى، وخليل لمعى، وفى دائرة القناطر تقدم النائب رجب حجازى. كما تؤكد المؤشرات تقدم د.مؤمنة كامل على مقعد الفئات "كوتة".

اسيوط : فوز كل من منى المهدي و عليا أبو غدير (وطني) بمقعدي الكوتة .. و
محمد حمدي الدسوقي ( وطني) بمقعد العمال ... وإعادة بين محمد الصحفي 
(وطني) و إبراهيم خشبة (مستقل بس تبع الوطنى ) على مقعد الفئات في بندر اسيوط ..

إعادة بين "لكح" و"حبشى" وفوز "وهدان" فى "شبرا

نجاح كل مرشحي الوطني بمحافظة الفيوم ضد مرشحي الإخوان بالمحافظة، وهم: النائبان كمال نور الدين ود. 
حسن يوسف، ومحمود الفاروق، وفوزي يماني، وحمدي النجار، ومحمد ربيع، ومرشحة 
الكوتة نجوى جودة..

محمود أبو زيد يخوض "الإعادة" أمام "رضوان" بالساحل
والإخوان يفقدون مقعدا جديدا !

وفى دائرة روض الفرج، سيخوض المرشح الوفدى طارق سباق جولة إعادة أمام القبطى المستقل سامح أنطوان، والذى كان عضواً فى حزب الجبهة الديمقراطية.
فوز أول مرشح للتجمع وخسارة شردى فى بورسعيد
 مرشح الوفد محمد شردى 

تأكد فوز أول مرشح لحزب التجمع فى بورسعيد، حيث تم إعلان فوز أحمد سليمان – عمال - فى دائرة المناخ، بينما تأكد خسارة محمد شردى مرشح الوفد وفوز طارق عمار مرشح الحزب الوطنى.

كما تم رسميا إعلان فوز حسين أبو قمر فئات وطنى، ومسعد المليجي عمال وفد فى دائرة العرب، بينما تأكد رسميا إجراء جولة إعادة بين مرشح التجمع عبد الحميد كمال – عمال- فى الدائرة الأولى بالسويس.

"غالى" و"سوستة" يفوزان بمقعدى دائرة المعهد الفنى   
أعلنت اللجنة العامة المشرفة على الانتخابات بدائرة المعهد الفنى فوز كل من الدكتور يوسف بطرس غالى وزير المالية ومرشح الحزب الوطنى على مقعد الفئات بالدائرة المعهد الفنى، حصل على 12 ألفاً و259 صوتاً.
كما فاز أيضا محمد سوستة، مرشح الوطنى على مقعد العمال، بحصوله على 9 آلاف و930 صوتاً، فيما لم يفز عادل عبد الحافظ البربرى عمال مستقل بأى مقاعد بعد حصوله على 2930 صوتاً.

دائره المطريه جماليه ( دقهليه ) فوز محمد خالد وأعاده بين مصطفي محروس واحمد شلبي

فوز الوطنى بكفر الزيات وسمنود والإعادة بطنطا وبسيون ونهطاى والسنطة
جاءت نتيجة فرز الأصوات فى 6 دوائر، تم الانتهاء من فرز الأصوات بها، وهم طنطا ونهطاى وكفر الزيات وبسيون والسنطة وسمنود، حيث جاءت نتيجة طنطا إعادة الانتخابات بالدائرة على مقعدى العمال والفئات بين كل من ياسر الجندى، والذى حصل على 10950، وأحمد شوبير 7803 أصوات، وعلى مقعد العمال الإعادة بين محمد عريبى والذى حصل على 8964، والشيخ السيد عسكر 9959 صوتاً.

وفى دائرة نهطاى، سيتم الإعادة على مقعدى العمال والفئات، فعلى مقعد الفئات بين الوزير السابق محمود أبو زيد، والذى حصل على 23600 صوت، وبين عبد الجواد شبانة "إخوان"، والذى حصل على 19700 صوت، وعلى مقعد العمال بين عثمان الدساوى والذى حصل على 14000 صوت، وماهر شحاتة والذى حصل على 16000 صوت. 

وبدائرة كفر الزيات، فاز مرشحو الوطنى على مقعدى العمال والفئات، ففاز نجل محافظ دمياط محمد فتحى البرادعى، والذى حصل على 12885 صوتاً، واللواء أمين راضى سليمان على مقعد العمال والذى حصل على 59664 صوتاً، وحصول مرشح الإخوان حسنين الشورى على 5000 صوت فقط.

وفى بسيون، ستجرى الإعادة على مقعدى العمال والفئات، فعلى مقعد الفئات حصل نبيل فسيخ مرشح الوطنى على 13570 صوتاً، وستجرى الإعادة بينه وبين مرشح الإخوان علم الدين السخاوى والذى حصل على 12273 صوتاً، وعلى مقعد العمال بين حافظ المراسى والذى حصل على 6464 صوتاً، وبين خالد محمد معوض والذى حصل على 6754 صوتاً.

وفى دائرة السنطة، سيتم الإعادة على مقعد العمال بين محمد عامر والذى حصل على 26781 صوتاً، وبين عبد الستار شلبى والذى حصل على 32396 صوتاً بعد فوز مرشح الحزب الوطنى محمد بدراوى عوض بمقعد الفئات بـ58615 صوتاً.

وفى دائرة سمنود، فوز مرشحى الحزب على مقعدى العمال والفئات، حيث فاز محمد البربرى على مقعد الفئات بـ69531 صوتاً، وعلى مقعد العمال جبر العشرى 66153 صوتاً، وجارى فرز أصوات باقى الدوائر بالغربية.

الحزب الوطنى يحصد مقاعد البحر الأحمر
 اكتسحت الدكتورة نجلاء حماد مرشحة الوطنى كوتة المرأة   
انتهت منذ دقائق عملية فرز الأصوات للدائرة الأولى الشمالية (الغردقة– رأس غارب)، وتم إعلان النتيجة أمام جميع المرشحين فى مقر الفرز بقسم أول الغردقة، حيث سيكون هناك جولة الإعادة بين مرشحى الوطنى على مقعد الفئات محمد عبد المقصود وأحمد الضوى، وعلى مقعد العمال بين مرشح الوطنى بدر عبد السيد والمرشح المستقل شعبان رشوان. 

وفى الدائرة الجنوبية، خسر الوطنى مقعد الفئات، وستكون هناك إعادة بين كل من ابن قبيلة العبابدة شاذلى قرباوى، واللواء أمين مقيشط، وهما مستقلان، أما على مقعد العمال فستكون الإعادة بين مرشحى الوطنى حربى مبارك ومصطفى العباسى.

وبالنسبة لكوتة المرأة فقد اكتسحت الدكتورة نجلاء حماد مرشحة الوطنى جميع منافسيها، وفازت بجدارة بمقعد الفئات، أما مرشحة الوطنى على مقعد العمال، الدكتورة ماجدة عبد الخالق، فكانت المنافسة شديدة بينها وبين المرشحة المستقلة أمل جاد الله حتى اقتنصت مرشحة الوطنى المقعد. وتعتبر هذه النتيجة مفاجأة لم يتوقعها الكثيرون بعد أن فقد العبابدة المقعد الذى كان يحتفظ به لأكثر من 9 دورات متتالية.

ومن المفاجآت أيضا، خسارة النائب السابق فى الدورة الماضية حسنى حفنى، مرشح الوطنى على مقعد العمال فى الدائرة الشمالية، وأيضا خسارة العميد حافظ لطفى مرشح الوطنى أيضا على نفس المقعد.

الإعادة لمرشحى الحزب الوطنى بالدائرة الثانية بجنوب سيناء 
جنوب سيناء ـ فايزة مرسال
تم الإعلان رسميا عن نتائج الانتخابات بالدائرة الثانية بجنوب سيناء، حيث تجرى الإعادة على مقاعد العمال بين عايد عواد عايد مرشح حزب وطنى بأصوات 1460 وإبراهيم رفيع سلامة بـ1439صوتا، وعلى مقاعد الفئات الإعادة بين على عطوة مرشح حزب وطنى بـ2461 صوتا وصلاح ربيع مرشح مستقل بـ1689صوتا.

كما سوف يتم الإعادة فى كوتة المرأة على مقاعد الفئات بين منى سالم عودة مرشح الحزب الوطنى وبين تاج عبد الحكيم محمد مرشح الحزب الوطنى والإعادة على مقاعد العمال بين جليلة جمعة عواد وعزيزة ألماظ راشد.

فوز الشعينى وإعادة مرشح الوطنى فى دائرة الرئيسية بقنا
أعلنت اللجنة القضائية المشرفة على الدائرة الانتخابية السادسة ومقرها مركز شرطة الرئيسية عن فوز النائب الوطنى هشام الشعينى بمقعد العمال "وطنى" ابن قبيلة العرب بـ18071 صوتاً، وخوض كل من اللواء خالد خلف الله على مقعد الفئات ابن قبيلة الهمامية "مستقل" بـ11941 صوتاً جولة الإعادة فى مواجهة سيد المنوفى "وطنى" وابن قبيلة العرب 11733، حيث أعلنت اللجنة أن الأصوات الصحيحة بلغت 34220 صوتاً.

وشهدت الدائرة إطلاق أعيرة نارية بصورة مكثفة من أنصار الشعينى لفرحتهم بفوز مرشحهم. ومن ناحية أخرى، شهدت لجنة نجع حمادى تأخراً فى إعلان النتيجة بسبب اعتراض كل من النائب عبد الرحيم الغول، ومرتضى أبو سحلى، وناصر أحمد فخرى، على وجود اثنين من أنصار النائب فتحى قنديل فى الفرز النهائى للأصوات، مما دفع المستشار المشرف على لجنة الفرز بإعادة عملية الرصد النهائى للأصوات وتوليتها بنفسه.

"الوطنى" يحصد 4 مقاعد برلمانية فى 3 دوائر بالفيوم 
أعلنت منذ قليل النتيجة النهائية لثلاث دوائر انتخابية بالفيوم، والتى أسفرت عن فوز محمد هاشم مرشح الحزب الوطنى بمقعد العمال بدائرة بندر الفيوم، وحصل على 18030 صوتاً انتخابياً، وعلى مقعد الفئات بالدائرة تجرى الإعادة بين مرشحى الحزب الوطنى سيد عبد الواحد وحصل على 13144 صوتاً، وعماد سعد حمودة وحصل على 9274 صوتاً.

وفى دائرة مركز إطسا أسفرت نتيجة الفرز عن فوز مرشحى الحزب الوطنى عبد العظيم الباسل بمقعد الفئات، وحصل على 37142 صوتاً، وحاتم المليجى على مقعد العمال وحصل على 63774 صوتاً.

وفى دائرة العجميين (الدائرة السابعة) فاز بمقعد العمال محمد طه الخولى مرشح الحزب الوطنى على مقعد العمال، وحصل على 40315 صوتاً، وتجرى الإعادة بين مرشحى الحزب الوطنى على مقعد الفئات مصطفى مؤمن، وحصل على 29262 صوتاً ووليد هويدى وحصل على 21389 صوتاً.

إعادة الانتخابات بدائرة بولاق الدكرور 
فى دائرة بولاق الدكرور بمحافظة الجيزة أسفرت نتائج الفرز النهائية عن إعادة الانتخابات بين مرسَّحَى الحزب الوطنى على مقعد الفئات، وهما المندوه الحسينى، والذى حصل على 3 آلاف و 600 صوت، وخالد سيد العدوى، والذى تفوق عليه محققاً 5 آلاف و700 صوت.

وعلى مقعد العمال سيخوض جولة الإعادة كل من عمر زايد، مرشح الحزب الوطنى، والذى حصل على 8 آلاف صوت، وسيد المناعى "مستقل"، والذى حصل على 4 آلاف و150 صوتاً.

فوز عثمان والإعادة بين أبو زيد والأسود وسقوط صلاح الصايغ فى الدائرة الأولى بالإسماعيلية
أعلن المستشار نصر صادق بربرى، رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بالإسماعيلية بأمانة سر ياسر محمد سليمان صباح اليوم، الاثنين، نتيجة الفرز النهائية للدائرة الأولى بالإسماعيلية، حيث حصل المهندس محمود عثمان على مقعد الفئات بعدد أصوات قدرها 26475 ألف صوت من مجموع الأصوات الصحيحة وقدرها 29200 ألف صوت، بينما حصل منافسة على مقعد الإخوان المهندس صبرى خلف الله على 2600 صوت.

وعلى مقعد العمال تم إعلان الإعادة بين كل من النائب البرلمانى السابق أحمد أبو زيد مستقل، وبين على حسين الأسود عمال وطنى، حيث حصل الأسود على عدد أصوات 13746 ألف صوت، وحصل منافسة أبو زيد على 4398 صوتاً، بينما حصل صلاح الصايغ نائب الوفد السابق على 2000 صوت، وتم إبعاد صندوقين من الفرز بأمر لجنة الانتخابات، هما صندوق اللجنة رقم 153 وصندوق اللجنة رقم 154 بعد ثبوت تلاعب فى الصناديق، وتم ضبط هذا التلاعب بمعرفة مناديب المرشحين داخل لجنة الفرز.

يذكر أن عدد أصوات الناخبين بالدائرة الاولى 158 ألفاً و441 صوتاً نسبة الحضور 31 ألفاً و21 صوتاً لا تزيد عن 20%، وعدد الأصوات الصحيحة 29 ألفاً و200 صوت.

إعادة فى "باب الشعرية" وخسارة الفنانة "سميرة أحمد"
 أعلنت فى وقت مبكر من صباح اليوم، الاثنين، اللجنة القضائية المشرفة على الانتخابات، فى دائرة "باب الشعرية والموسكى" أنه تقرر الإعادة على مقعد الفئات بين مرشح الحزب الوطنى، المحامى سعيد عبد الخالق، والمرشح المستقل صلاح زكى، وأسفرت النتائج النهائية للجولة الأولى، عن خسارة الفنانة سميرة أحمد، مرشحة حزب الوفد على مقعد الفئات. أما مقعد العمال، فتقرر الإعادة بين مرشح الحزب الوطنى، عاطف حمام، والمرشح المستقل ياسر عيسى.

فوز أمين مبارك بشبين الكوم وأنباء عن فوز مرشحة الإخوان "كوتة" 
أكدت المؤشرات الأولية نجاح جماعة الإخوان بالمنوفية بالفوز بمقعد الكوتة فئات بفوز المهندسة سلوى توفيق ضد مرشحة الوطنى فاطمة الشافعي، فيما تأكد إجراء الإعادة بين النائب المهندس أشرف بدر الدين مرشح الجماعة على مقعد الفئات بأشمون ومنافسه الدكتور حامد سماحة وأيضا الإعادة على مقعد العمال فى دائرة الشهداء بين مرشح الوطنى أحمد العيسوى والنائى الحالى يسرى تعيلب.

وفى شبين الكوم حسم الدكتور أمين مبارك مقعد الفئات فيما تتم الإعادة بين مرشح الوطنى النائب الحالى أحمد سيف ورجل الأعمال سامر التلاوى وأحد المنشقين عن الحزب.

وفى دائرة البتانون تأكد الإعادة على مقعدى الفئات كل من النائب الحالى عاطف أبو حسين ووفيق عزت وكلاهما وطنى والعمال بين النائب الاخوانى سعد حسين وسعيد القصاص حزب وطنى.

انتظاراً لقرار العليا للانتخابات بشأن الطعون : رئيس لجنة الانتخابات بطهطا يرفض إعلان نتيجة الفرز
مازال الغموض يحيط إعلان النتيجة بالدائرة الرابعة ومقرها مدينة طهطا، حيث ينتظر رئيس اللجنة قرار اللجنة العليا بالقاهرة بشأن الطعون من قبل مرشحى الوطنى على صحة 6 صناديق بشطورة و10 أخرى بطهطا، وقرية الشيخ مسعود لما شابها من تسويد.

وبرغم محاولات المحامين لإعلان النتيجة إلا أن رئيس اللجنة رفض وأكد أنه سيعقد لجنة بعد إتمام عملية الفرز قائلا: "سأنتظر قرار اللجنة العليا".


الوطنى يفوز بـ7 دوائر بالإسكندرية والإعادة فى واحدة
فاز اللواء محمد عبد السلام محجوب، وزير التنمية المحلية، مرشح الحزب الوطنى فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب بدائرة الرمل فئات بنسبة 88%، كما فاز عاطف مبروك مرشح الوطنى على مقعد العمال. وبلغت نسبة الأصوات الكلية 67663, منها 5739 صوتاً باطلاً, ليكون الرقم الصحيح هو 61924 حصل منهم المحجوب على 54496 صوتاً.

بينما حصل عاطف مبروك على 52149 صوتاً, وحصل المرشح الإخوانى صبحى صالح على 6281 صوتاً, كما حصل المرشح المستقل فريد سالم على 637, وأحمد أبو النظر على 2003 أصوات, وفهمى السيد غازى 4918 صوتاً بينما حصل مرشح الإخوان الاحتياطى عبد القادر خفاجى على 31 صوتاً، وكان أقل مرشح حصل على أصوات هو توفيق كمال الذى حصل على 285 صوتاً.

كما فاز عن دائرة محرم بك وزير الدولة للشئون القانونية والمجالس النيابية مفيد شهاب مرشح الحزب الوطنى فئات وحصل على 23250, وحصل فتحى عبد اللطيف مرشح الوطنى عمال على 15000.

وفى دائرة سيدى جابر فاز مرشحو الوطنى طارق طلعت مصطفى فئات ومحمود الشاهد عمال. وفى دائرة مينا البصل فاز مرشحا الوطنى فئات عبد الحليم علام المحامى ومحمد رشاد عثمان عمال.

كما فاز فى دائرة المنتزه مرشحا الوطنى أيضا على سيف فئات، وإبراهيم شريف زيدان عمال, وكذلك الحال فى دائرة العطارين التى فاز فيها خالد أحمد خيرى مرشح الوطنى فئات، وأحمد أمين أبو الحسن عمال، وفى دائرة باب شرقى تم إعلان فوز مرشحى الوطنى محمد مصيلحى فئات، وأحمد الزهرى عمال، إلا أنه تم إعادة الفرز مرة أخرى.

كما فاز فى دائرة الدخيلة والعامرية مرشحا الوطنى عبد المنعم راغب ضيف الله فئات، ورمضان توفيق عقيلة عمال الوطنى. وفى دائرة كرموز يدخل مرشح الإخوان محمود عطية فئات للإعادة، وفواز عبد الحليم مرشح الوطنى عمال.

ويبقى فى دوائر الإسكندرية على مستوى 11 دائرة دائرتين لم تعلن نتيجتهما، وهما المنشية والجمرك ودائرة غربال، بالإضافة إلى الكوتة.

كما ستتم إعادة فى دائرة المنشية بين آمر أبو هيف مرشح الوطنى فئات، وأشرف عبد الحميد جمعة مستقل، وكذلك إعادة على مقعد العمال بين مرشح الوطنى ناشد المالكى وعباس السيد على، ويرجع سبب الإعادة إلى اتهام كل من


أنباء عن وصول 12 إخوانياً بينهم سيدة للإعادة وتعليق نتيجة 3 آخرين
أشارت المؤشرات شبه النهائية عن نجاح 12 من مرشحى الإخوان فى الوصول إلى جولة الإعادة من بينهم سيدة فى البحيرة، وتعليق إعلان نتائج ما يقرب من خمس مقاعد.

حيث أكد د.سعد الكتاتنى رئيس الكتلة البرلمانية للإخوان ومرشح الجماعة فى بندر المنيا، أنه تم تعليق نتيجته رغم فوزه بفارق كبير لمحاولة إسقاطه أو دخوله للإعادة، بينما أوضح أن لديهم عدد من المقاعد تأكد لهم الإعادة، ومنهم د.حازم فاروق فى الساحل وعبد العظيم أحمد أبو سيف، بدائرة (مركز ناصر)، وعبد اللطيف على قطب عن دائرة (مركز ببا).
وكذلك زكريا الجناينى وأسامة سليمان فى البحيرة، ومجدى عاشور فى النزهة بالقاهرة وعادل حامد فى السيدة زينب ويحيى المسيرى وسيد عسكر فى الغربية، ويسرى بيومى فى مصر القديمة ورمضان عمر فى حلوان وخالد بنورة فى أتميدة بالدقهلية وياسر حمودة فى أسطنها بالمنوفية.

بينما مازالت هناك نتائج معلقة منها د. الكتاتنى ومحمود حلمى فى القوصية بأسيوط، وسعد الحسينى فى المحلة، وكذلك أنباء عن فوز مرشحة الإخوان على مقعد الكوتة فى البحيرة منال إسماعيل، ولم تتأكد رسميا ولم تعلن النتائج بشكل قاطع فى أغلب الدوائر نتيجة خلافات على بعض الصناديق.

"الوطنى" يسيطر على مقعدى دائرة "الظاهر والأزبكية"
أعلنت اللجنة العامة للانتخابات بدائرة الظاهر والأزبكية صباح اليوم، الاثنين، نتيجة الاقتراع، وفاز بمقعد الفئات المرشح القبطى خالد الأسيوطى، فيما فاز بـ "العمال" مرشح الحزب إبراهيم العبودى.

"الوطنى" يخسر مقعد "الفئات" بأطفيح ويدخل إعادة على "العمال"
فى دائرة أطفيح بمحافظة حلوان تقرر إعادة الانتخابات على مقعدى الفئات والعمال، فعلى مقعد "الفئات" سيخوض معركة الإعادة كل من عبد الوهاب خليل "مستقل" وقاسم فرج أبو زيد "مستقل" دون تواجد لمرشحى الحزب الوطنى على هذا المقعد.

وعلى دائرة العمال سيخوض انتخابات الإعادة مرشح عن "الوطنى"، وهو طارق عبد العظيم سليمان، ومرشح مستقل هو كرم محمد هلهول، فى الوقت نفسه، أعلنت اللجنة العامة للانتخابات بالدائرة النتائج وسط إطلاق أعيرة نارية فى الهواء من جانب أنصار المرشحين.


خروج المستقلين من المنافسة بمطروح والإعادة بين مرشحى "الوطنى" بالدائرة الأولى 
أعلنت فى وقت مبكر من صباح اليوم، الاثنين، اللجنة القضائية المشرفة على الانتخابات بالدائرة الأولى بمحافظة مطروح عن عدم تحقيق أى من المرشحين على النسبة القانونية من أصوات الناخبين، وسيتم إجراء إعادة الانتخابات بين مرشحى الوطنى الأربعة الذين حصلوا على أعلى الأصوات وخروج المستقلين ومرشحى المعارضة من المنافسة.

حصل جاد المولى عبد اللطيف عبد المالك وشهرته عبد الله عبد اللطيف"فلاح" على 10667 صوتاً من إجمالى أصوات الناخبين البالغ عددهم 27891 ناخباً وحصل جمال عبد الله قاسم وشهرته جمال الشورى "عامل" 9405 أصوات والدكتور أحمد عبد الله عيسى "فئات" على 8736 صوتاً وعبد ربه عمر عبد الحميد وشهرته بد ربه أبو الحنفه "عمال" على 8486 صوتاً.

وأشارت النتائج إلى خروج المستقلين من المنافسة دون تحصيل نسب كبيرة من الأصوات ماعدا المرشح عيسى عبد المنعم أبو تمر الذى حصل على أعلى أصوات المستقلين والتى جعلته كان قريبا من الإعادة فى حين سقط مرشحا حزب الوفد وحزب الغد "جبهة موسى" سقوطا مدويا حيث لم يحصل أى منهم إلا على بضعة مئات من الأصوات.

على جانب آخر، من المقرر أن تعلن نتائج الدائرة الثانية خلال ساعات قليلة وسط مؤشرات بتقدم مرشحى الوطنى صالح سلطان "فئات" ورزق جالى "عمال" على مرشحى الوطى أحمد رسلان وسامى عبد الرحيم. 

الإعادة على مقعدى الفئات والعمال بالوادى الجديد
تم الإعلان رسميا عن نتائج الانتخابات فى الوادى الجديد على مقاعد الرجال فى دائرة الداخلة، وتجرى الإعادة على مقعد الفئات بين مرشح الحزب الوطنى الدكتور محمد خليل نصر الله وحصل على 4829 صوتا ومعه المهندس منصور إبراهيم المرشح المستقل والذى حصل على 4008 أصوات.

وعلى مقعد العمال بنفس الدائرة ستجرى الإعادة بين كل من العضو الحالى محمد محمد محمدين والذى حصل على 4606 أصوات واللواء مرسى خلف الله مرشح الحزب والذى حصل على 6653 صوتاً وما زالت نتيجة الكوتة محجوبة ولم يتم الإعلان عنها حتى الآن، وإن كانت النتائج فى دائرة الداخلة تتجه بقوة نحو الدكتورة نجوى واعر والمهندسة فيكتوريا العمدة مرشحتا الحزب الوطنى.


بعد انتهاء فرز الأصوات
"الوطنى" يفوز بـ7 مقاعد فى بنى سويف وإعادة على باقى المقاعد فى الجولة الثانية

اكتسح الحزب الوطنى منافسيه وفاز بـ7 مقاعد فى دوائر محافظة بنى سويف الانتخابية السبع (بنى سويف– الواسطى– ناصر– أهناسيا- ببا- سمسطا- والفشن)، حيث فاز بمقعدى الفئات فى دائرتى الفشن وسمسطا و3 مقاعد عمال فى دوائر الواسطى وسمسطا وأهناسيا، بالإضافة إلى مقعدين لكوتة المرأة.

وأعلن رؤساء لجان الفرز النتائج الآتية: فى دائرة بنى سويف تجرى الإعادة بين مرشحى الحزب الوطنى الأربعة فعلى مقعد الفئات نجح كل من مجدى بيومى، وحصل على (14ألفاً و739 صوتاً) وأبو الخير عبد العليم (26 ألفاً و160 صوتاً)، وعلى مقعد العمال تجرى الإعادة بين على البكرى سليم (24 ألفاً و352 صوتاً)، وإيهاب يوسف نسيم (10 آلاف و613 صوتاً).

وفى دائرة الواسطى تجرى الإعادة على مقعد الفئات بين مرشح الوطنى أحمد مصطفى الريدى (26 ألفاً و456 صوتاً)، ومرشح الإخوان محمد شاكر الديب (19 ألفاً و753 صوتاً)، بينما فاز مرشح الوطنى بمقعد العمال والفلاحين عصام خلاف (43 ألفاً و975 صوتاً).

فى دائرة ناصر على مقعد الفئات، تجرى الإعادة بين مرشح الوطنى هشام الحميلى (18 ألفاً و27 صوتاً)، ومرشح الإخوان عبد العظيم الشرقاوى (11 ألفاً و885 صوتاً)، وفى مقعد العمال إعادة بين مرشح الوطنى على نصر (22 ألفاً و308 أصوات) وأبو الخير الجسمى المرشح المستقل (9 آلاف و169 صوتاً)، وفى دائرة أهناسيا تجرى الإعادة بين مرشحى الوطنى على بدر (17 ألفاً و798 صوتاً) وفتحى بهنساوى (15 ألفاً و977 صوتاً)، بينما أعلن فوز مرشح الوطنى طارق عبد الجليل (عمال) بالتزكية.

وفى دائرة ببا على مقعد الفئات، تجرى الإعادة بين مرشحى الوطنى على عبد الله مبروك (21 ألفاً و905 أصوات)، والواضح أبو جبل (10 آلاف و296 صوتاً)، وفى مقعد العمال إعادة بين مرشح الوطنى أحمد مختار (18 ألفاً و486 صوتاً)، ومرشح الإخوان عبد اللطيف قطب (15 ألفاً و88 صوتاً).

وفى دائرة سمسطا، أعلن فوز مرشحى الوطنى محمود فريد ماهر بمقعد الفئات (51 ألفاً و308 أصوات)، وأنور معوض بمقعد العمال (59 ألفاً و529 صوتاً) .

أما فى دائرة الفشن، فقد فاز على عبد الفضيل جاد المولى مرشح الوطنى بمقعد الفئات، بينما تجرى الإعادة على مقعد العمال بين المرشحين المستقلين محمد ماهر حلمى (شهرته العمدة ماهر) وإسماعيل أحمد عبد الوهاب (شهرته حمدان صقر) على مقعد العمال. وفى كوتة المرأة فازت مرشح الوطنى نهى فرج خاطر (فئات) وعبير حسين السيد النجار (عمال)

 تقدم مرشحي الحزب الوطني في دوائر محافظة الغربية 
أعلن صباح الاثنين المؤشرات الأولية ونتائج انتخابات مجلس الشعب في دوائر محافظة الغربية حيث تم الإعلان عن فوز الدكتور محمد محمد فتحي البرادعي (كفر الزيات -فئات) والذي حصل على 12885 صوت، وفوز اللواء أمين راضي بمقعد العمال وحصل على 59664 صوت.
وفي سمنود فاز مرشحي الوطني اللواء محمد البربري (فئات)، وحصل على 69531 صوت، وغبري العشري عمال وحصل على 66131 صوت، وفي دائرة السنطة فاز مرشح الوطني فئات محمد جبراوي عوض وحصل على 58615، والإعادة بين مرشحي الوطني (عمال) محمد عامر والذي حصل على 26781 صوت، وعبدالستار شلبي حصل على 32396 صوت.
أما دائرة مركز المحلة ففاز مرشح الوطني محمد كمال مرعي (فئات) بينما سيتحدث إعادة على مقعد العمال بين مرشحي الوطني عبدالمحسن الشهاوي وجلال صقر .. وفي دائرة بشبيش الرابعة عفاز بدالمحسن كامل أبو الخير، وحامد جلال حجفجف، وفي دائرة بدر اول طنطا سيتحدث إعادة بين مرشحي الوطني (فئات) ياسر الجندي الذي حصل على 10950 صوت، وأحمد شوبير وحصل على 7803، في حين ستحدث إعادة على مقعد العمال بين مرشح الوطني محمد عريبي الذي حصل على 8964 صوت، ومرشح الإخوان السيد عسكر الذي حصل على 9959 صوت.
وفي دائرة نهطاي ستحدث إعادة بين مرشح الوطني د. محمود أبو زيد وحصل على 23600، ومرشح الإخوان عبدالجواد شبانة الحاصل على 19700 على مقعد الفئات، وكذلك إعادة على مقعد العمال بين عثمان الضيفاوي وحصل على 14 ألف صوت، وماهر مسعد شحاتة وحصل على 16 ألف صوت.
وفي دائرة بسيون إعادة بين مرشح الوطني فئات نبيل فشيخ وحصل على 13570 صوت، ومرشح الإخوان علم الدين السخاوي وحصل على 12273 صوت، وكذلك إعادة على مقعد العمال بين 2 مستقلين وهم حافظ المراصي 6464 صوت، وخالد محمد معوض 6754 صوت .
أما دائرة محلة روح فسيكون هناك إعادة على مقعد الفئات بين مرشحي الوطني سمير جابر عيسى 17128 صوت، وحافظ الخولي 12929 صوت. والإعادة على مقعد العمال بين مرشح الوطني مأمون عتمان 12475 صوت، ومرشح حزب السلام وحمدان سلامة 11599 صوت.
وفي دائرة بندر المحلة أظهرت المؤشرات الأولية فوز محمود الشامي مرشح الوطني وإعادة على مقعد العمال بين مرشحين مستقلين هما أحمد الشعرواي ومحمود الخرويلي .
بينما دائرة قطور لم تحسم نتيجتها حتى الآن هي ودائرة بيرما .. وأكدت المؤشرات الأولية وجود إعادة بين مرشحي الوطني فئات حسن ظلط والدكتور سيد عطية وأشرف الشببراوي وحمدي رضوان إخوان على مقعد العمال، وفي دائرة بيرما تقدم إيهاب الهيرميل وطني فئات على منافسه عيد قطب وطني .. واحتمال الإعادة بن عبدالفتاح عبدالكريم فلاحين ومحمد أبو جبل.

بعد إعلان نتائج الفرز.. كفر الشيخ تنتظر جولة الإعادة 
أسفرت النتائج النهائية لفرز أصوات الناخبين بمحافظة كفر الشيخ عن الإعادة فى كل دوائرها، ففى دائرة قلين أسفرت نتائج الانتخابات بين محيى الدين القطان "وطنى" وحصل على 28002 أصوات، وخليفة عباس حامد "وطنى" وحصل على 15597 صوتاً، وعلى مقعد العمال الإعادة بين ياسر منير عبد الجواد "مستقل"، وحصل على 17520 صوتاً، وإيهاب عبد الرحمن عتمان "وطنى"، وحصل على 16258صوتاً.

وكانت نتائج الفرز حتى صبيحة اليوم تعطى الأولوية لجمال سعد الدين، مما أدى لاحتفال بعض أنصاره، ولكن ما حدث صعود خليفة حامد فجأة وكانت مع نهايات الفرز تعطى الأولوية لفئات وثلاثة عمال.

وفى دائرة العجوزين، الإعادة على مقعد الفئات بين الدكتور سامى صقر "وطنى" وحصل على 12321 صوتاً، والدكتور الغمرى الشوادفى "وطنى"، وحصل على 9092 صوتاً، ومقعد العمال الإعادة بين عز الرجال فؤاد عبد القادر "وطنى" وحصل على 15541 صوتاً، ومحمد خطاب "مستقل"، وحصل على 85588 صوتاً.

وفى دائرة بندر دسوق، الإعادة على مقعد الفئات بين الدكتور موسى زايد إخوان مسلمين، وحصل على 5410، وأشرف دراز "وطنى" وحصل على 4180، أما مقعد العمال، فالإعادة بين عبد الجواد كرسون "مستقل" وحصل على 5400، ومختار مسعود "مستقل" وحصل على 2333 صوتاً.


"الوطنى" و"العدالة" يحسمان مقعدى "إمبابة والوراق"
فى دائرة إمبابة والوراق بمحافظة الجيزة، أعلنت اللجنة العامة للانتخابات فوز وليد المليجى، مرشح الحزب الوطنى، بمقعد العمال بالدائرة بإجمالى أصوات 40.785 ألف صوت، فيما فاز محمد عبد العال، رئيس حزب العدالة والمرشح عنه بمقعد الفئات بإجمالى أصوات 30.165 ألف صوت.

وبلغ إجمالى الأصوات باللجنة الفرز 55118، كما بلغ عدد حضور الناخبين على مستوى الدائرة 294686، وبلغت الأصوات الصحيحة حوالى 53668، ووصل عدد الأصوات الباطلة 1450 ألف صوت.
*

----------


## حسام عمر

*عقب الأحداث المؤسفة التى شهدتها دائرة بيلا بمحافظة كفر الشيخ بإشعال النيران داخل السرادق المقام بالملعب الثلاثى بمركز شباب بيلا مما أدى إلى احتراق صناديق فرز الأصوات بالكامل .* 


*وقررت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الغاء العملية الانتخابية بالدائرة واتخاذ القرار بشأنها خلال الأجتماع المقرر انعقاده اليوم على خلفية هذه الأحداث المؤسفة التى شهدتها الدائرة وحدثت لأول مرة على مستوى الجمهورية حيث لم يسبق إحتراق صناديق وأوراق لجنة بالكامل كما حدث فى دائرة بيلا بمحافظة كفر الشيخ ، والغريب أن إحراق هذه الصناديق وأوراق الناخبين بدائرة بيلا فقط يترتب عليه أيضاوقف إعلان نتيجة إنتخابات مقعد الفئات الخاص بكوتة المرأة على مستوى المحافظة وهو المقعد الوحيد الذى تم إجراء الانتخابات عليه أمس فقط بعد وقف إجراء انتخابات الكوتة على مقعد العمال بحكم قضائى لعدم وجود إى مرشحة ذات صفة عمال وقد تسببت احداث الشغب فى احراق هذه الصناديق وإتلاف وإحراق الصناديق الخاصة بكوتة المرأة أيضا بدائرة بيلا الأمر الذى سيؤدى إلى وقف إعلان نتائج انتخابات كوتة على مستوى المحافظة لعدم وجود نتائج الدائرة ببيلا فى إنتخابات الكوتة ليصبح مقعدى الكوتة بكفر الشيخ مرفوعين من الخدمة .*



*وكانت قوات الامن بمحافظة كفر الشيخ قد قامت بالقبض على المرشح المستقل على مقعد الفئات وشقيقه كما القت القبض على 36 شخصا من المشاركين فى احداث الشغب ، بدات احداث الشغب باحراق السرادق الخاص بلجنة فرز الاصوات واحراق جميع صناديق الاقتراع واوراق انتخابات جميع اللجان وقيام انصار المرشحين بحرق بعض منشات مركز الشباب واشعال النيران فى اطارات السيارات ودفعها فى اتجاه المحلات والعمارات السكنية كما تم اتلاف وتحطيم عدد من السيارات حول مركز الشباب واستمرت هذه الاحداث لاكثر من 3 ساعات .*

----------


## حسام عمر

*وحمدى حسن يسقط فى مينا البصل.. 
طارق طلعت مصطفى والشاهد يفوزان بمقعدى سيدى جابر 
**أعلنت منذ لحظات نتائج انتخابات دائرة سيدى جابر بالإسكندرية، حيث نجح مرشحو الحزب الوطنى طارق طلعت مصطفى على مقعد الفئات، ومحمود الشاهد على مقعد العمال.
ومن ناحية أخرى، حسم مرشح عبد الحليم علام مقعد الفئات بدائرة مينا البصل بالإسكندريه وخسارة النائب الحالى ومرشح الإخوان المسلمين حمدى حسن الذى انسحب قبل الانتهاء من عمليه الفرز للأصوات معترضاً على العملية الانتخابية وما شابها من تجاوزات فيما استمر أنصاره فى التظاهر أمام مقر اللجنة معترضين على النتائج ومعتبرين ذلك تزويراً صارخاً.*
*إعادة بدائرتى غربال وكرموز بالإسكندرية
**أعلنت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات عن إعادة الانتخابات فى دائرة غربال بين مرشحى الوطنى فئات ممدوح حسنى وعمرو كمال، بينما خرج الوطنى من مقعد العمال وستتنافس فيه الإعادة بين مرشحين مستقلين هما محمد عبد السلام الحمادى وعامر فكرى.

كما أعلنت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات عن إعادة الانتخابات فى دائرة كرموز على مقعد الفئات بين مرشح الإخوان محمود عطية مع شريف بقطر مرشح الوطنى وعلى مقعد العمال بين فواز عبد الحليم مرشح الوطنى وحمادة منصور المرشح المستقل، ومازال الفرز قائماً للحصول على نتائج مقعد المرأة.*

*"هشام" يهزم "جميلة" فى معركة فئات قصر النيل
**أعلنت لجنة فرز أصوات الناخبين بدائرة قصر النيل بوسط القاهرة فوز هشام مصطفى خليل، مرشح الحزب الوطنى على مقعد الفئات، على الإعلامية جميلة إسماعيل بفارق نحو 2000 صوت.

وأوضحت نتائج الفرز أن "خليل" حصد نحو 3 آلاف صوت انتخابى فيما كان نصيب "جميلة" نحو 1000 صوت، وأفاد شهود عيان أن اللجنة أبطلت الأصوات الموجودة بالصندوق رقم 24.*

*عفت السادات يقتنص مقعد "فئات تلا" من شقيقيه* 

*أُعلِنَت رسمياً نتائج فرز الأصوات بعدد من دوائر محافظة المنوفية، ففى دائرة تلا أعلنت لجنة الفرز فوز عفت السادات "وطنى" بمقعد الفئات على شقيقيه، زين وأنور، فيما حسم فخرى طايل "وطنى" مقعد العمال.

وفى بندر شبين، أعلنت لجنة الفرز فوز أمين مبارك، ابن عم الرئيس مبارك، بمقعد الفئات، فيما تجرى الإعادة على مقعد العمال بين أحمد سيف وسامر التلاوى المرشحَين عن الحزب الوطنى.

وفى دائرة مركز شبين، تجرى الإعادة بين مرشح الإخوان سعد الحسينى وسعيد القصاص"وطنى" على مقعد الفئات، وتجرى الإعادة على مقعد العمال بين كل من وفيق عزت وعاطف أبو حسين وكلاهما "وطنى".

وفى دائرة الشهداء، تجرى الإعادة بين كل من أحمد العيساوى "وطنى" ويوسف تعيلب "إخوان" على مقعد العمال وبين محمود شرارة وحازم شعير "وطنى" على مقعد الفئات.*

*"إعادة" على مقعدى "شبرا الخيمة 2".. والبلتاجى أمام نصار
**أسفر الإعلان النهائى عن نتائج فرز أصوات الناخبين بدائرة شبرا الخيمة أول عن عدم حسم أى من المقعدين، فعلى مقعد الفئات سيخوض جولة الإعادة، الأحد المقبل، كل من مجاهد نصار، مرشح "وطنى"، حاصل على 21 ألف صوت، ومحمد البلتاجى "مستقل" حاصل على 10 آلاف صوت.

وعلى مقعد العمال سيخوض جولة الإعادة كل من عاطف مسعود وأحمد البنا، وكلاهما من مرشحى الحزب الوطنى.*
*"الوطنى" يكتسح دائرة المنيل ويقتنص مقعديها 
أعلنت اللجنة العامة للانتخابات بدائرة المنيل عن فوز مجدى علام، مرشح الحزب الوطنى بمقعد الفئات، كما فاز فتحى جليد مرشح الحزب الوطنى على مقعد العمال بالدائرة الحادية والعشرين.*
* محافظة الدقهلية* 
*شهدت تقدما ملحوظا لصالح مرشحى الوطنى، ففى بندر المنصورة اشتعلت المنافسة بين مرشحى الوطنى على مقعد الفئات إبراهيم الجوجرى ومحمد البسيونى الذين حصدوا أصواتا عديدة دفعت بمرشح تنظيم الاخوان غير القانونى خارج المنافسة .. وعلى مقعد العمال، فإن المنافسة تكاد تكون محسومة لصالح مرشح الحزب وحيد فودة.

وفى مركز المنصورة، ترجح المؤشرات الأولية خوض الحزب جولة الإعادة بأحد مرشحيه على مقعد العمال محمد حماد ومحمد كشك، فى مواجهة مرشح تنظيم الاخوان غير القانونى طارق قطب .. فى حين يظهر تفوق ملحوظ لمرشح الحزب على مقعد الفئات، حسن سنجاب، فى مواجهة منافسيه.
وفى الدائرة الخامسة، مركز طلخا، رصد التقرير تفوقا ملحوظا لمرشح الحزب، جمال عبدالظاهر، فى مواجهة المرشح المستقل، محمد علام .. أما مقعد العمال، فقد أربكت الترشيحات الثلاثية للحزب مرشح تنظيم الاخوان غير القانونى، وأكد التقرير أن مرشحى الحزب مسعد لطفى، على رمانة، وأحمد الشورى يقفون بقوة فى مواجهة مرشح التنظيم غير القانونى محسن قمحاوى، ومن المتوقع أن يخوض الحزب جولة الإعادة بمرشح على الأقل.* 
*وذكر التقرير أن دائرة نبروه تشهد تفوقا لمرشح حزب الوفد على مقعد الفئات فؤاد بدراوى، أما مقعد العمال فتقتصر المنافسة بين مرشحى الحزب، زهير الشيخ، عبدالناصر أبوميرة.

وذكر التقرير أن مرشح الحزب على مقعد الفئات فى الدائرة السابعة، مركز بلقاس يسرى المغازى يتصدر المنافسة، بينما تنحصر المنافسة على مقعد العمال بين مرشحى الحزب هيام عامر وفتحى البيلى وحسن معوض.

وفى الدائرة الثامنة (مركز شربين)، رجح تقرير غرفة العمليات بالحزب تفوق مرشحى الحزب حسم المعركة من الجولة الأولى على المقعدين.

وفى بسنديلة، أخرج مؤيدى الحزب الوطنى مرشح التنظيم سعد الحلوجى من المنافسة على مقعد العمال لصالح مرشحى الحزب الهامى عجينة ونصحى البسنديلى.

وفى الدائرة العاشرة، تشير اتجاهات التصويت إلى تفوق كبير لصالح مرشح الحزب على مقعد العمال محمود نبيه، أما مقعد الفئات فمازالت المنافسة قوية بين مرشح الحزب، ناجى عبدالمنعم، ومرشح تنظيم الإخوان غير القانونى، إبراهيم أبوعوف، والمتوقع أن يخوضا جولة الإعادة.

وفى المنزلة، يشهد مقعد الفئات تفوقا ملحوظا لمرشح الحزب، أحمد شلباية، فى حين تستمر حدة المنافسة بين مرشح الحزب، محمد القيرانى، والمرشحين المستقلين، على مقعد العمال*

----------


## حسام عمر

*والله العظيم قمة الاستهانة والاستخفاف بعقول الشعب 
تزوير وبلطجة ليس لها مثيل 
نفسي أفهم ليه المسرحية الهزلية دي طب ما يلغوها ويريحونا ويجيبوا اللي هما عاوزينه 
يا ريت الناس تكون عرفت شلة الحرامية والفساد بتوع الحزن الوطني على حقيقتهم*  
*للتزوير عنوان واحد 

اللجنة العليا للانتخابات + الحزب الوطنى*

----------


## atefhelal

> *والله العظيم قمة الاستهانة والاستخفاف بعقول الشعب* 
> *تزوير وبلطجة ليس لها مثيل* 
> *نفسي أفهم ليه المسرحية الهزلية دي طب ما يلغوها ويريحونا ويجيبوا اللي هما عاوزينه* 
> *يا ريت الناس تكون عرفت شلة الحرامية والفساد بتوع الحزن الوطني على حقيقتهم* 
> *للتزوير عنوان واحد* 
> 
> *اللجنة العليا للانتخابات + الحزب الوطنى*


 

wazeeralharby.jpg 
وزير الإنتاج الحربى يشترى أصوات مساكين مصر

----------


## حسام عمر

*«ثورة الخاسرين»: أنصار مرشح «وطنى» يحرقون مقر الحزب ومظاهرات ضد «التزوير» .. و٥٠ دعوى لبطلان الانتخابات* 

* كتب*   محمود مسلم وهشام عمر عبدالحليم، والمحافظات    ١/ ١٢/ ٢٠١٠تصوير- ممدوح ثابت
أنصار مرشح الوطنى فى القوصية بأسيوط يشعلون النار مقر الحزب الوطنى 

توالت أحداث العنف والشغب، أمس، من جانب الراسبين فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب، احتجاجاً على ما وصفوه بـ«التزوير»، ووصلت إلى مهاجمة مقرى الحزب الوطنى فى أسيوط والبحيرة. ونظرت محكمة القضاء الإدارى فى القاهرة الكبرى نحو ٥٠ دعوى ببطلان الانتخابات، ودعاوى أخرى مشابهة فى المحافظات.
ففى أسيوط، اقتحم المئات من أنصار صلاح عبدالرحيم، أحد مرشحى الحزب الوطنى بدائرة القوصية، مقر الحزب فى الدائرة، وأشعلوا فيه النيران، وحطموا الأثاث، اعتراضاً على ما وصفوه بتزوير الانتخابات، وألقت قوات الأمن القبض على ٢٠ شخصاً فى موقع الأحداث.
وفى المنوفية، تظاهر نحو ١٥٠٠ شخص من أنصار عبداللطيف طولان، مرشح الحزب الوطنى بدائرة الشهداء على مقعد العمال، وقطعوا طريق «كفر الزيات - الشهداء»، وأحرقوا العديد من إطارات السيارات على الطريق، احتجاجاً على نتائج فرز الأصوات. وفى قنا، تظاهر نحو ٢٠٠٠ شخص أمام ديوان عام المحافظة، احتجاجاً على سقوط النميرى رشوان «مستقل» على مقعد الفئات، وانضم إليهم عدد من أنصار عرفات على، المرشح على المقعد نفسه، وافترشوا الأرض أمام مبنى المحافظة لمدة ٣ ساعات.
وفى المنيا، نظم أكثر من ألف مواطن من أنصار محمد عبدالحكيم أبوزيد، مرشح الوطنى على مقعد الفئات، نقيب المحامين بالمنيا، وقفة احتجاجية أمام مقر أمن الدولة، وقطعوا طريق «القاهرة ــ أسوان» الزراعى.
من جانبه، عرض اللواء حبيب العادلى، وزير الداخلية، تقريراً خلال اجتماع مجلس الوزراء عن الانتخابات البرلمانية، أكد خلاله أن دور الوزارة اقتصر على تأمين الانتخابات، والحفاظ على الاستقرار والأمن، وهناك بعض «الوفيات الطبيعية» التى حدثت، حاول البعض استغلالها بشكل مناف للحقيقة».
وجاءت النتائج النهائية للمرحلة الأولى التى أسفرت عن فوز الحزب الوطنى بـ١٧٠ مقعداً، بينما لم تفز جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بأى مقاعد، وسيخوض مرشحوها جولة الإعادة على ٢٦ مقعداً، وحصل حزب الوفد على مقعدين ويدخل الإعادة على ٩ مقاعد، وحصل حزب التجمع على مقعد واحد ويدخل الإعادة على ٦ مقاعد، وحصل كل من حزبى الغد والعدالة الاجتماعية على مقعد واحد.

----------


## حسام عمر

*النيابة تستمع لأقوال سائق القاضى الذى اكتشف واقعة التزوير.. ونادى القضاة: المعتدون لن يفلتوا من «العقاب»*

*كتب* طارق أمين وسامى عبدالراضى ١/ ١٢/ ٢٠١٠الشافعى

بدأت نيابة جنوب الجيزة التحقيق، أمس، فى الشكوى المقدمة من المستشار وليد الشافعى، عضو اللجنة المشرفة على الانتخابات فى دائرة البدرشين، التى اتهم فيها رئيس مباحث مركز البدرشين بإهانته وسبه والامتناع عن تحرير محضر لسيدة ضبطها تزور لصالح مرشح الحزب الوطنى، فيما أكد نادى القضاة أن المعتدين على المستشار لن يفلتوا من العقاب الرادع.

وقالت مصادر قضائية لـ«المصرى اليوم» إن النيابة استمعت لأقوال السائق المكلف من قبل اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بنقل المستشار «الشافعى»، ويدعى صلاح عبدالسلام عامر، مشيرة إلى أن السائق قال فى التحقيقات إنه وصل إلى المدرسة الإعدادية الموجودة بها اللجنة، وتوجه إليها المستشار بمفرده، فى الوقت الذى كان يبحث فيه عن مكان مناسب لوقوف السيارة.

وقال السائق فى التحقيقات إنه كان بعيدا ولم يشاهد شيئًا، وأضاف: «استمر المستشار داخل المدرسة فترة طويلة، وعلمت فيما بعد أنه تعرض لمضايقات من ضابط شرطة، واتضح لى ذلك من خلال مكالمة المستشار فى التليفون وقدوم مستشار آخر لا أعرف اسمه إلى مقر اللجنة».

فى السياق ذاته، أكد نادى قضاة مصر أن المتورطين فى الاعتداء على المستشار وليد الشافعى أثناء إشرافه على سير العملية الانتخابية بالبدرشين لن يفلتوا من «العقاب الرادع» بواسطة السلطات المختصة، مؤكدا أنه سيتصدى لكل محاولة تنال من كرامة القضاة وهيبتهم.

وقال النادى، فى بيان له أمس، إن ما حدث «لن يمر مرور الكرام»، وإنه سيستمر فى التنسيق التام مع النيابة العامة واللجنة العليا للانتخابات، بهدف توفير الحماية اللازمة لكل أعضائه، والتصدى لكل من «تسول له نفسه المساس بهم»، مشيدا بموقف المستشار الشافعى فى الدفاع عن الحق والشرعية، ووصفه بـ«المشرف والشجاع».

----------


## حسام عمر

* ضحية و١٠٠ مصاب حصاد الجولة الأولى للانتخابات

* * كتب*   يسرى البدرى    ١/ ١٢/ ٢٠١٠أكدت مصادر أمنية أن ١٦ شخصاً راحوا ضحايا فى العملية الانتخابية، كما أصيب أكثر من ١٠٠ آخرين فى الجولة الأولى للانتخابات البرلمانية الأخيرة، وقالت إن الضحايا توفوا نتيجة أزمات قلبية وغيبوبة سكر ومشاجرات أثناء عمليات الاقتراع والفرز، فى محافظات: القاهرة وحلوان والإسكندرية وكفرالشيخ والمنوفية والشرقية وشمال سيناء وأسيوط.
أضافت المصادر أن أقسام الشرطة سجلت العديد من البلاغات فى المحافظات، بلغت أكثر من ٢٠٠ بلاغ، من أعضاء اللجان أوالضباط المسؤولين عن تأمين العملية الانتخابية، وأحيلت جميعها إلى النيابة العامة للتحقيق.
والضحايا هم: نجل مرشح المطرية سيد سيد محمد بطعنة نافذة، ونفيسة عبدالمجيد فرج «٤٩ سنة»، صاحبة شركة دعاية، مندوبة عن مرشح للحزب الوطنى، وتبين أنها أصيبت بغيبوبة سكر، وناجى موسى محمد عمران «٥٥ سنة»، موجه بوزارة التربية والتعليم، وأفادت مصادر طبية بأن الوفاة جاءت نتيجة أزمة قلبية، وحمدى فرج، وسامى عبده، ومحمد حمودة، ومحمود عبده، ضحايا مشتول السوق، وحسين سلامة زرعى، المصاب بطلق نارى فى أحداث عنف شهدتها مدينة الشيخ زويد بشمال سيناء يوم الانتخابات، 
حيث لفظ أنفاسه صباح أمس، فى مستشفى العريش، كما لقى إبراهيم سلمان مصرعه بسيناء فى اشتباكات بين الأهالى أثناء العملية الانتخابية، كما لقيت سيدة وابنها مصرعهما فى تبادل إطلاق نيران بين عائلتين، كما توفى رئيس لجنة انتخابية بدائرة الرياض، لفظ أنفاسه إثر أزمة قلبية أثناء عملية الفرز، وتوفى أحد المرشحين المستبعدين، إثر أزمة قلبية عقب مشادات مع مسؤولى الحزب «الوطنى» بالمحافظة.
وشهدت المحافظات العديد من المشادات ومحاولات الشغب أثناء العملية الانتخابية فى سمنود، أسفرت عن وقوع أكثر من ١٠٠ مصاب. وقالت مصادر أمنية إن وزارة الداخلية التزمت الحياد أثناء العملية الانتخابية، وكل التجاوزات التى حدثت خارج اللجان جرى تحرير محاضر بها.

----------


## حسام عمر

*مرشح «وطنى» يسلم اللجنة العليا للانتخابات «سى دى» يكشف تفاصيل التزوير وشهادات وفاة لناخبين أدلوا بأصواتهم* 

* كتب*   سعيد نافع    ٢/ ١٢/ ٢٠١٠المرشحون الخاسرون وانصارهم فى مظاهرة بالمنيا

قدم سيد عبدالوهاب عبدالهادى، وشهرته «سيد أبوبريدعة»، مرشح الحزب الوطنى على مقعد الفئات بمركز المنيا، طعناً إلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، اتهم فيه أنصار مرشحى الحزب بتزوير الانتخابات، وقدم CD يتضمن وقائع تزوير و٤ شهادات وفاة لمواطنين أدلوا بأصواتهم فى الانتخابات. 
وأكد «أبوبريدعة»، الذى رسب فى الجولة الأولى، لـ«المصرى اليوم»، أن عمليات التزوير جرت فى قرى تلة وصفط الخمار وبنى أحمد بمركز المنيا. من جانبه، أكد على فهمى إسماعيل، مرشح الوطنى على المقعد نفسه، وجود عمليات تزوير، وصفها بـ«الفاضحة»، وتغيير لإرادة الناخبين على غير الحقيقة، وقال إنه قدم طعناً إلى اللجنة العليا، مهدداً باللجوء إلى القضاء الإدارى لإبطال الانتخابات الأخيرة.
ونظم الآلاف من أنصار مرشحى الحزب الوطنى الراسبين مظاهرات فى بعض قرى ومراكز المنيا، احتجاجاً على وقائع التزوير. وشهدت قرية أتليدم ومركز أبوقرقاص تظاهر أنصار مصطفى تونى، مرشح الفئات «مستقل». كما تظاهر أنصار المرشح محمد عبدالحكيم «وطنى» بمدينة ملوى، وأنصار على بدوى، مرشح الحزب الوطنى على مقعد الفئات بمركز المنيا، وأنصار أسامة غريانى «عمال - وطنى» فى قرية طنبرى بمركز مغاغة.

----------


## حسام عمر

*لماذا هى الانتخابات الأسوأ؟ 

 بقلم   د. عمرو الشوبكى    ٢/ ١٢/ ٢٠١٠**اعتادت مصر على الانتخابات المزورة، وعرفت، قبل ثورة يوليو وبعدها، كثيراً من الانتخابات المزورة وقليلاً من الانتخابات النزيهة، فقد حكم حزب الوفد البلاد ٦ سنوات غير متصلة، منذ ثورة ١٩١٩ وحتى ثورة يوليو، رغم أنه كان حزب الأغلبية، وحكم الحزب الوطنى ٣٢ عاما رغم أنه حزب أقلية وقوته فى اعتماده على جهاز الدولة قبل أن يحدّث من أساليبه ويضيف البلطجة كمصدر رئيسى من مصادر قوته.*
*ومع أن ما جرى فى الانتخابات التشريعية الأخيرة لم يكن جديدا، وسبق أن رآه المواطن المصرى «جيلاً وراء جيل»، وآخرها كانت انتخابات ١٩٩٥ الشهيرة، التى غاب عنها الإشراف القضائى وشهدت انتهاكات وعمليات تزوير قريبة مما شاهدناه فى الانتخابات الأخيرة، مع فارق رئيسى يتمثل فى الطريقة التى تم بها اختيار عناصر الحزب الوطنى، والطرق التى جرى بها تزوير إرادة الناخبين، وتفكيك مؤسسات الدولة وإفسادها بصورة كارثية لم نعرفها فى مصر منذ قرنين.*
*وإذا كان الحزب الوطنى قد قرر استبعاد الإخوان المسلمين فى هذه الانتخابات، فإن الوسائل التى استخدمها كانت بالغة السوء والفجاجة، فلم يواجههم بالسياسة التى تتطلب بناء حزب فيه حد أدنى من الترابط الداخلى، والتماسك السياسى والفكرى (صعبة طبعا كلمة فكرى بالنسبة لكثير من قادة الحزب الوطنى)، وساحة حرة تتحرك فيها أحزاب المعارضة.*
*فقد اخترع الحزب الوطنى نظاماً لم يعرفه أى نظام حزبى محترم فى الدنيا، حين سمح لـ٨٠٠ مرشح من أعضائه بمواجهة بعضهم البعض، فيما عرف بالدوائر المفتوحة، فى مشهد يدمر أبسط معانى الانتماء الحزبى البديهية والمعروفة فى كل مكان فى العالم، وقبلها فرض على مرشحيه التوقيع على عقود إذعان يستسلم فيها كل من قدم أوراق ترشيحه لمجمع الحزب الانتخابى إلى أمين تنظيم الحزب أو أمين المحافظة، ويعلن فى توكيل رسمى فى الشهر العقارى أنه لن يترشح كمستقل فى مواجهة مرشحى الحزب الرسميين.*
*ألم يجد الحزب وسيلة أخرى يربى بها أعضاءه وكوادره غير تلك الطريقة؟ ألم يقنعهم بأن أبجديات العمل السياسى والتنظيمى تقول إنه يجب احترام قرارات الحزب الذى آمنوا بفكره واختياراته حتى لو لم يخترهم كمرشحين فى الانتخابات، وما هى طبيعة هذا الحزب الذى يخشى أن ينقلب عليه أعضاؤه ويبيعوه فى ثانية لمجرد أنه لم يرشحهم فى انتخابات، وإذا كان يرتاب إلى هذه الدرجة فى أعضائه، فماذا سيفعل مع الأحزاب الأخرى ومع عموم الناس؟*
*إن ما فعله الحزب الوطنى رأيناه فى الانتخابات الأخيرة، فاختار كثيرين ليست لهم علاقة بالسياسة، وامتلك مهارة هائلة فى إفشال طاقة رموزه الإصلاحية وكثير من عضويته الوسيطة التى دخلته وهى متصورة أنه حزب الدولة الذى عرفه الآباء والأجداد منذ الاتحاد الاشتراكى وحزب مصر والطبعة الأولى من الحزب الوطنى، حتى اكتشفوا أنهم فى شركة خاصة يقودها أمين تنظيم زاوج بين السلطة والمال، هادما فى الطريق كثيراً من تقاليد هذه الدولة وما عرفة الناس منذ عقود، دون أن ينقلهم خطوة واحدة للأمام. والحقيقة أن «خصوصية» ما جرى فى الانتخابات الأخيرة يكمن فى انتشار كثير من الظواهر البدائية، رغم أن من وقفوا وراءها يدعون الحداثة والفكر الجديد، فالنواب، الذين قرر أمين تنظيم الحزب الحاكم إسقاطهم، رغم أنهم ينتمون للمعارضة المدنية، يرجعنا ذلك لمقارنة بسيطة مع ما جرى فى انتخابات ١٩٧٩، حين قرر الرئيس السادات إسقاط ١٣ مرشحا عارضوا اتفاقية كامب ديفيد ورفضوا توجهاته السياسية، أما الآن فقد أسقط الحزب الوطنى، بتدخل سافر ومباشر من أمين تنظيمه، رموزاً برلمانية لم يعجبه «شكل معارضتهم»، وهم: مصطفى بكرى وعلاء عبدالمنعم وجمال زهران وحمدين صباحى، الذى أعلن المستشار المحترم جميل عبدربه أنه باقٍ للإعادة، لكن أمين تنظيم الحزب الوطنى كان له رأى آخر وضغط بكل الوسائل حتى تمكن من إسقاطه فى مشهد يحمل كثيراً من التفاصيل المشينة التى رواها مراقبون محايدون عاشوا تجربة البرلس والحامول.*
*الفارق بين ما جرى فى ١٩٧٩ و٢٠١٠ أن فى الأولى كان هناك شخص يدافع عن نظام ومشروع سياسى (ولو خطأ)، أما الآن فنحن أمام شخص يدافع عن احتكاراته ومصالحه الشخصية ويفصِّل معارضة على أهوائه الخاصة.*
*إن الثقافة الثأرية التى هيمنت على سلوك قادة الحزب الوطنى الجدد أدت إلى فتح باب العنف والبلطجة على مصراعيه، وغابت الشرطة أو تواطأت، واختفت برامج الأحزاب، وحل البلطجية مكان الناخبين، وشاهدنا سماسرة «يظبطون» الدائرة لتنظيم عمليات شراء الأصوات وترتيب الاتفاقات التحتية والتربيطات المالية.*
*نعم فى هذه الانتخابات رفع شعار دينى وطائفى «الإسلام هو الحل» ولكنه لم يؤثر فى اختيارات الناس، لأن معظمهم لم يكونوا ناخبين، كما جرى فى انتخابات ١٩٨٧، حين اشتبكت التيارات المدنية مع هذا الشعار، وشهدت البلاد حوار سياسيا وانتخابيا ذا معنى، أما الآن فالشعار لم يستقطب إلا الإخوان، أما الناخب العادى الذى كان حاضرا ولو بدرجة فى كل الانتخابات المصرية لم نجده فى هذه الانتخابات، ليس فقط لأنه يعرف النتيجة من الكنترول، إنما أيضا لأنه شاهد كل ما يبعده ويدفعه نحو العزلة والغياب.*
*إن البرلمان القادم سيشهد حوالى ٢٠ معارضا من كل الاتجاهات السياسية، ومبروك على الحزب الوطنى سيطرته على برلمان، أخرج منه كل من تبقى من رموز المعارضة المدنية، وأحبط ملايين المصريين، الذين شاهدوا الانتخابات ولم يشاركوا فيها، لأنهم كانوا أكثر ذكاء من المشاركين والمقاطعين معا، فالانتخابات لا تخص الشعب المصرى ولا الدولة المصرية، وإن ما جرى فيها من جرائم مخزية وبلطجة كان نتيجة فشل الحزب الوطنى فى أن يتحول إلى حزب حقيقى أو حزبين يكونان بمثابة نواة لتحول ديمقراطى من داخل النظام، فبهت على مؤسسات الدولة من أجهزة أمن (ويكفى مشاهدات الناس فى عشرات الدوائر عن هذا التحالف المخجل بين الدولة والبلطجة)، وجهاز إدارى وسلطة قضائية وأحزاب سياسية حتى أصابهم بأعطاب جسيمة.*
*نعم إنها الانتخابات الأسوأ، ليس لأنها شهدت كما هائلا من الانتهاكات إنما لأن الوسائل التى استخدمت فى تزويرها كانت متدنية، وأن الحزب الوطنى الذى يضم العديد من الإصلاحيين جرى خطفه لصالح شلة لا تعرف، ليس فقط أن تدير انتخابات، إنما حتى أن تعلن نتيجتها، ولم تحاول محاربة التزوير طالما أن الانتخابات تجرى بين القوى الشرعية والقانونية وأجنحة الحزب المختلفة، إنما نشرته فى كل مكان، فشاهدنا درجات من الفوضى والعشوائية تغرق بلاداً وليس حزباً.*
*إن هذه الشلة الجديدة صعدت وهيمنت على أنقاض ما تبقى من الدولة، والأحزاب وقبلهم المواطن المستكين، الذى سحقته بقسوة دون أن تعرف أنها تلعب بالنار وليس الحديد.*
*amr.elshobaki@gmail.com*
*لماذا هى الانتخابات الأسوأ؟ 

 بقلم   د. عمرو الشوبكى    ٢/ ١٢/ ٢٠١٠**اعتادت مصر على الانتخابات المزورة، وعرفت، قبل ثورة يوليو وبعدها، كثيراً من الانتخابات المزورة وقليلاً من الانتخابات النزيهة، فقد حكم حزب الوفد البلاد ٦ سنوات غير متصلة، منذ ثورة ١٩١٩ وحتى ثورة يوليو، رغم أنه كان حزب الأغلبية، وحكم الحزب الوطنى ٣٢ عاما رغم أنه حزب أقلية وقوته فى اعتماده على جهاز الدولة قبل أن يحدّث من أساليبه ويضيف البلطجة كمصدر رئيسى من مصادر قوته.*
*ومع أن ما جرى فى الانتخابات التشريعية الأخيرة لم يكن جديدا، وسبق أن رآه المواطن المصرى «جيلاً وراء جيل»، وآخرها كانت انتخابات ١٩٩٥ الشهيرة، التى غاب عنها الإشراف القضائى وشهدت انتهاكات وعمليات تزوير قريبة مما شاهدناه فى الانتخابات الأخيرة، مع فارق رئيسى يتمثل فى الطريقة التى تم بها اختيار عناصر الحزب الوطنى، والطرق التى جرى بها تزوير إرادة الناخبين، وتفكيك مؤسسات الدولة وإفسادها بصورة كارثية لم نعرفها فى مصر منذ قرنين.*
*وإذا كان الحزب الوطنى قد قرر استبعاد الإخوان المسلمين فى هذه الانتخابات، فإن الوسائل التى استخدمها كانت بالغة السوء والفجاجة، فلم يواجههم بالسياسة التى تتطلب بناء حزب فيه حد أدنى من الترابط الداخلى، والتماسك السياسى والفكرى (صعبة طبعا كلمة فكرى بالنسبة لكثير من قادة الحزب الوطنى)، وساحة حرة تتحرك فيها أحزاب المعارضة.*
*فقد اخترع الحزب الوطنى نظاماً لم يعرفه أى نظام حزبى محترم فى الدنيا، حين سمح لـ٨٠٠ مرشح من أعضائه بمواجهة بعضهم البعض، فيما عرف بالدوائر المفتوحة، فى مشهد يدمر أبسط معانى الانتماء الحزبى البديهية والمعروفة فى كل مكان فى العالم، وقبلها فرض على مرشحيه التوقيع على عقود إذعان يستسلم فيها كل من قدم أوراق ترشيحه لمجمع الحزب الانتخابى إلى أمين تنظيم الحزب أو أمين المحافظة، ويعلن فى توكيل رسمى فى الشهر العقارى أنه لن يترشح كمستقل فى مواجهة مرشحى الحزب الرسميين.*
*ألم يجد الحزب وسيلة أخرى يربى بها أعضاءه وكوادره غير تلك الطريقة؟ ألم يقنعهم بأن أبجديات العمل السياسى والتنظيمى تقول إنه يجب احترام قرارات الحزب الذى آمنوا بفكره واختياراته حتى لو لم يخترهم كمرشحين فى الانتخابات، وما هى طبيعة هذا الحزب الذى يخشى أن ينقلب عليه أعضاؤه ويبيعوه فى ثانية لمجرد أنه لم يرشحهم فى انتخابات، وإذا كان يرتاب إلى هذه الدرجة فى أعضائه، فماذا سيفعل مع الأحزاب الأخرى ومع عموم الناس؟*
*إن ما فعله الحزب الوطنى رأيناه فى الانتخابات الأخيرة، فاختار كثيرين ليست لهم علاقة بالسياسة، وامتلك مهارة هائلة فى إفشال طاقة رموزه الإصلاحية وكثير من عضويته الوسيطة التى دخلته وهى متصورة أنه حزب الدولة الذى عرفه الآباء والأجداد منذ الاتحاد الاشتراكى وحزب مصر والطبعة الأولى من الحزب الوطنى، حتى اكتشفوا أنهم فى شركة خاصة يقودها أمين تنظيم زاوج بين السلطة والمال، هادما فى الطريق كثيراً من تقاليد هذه الدولة وما عرفة الناس منذ عقود، دون أن ينقلهم خطوة واحدة للأمام. والحقيقة أن «خصوصية» ما جرى فى الانتخابات الأخيرة يكمن فى انتشار كثير من الظواهر البدائية، رغم أن من وقفوا وراءها يدعون الحداثة والفكر الجديد، فالنواب، الذين قرر أمين تنظيم الحزب الحاكم إسقاطهم، رغم أنهم ينتمون للمعارضة المدنية، يرجعنا ذلك لمقارنة بسيطة مع ما جرى فى انتخابات ١٩٧٩، حين قرر الرئيس السادات إسقاط ١٣ مرشحا عارضوا اتفاقية كامب ديفيد ورفضوا توجهاته السياسية، أما الآن فقد أسقط الحزب الوطنى، بتدخل سافر ومباشر من أمين تنظيمه، رموزاً برلمانية لم يعجبه «شكل معارضتهم»، وهم: مصطفى بكرى وعلاء عبدالمنعم وجمال زهران وحمدين صباحى، الذى أعلن المستشار المحترم جميل عبدربه أنه باقٍ للإعادة، لكن أمين تنظيم الحزب الوطنى كان له رأى آخر وضغط بكل الوسائل حتى تمكن من إسقاطه فى مشهد يحمل كثيراً من التفاصيل المشينة التى رواها مراقبون محايدون عاشوا تجربة البرلس والحامول.*
*الفارق بين ما جرى فى ١٩٧٩ و٢٠١٠ أن فى الأولى كان هناك شخص يدافع عن نظام ومشروع سياسى (ولو خطأ)، أما الآن فنحن أمام شخص يدافع عن احتكاراته ومصالحه الشخصية ويفصِّل معارضة على أهوائه الخاصة.*
*إن الثقافة الثأرية التى هيمنت على سلوك قادة الحزب الوطنى الجدد أدت إلى فتح باب العنف والبلطجة على مصراعيه، وغابت الشرطة أو تواطأت، واختفت برامج الأحزاب، وحل البلطجية مكان الناخبين، وشاهدنا سماسرة «يظبطون» الدائرة لتنظيم عمليات شراء الأصوات وترتيب الاتفاقات التحتية والتربيطات المالية.*
*نعم فى هذه الانتخابات رفع شعار دينى وطائفى «الإسلام هو الحل» ولكنه لم يؤثر فى اختيارات الناس، لأن معظمهم لم يكونوا ناخبين، كما جرى فى انتخابات ١٩٨٧، حين اشتبكت التيارات المدنية مع هذا الشعار، وشهدت البلاد حوار سياسيا وانتخابيا ذا معنى، أما الآن فالشعار لم يستقطب إلا الإخوان، أما الناخب العادى الذى كان حاضرا ولو بدرجة فى كل الانتخابات المصرية لم نجده فى هذه الانتخابات، ليس فقط لأنه يعرف النتيجة من الكنترول، إنما أيضا لأنه شاهد كل ما يبعده ويدفعه نحو العزلة والغياب.*
*إن البرلمان القادم سيشهد حوالى ٢٠ معارضا من كل الاتجاهات السياسية، ومبروك على الحزب الوطنى سيطرته على برلمان، أخرج منه كل من تبقى من رموز المعارضة المدنية، وأحبط ملايين المصريين، الذين شاهدوا الانتخابات ولم يشاركوا فيها، لأنهم كانوا أكثر ذكاء من المشاركين والمقاطعين معا، فالانتخابات لا تخص الشعب المصرى ولا الدولة المصرية، وإن ما جرى فيها من جرائم مخزية وبلطجة كان نتيجة فشل الحزب الوطنى فى أن يتحول إلى حزب حقيقى أو حزبين يكونان بمثابة نواة لتحول ديمقراطى من داخل النظام، فبهت على مؤسسات الدولة من أجهزة أمن (ويكفى مشاهدات الناس فى عشرات الدوائر عن هذا التحالف المخجل بين الدولة والبلطجة)، وجهاز إدارى وسلطة قضائية وأحزاب سياسية حتى أصابهم بأعطاب جسيمة.*
*نعم إنها الانتخابات الأسوأ، ليس لأنها شهدت كما هائلا من الانتهاكات إنما لأن الوسائل التى استخدمت فى تزويرها كانت متدنية، وأن الحزب الوطنى الذى يضم العديد من الإصلاحيين جرى خطفه لصالح شلة لا تعرف، ليس فقط أن تدير انتخابات، إنما حتى أن تعلن نتيجتها، ولم تحاول محاربة التزوير طالما أن الانتخابات تجرى بين القوى الشرعية والقانونية وأجنحة الحزب المختلفة، إنما نشرته فى كل مكان، فشاهدنا درجات من الفوضى والعشوائية تغرق بلاداً وليس حزباً.*
*إن هذه الشلة الجديدة صعدت وهيمنت على أنقاض ما تبقى من الدولة، والأحزاب وقبلهم المواطن المستكين، الذى سحقته بقسوة دون أن تعرف أنها تلعب بالنار وليس الحديد.*
*amr.elshobaki@gmail.com*

----------


## حسام عمر

وقال عايزين نتغير ! 
طب ازاى حد يفهمنى بجد
 حد حاسس ان فى امل فينا
 وخلاصة الكلام مفيش اروع من اللى قاله المبدع احمد فؤاد نجم *ـــــــــــ#ـــــــــــ*/*ــــــــــــ()ــــــــــــ*/*ــــــــــ#ـــــــــــ
ازاى احبك يابلد وانتى مش حبانى 
إزاي أعيش وأموت وأندفن في أرض رفضاني
**بنام وأحلم ببكرة الأقي بكرة زود أحزاني 
أه يا بلد لو بإيدي كنت أهدك وابنيكى من تانى* 
*ــــــــــ#ــــــــ*ــــــــ#ــــــــــ*

----------


## حسام عمر

*فوز النائب الدكتور / عبد الرحمن بركة مرشح الحزب الوطني بمقعد الفئات عن دائرة اتميدة بمحافظة الدقهليه وذلك بعد حصوله على 39054  صوت مقابل 28000  صوت للمستشار / مرتضى منصور*
*وقد تم اعلان النتيجة داخل لجان الفرز*
*كما فاز النائب / خالد شلبي مرشح الحزب الوطني بمقعد العمال عن نفس الدائرة*

----------


## حسام عمر

*كتب: حسين زكي*
*في تطور كبير في أحداث انتخابات مجلس الشعب في دائرة طنطا بالغربية، قام احمد شوبير، مرشح الحزب الوطني على مقعد الفئات، بدفع اللواء علاء البباني، مساعد مدير الأمن للشئون المالية والإدارية، على الأرض، مما ادخله في إغماءه نُقِل على أثرها لإحدى المستشفيات لتلقي العلاج.*
*كما قام شوبير بتهديد منافسه مرشح الوطني الآخر، الدكتور ياسر الجندي، - وحسب رواية وجيه صديق محامي الأخير - هدده بحرق منزله وقتله في حال فوزه بالمقعد البرلماني، وذلك أمام كل من كان في لجنة الفرز.*
*وقام شوبير أيضًا بتكسير المقاعد والكراسي الموجودة بلجنة الفرز، وتعرض لحالة إغماء هو وزوجته.*


*شهدت نتائج محافظة الغربية في انتخابات مجلس الشعب العديد من المفاجآت، منها خروج احمد شوبير، نائب طنطا، من مجلس الشعب، بعد خسارته امام منافسه الوطني على مقعد الفئات، ياسر الجندي، وفوز محمد عريبي، وطني، بمقعد العمال.*
*وفقد شوبير السيطرة على أعصابه وقام برطم رأسه في أحد المقاعد عدة مرات، مما دفع الموجودين بلجنة الفرز للاندهاش.*
*وفي دائرة نهطاي، استطاع وزير الري السابق الدكتور محمود أبو زيد، مرشح الوطني فئات، حسم المقعد البرلماني لصالحه، وتبعه مرشح الوطني عمال، حافظ المراسي من حسم مقعده هو الآخر.*
*وفي دائرة بندر المحلة، حسم مرشح حزب الجيل، محمود الخرويلي، مقعد العمال، بحصوله على 61.000 صوت انتخابي.*
*أما دائرة محلة روح، فتشير المؤشرات الأولية إلى تقدم سمير عيسى، وطني، فئات، وطارق سلامة مرشح حزب السلام على مقعد العمال.*
*وفي دائرة قطور، كشفت التوقعات الأولية عن تقدم حسن زلط، فئات، وطني، واشرف الشبراوي، عمال، مستقل.*
*وفي دائرة السنطة، تم إعلان فوز محمد عامر، عمال، وطني.*
*وفي دائرة زفتى، لا تزال المنافسة مشتعلة بين الدكتور عبد الأحد جمال الدين، زعيم الأغلبية في مجلس الشعب، وبين محمد مصلح أمين عام الحزب الوطني السابق، والمنشق عنه، من اجل حسم مقعد الفئات في الدائرة.*
*وحصل ياسر الجندي على 14695 صوت انتخابي، بينما حصل شوبير على 10801 صوت فقط، وحصل محمد عريبي على 19644 صوت انتخابي، وكانت المفاجأة هو حصول الشيخ سيد عسكر مرشح الإخوان الذي أعلن انسحابه منذ نهاية الجولة الأولى على 5500 صوت انتخابي.*

----------


## حسام عمر

*مرتضى منصور: أحمد عز وراء البلطجة وتسويد البطاقات ضدي في أتميدة* 





*اتهم مرتضى منصور، المرشح المستقل على مقعد الفئات في دائرة أتميدة بالدقهلية، أحمد عز، أمين التنظيم بالحزب الوطني، بالوقوف وراء تسويد بطاقات التصويت ضده لصالح مرشح الحزب الوطني بالدائرة.*
*وقال منصور من أمام اللجنة العامة للانتخابات في أتميدة، إن ما يحدث في لجان قرى الدائرة من بلطجة وتسويد بطاقات الانتخاب لصالح مرشح الحزب الوطني يحدث «بسبب خلاف بينه وبين أحمد عز، بسبب رفضه الترافع في  قضية لصالح شقيق شاهيناز النجار، في الوقت الذي تولى فيه الدفاع عن طليقة عز في إحدى القضايا»، على حد قول منصور الذي أضاف أن «ما يحدث من تزوير يعتبر ضد توجيهات رئيس الجمهورية بشأن الانتخابات».*
*وأشار مرتضى منصور إلى أنه تدخل يوم الأحد الماضي لتهدئة الجماهير بعد إعلان خوضه انتخابات الإعادة، بناء على طلب من الأمن، وهدد بأنه «لن يستطيع وقف رد فعل الجماهير هذه المرة في حال كانت النتيجة في غير مصلحته».*
*وتقدم منصور بشكويين رسميتين الأولى بشأن منع 130 مندوب من دخول اللجان، وقام رئيس اللجنة العامة بالتعامل معها من خلال استخراج توكيلات للمندوبين، والثانية بشأن تسويد البطاقات في اللجان، وهي الشكوى التي وعد رئيس اللجنة ببحثها*

----------

